# Starting my "lean" routine



## Julie7Ulie (May 5, 2003)

*My "lean" routine*

Following Jodi's advice (thanks), Ive decided I dont know squat about getting myself into action and seeing the results Im been searching for, for the longest time.

I am a 5'3 female, 150 pounds (pretty muscular, however still fatty at the same time), my BMI I last time I checked is 26%. Want to get myself down to a healthy fat percentage and probably 135 pounds overall would look right on. 

So since I decided to start the journal today, Im VERY unprepared. Here is what I brought to work: 
- A protein bar, with under 10g of sugars ( I will quit these, I swear)
- A banana (which I just learned is a lean diet no-no)
- Yogurt, fit and light 10g of sugars (again a no-no)
- 1, 1/2 cup Frozen mixed vegetables for lunch.
I know. Horrible.

Here is what I ate so far: (I cant divide these into six meals, I have to pick up whey, and oil (which Im still not too familiar with) and more eggs.. so far I only have two?.. pretty bad)

Meal 1:
-Banana
-1 cup coffee
-1 teaspoon light cream
-I packet sweet and low
-Half protein bar

Meal 2:
-All I have left are the veggies and yogurt.

More to come...
Please, yell and critique. I need to hear it!
Julie


----------



## Jodi (May 5, 2003)

Good - From the links that you've been reading do you have a better idea of what you should be eating?  If so, what?  Its just as important for you to learn why and what to eat as it is for you to eat it.  What do you think would be better to eat tomorrow?

Try reading my journal and Buff's journal for some ideas.  I think 1850 cals would be good for you to get to but you need to work your way up to that because you have been extremely low cal for so long.  What do you think?

BTW -  I live in NH and work in MA


----------



## lina (May 5, 2003)

Hi Julie! 

Welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (May 5, 2003)

Been reading??? Hope you are learning something. There is more to learn about nutrition than most people think. No one here wants to sound like a know-it-all....but we have all been there and you must learn just like everyone else. Then you can help others!!! I wish you the best of luck in you endeavors. Believe me, your in good hands!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 6, 2003)

So yesterday was pretty bad. I didnt even get to work out because I was stuck in meetings all day.. Today is worse. Allergies have taken its toll and I got two hours of sleep last night and couldnt even go out to by my "shopping list". 
Today I came into work without any food at all except for a Myoplex Lite protein shake Ive had for a month and drank that with 1 cup coffee, 1tbs lite cream and 1 sweet&Low.
Today is not a workout day either, but Ill update on what I eat and hopefully I'll be all set to hit the gym first thing tomorrow a.m.
       Jodi, Ive been reading a LOT of the links and realize that I could follow a high fat, high protein, low carb diet. I just hope that the process wont bulk me up. I was impressed by your journal.. I think I can follow that diet wise (today is my shopping day), as for workouts, my boyfriend even got scared. Pretty great stuff.
        As to work up to the 6 meals a day plan, I figured tomorrow I would start off with 3 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1 tbs of flax oil, and my coffee. I would eat at 11 a.m, since I work out at 8:30. Maybe for lunch I'll have a can of tuna with safflower mayo and celery, and we'll see from there.
      By the way,
Yesterday I drank 5 liters of water. I was the annoying girl who kept leaving the conference room to pee.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

Good job on the water.  You will get use to it trust me.  Why don't you post a meal plan like many of do each day listing what your going to eat per meal.  Also, never lift weights on an empty stomach.  You need to eat your eggs before you go to the gym.  

Post your meals and I and others can better critique your plan.  I gave you an approx. cal range.  Do you think you can work your way up to that?  Don't go for it all at once though.  You should also make sure your getting enough slow burning carbs in your diet.  I'd really like to see how your going to design your plan. 

This is so much more fun when someone wants to learn.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 6, 2003)

-So if I start eating my eggs and flax once I wake up, is it ok to start lifting and cardio an hour or so afterwards? I'll probably drink a lot of water beforehand but I dont want to feel my stomach swooshing around while I run. I usually work out for about a good two hours so if I eat an hour after that, then every two 1/2 hrs that should be ok right?
-I really really want to learn. Its VERY frustrating realizing that for three years now, Ive been sticking to a no-progress diet. I wont bulk up will I?
-Another question, How does one incorporate the food pyramid in a high protein diet? What about the "necessary" five fruits and veggies/day? Is that a myth?
-Here is how I plan to stick to my diet..
Day 1 - eggs or whey, legs/cardio, eat protein, fat and fiber in every meal X5
Day 2 - same meal plan, arms/shoulders/cardio
Day 3 - same meal plan, back/cardio
Day 4 - same meal plan, chest/cardio
Day 5 - carb ups, cardio
Day 6 - carb ups, cardio
Day 7 - can this be my rest day?
Every Thursday - Pilates..
Im not trying to train to compete in anything, Im just trying to alter my way of life to become very fit and very healthy. What do you think??

Beginning stats:

Height: 5'3
Weight: 149   
Age: 24 

Measurements to come..
-Julie


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

> Day 1 - eggs or whey, legs/cardio, eat protein, fat and fiber in every meal X5
> Day 2 - same meal plan, arms/shoulders/cardio
> Day 3 - same meal plan, back/cardio
> Day 4 - same meal plan, chest/cardio
> ...



I think we need to make some adjustments.

I think you may benefit more from incorporating daily carbs instead of trying to deplete/carb up. What I mean is try eating carbs in 3 meals a day

Meals 1,3,4
35 Protein
25 Carbs (effective)
15 Fat

Meals 2, 5
35 Protein
5 Carbs (effective)
15 Fat

Also, you are doing WAAYYYYYY too much cardio.  You should cut back to 2 days a week of cardio doing 20-25 mins.  We need to leave room to be able to make tweaks and adjustments when your progress slows down.  By lowering some of your cardio we can add it in at another time when its more necessary.

Always eat before you lift and yes 1/2 hour to 1 hour wait after you eat is fine.  Also, you need to do your resistance training before your cardio.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 6, 2003)

2 days a week for cardio? Will that do it? I enjoy cardio. If I had to choose between weights and cardio, I would run for two hours. Can I do abs every day? 1 set x50 of upper abs, 1 set x50 of lower abs, 1 set x50 obliques..

Wheat bread is ok as a low carb source right? Its cool to buy a tuna sandwich on wheat for lunch today? Im due to eat in an hour and Im thinking I should run to Vitamin Shoppe and get an instant protein shake. My boyfriend and I are going to run out and get a bucket of Whey ahd flax oil after work today. What are pleasant/correct things to eat today before I shop when the only thing around me right now is Vitamin Shoppe and 7-Eleven?


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

Is what your doing now working?  Really is it? (just for you DP)   

Well I got some advice from DP on your cardio situation.  I tend to jump to the gun and say NO CARDIO and thats because I'm deadset against it and I hate it and find it useless in staying lean.  He feels we need to ween your cardio down to a reasonable level.  Yes you are doing too much cardio but to drop it down to what I think is reasonable would be to dramatic on you right now.  

So that being said, how much cardio per day are you doing right now?

Also gonna make some meal plan adjustments.

Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 10F
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 10F
Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 10F
Meal 4: 35P, 15C, 10F
Meal 5: 35P, 5C, 10F

Remember lets work your way up to this because right now you are not eating enough.  OH AND NO BREAD!!    Nope, none whatsoever!   Another thing, abs are just like any other muscle and they need rest.  2-3 times a week is PLENTY to be working your abs.  You wouldn't work your legs everyday would you?

Don't worry about today about your meals.  Read this over, try to get organized, prepared and psyched.  This is mentally challenging as much as it is physcially.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 6, 2003)

This is VERY challenging. Right now I think the hardest part is trying to understand the right foods and wrong foods, or more accurately, the right and wrong foods for my body. I always knew about the protein thing. As for the starch thing, what do you do if you crave it? For example, if I see an ice cream sundae and Im salivating, what should I eat instead?

Today is going to be life-changing. Im throwing out all the white starches in my cabinets (and to think, I just bought a bunch of fat-free munchie snacks), and Im going shopping at Costco and stock up on eggs, flax oil (Im still a little hesitant about this. I will try it, but I was always taught to avoid oil, so Im hoping this wont constipate me or anything..), and tuna.

From a distance, I feel as if Im living on meats, tuna, oatmeal, eggs and protein shakes with flax oil and a little veggies or fruits with all of the above. I always have a sweet tooth. I know the more I eat (the 6 meals thing), the less cravings I will have, but still.. Im being realistic. What if there's a cookie with my name on it? What if my boyfriend wants to indulge and go out to a restaurant? Scary stuff.

I can do this, I already know I can. Its just a matter of making that adjustment that will always make me wonder if Im doing it right or not.

Right now for cardio, every day (except Sunday, and every other Saturday - Thursday is just Pilates for an hour), I do 20-25 minutes of running, HIT on the treadmill, or hills on the elliptical trainer. I just feel so gross if I dont do some kind of cardio.. I feel lazy..

Im actually REALLY psyched about this. My boyfriend wants to do this also. I think all he needs to do differently is watch the amount of C,P,F right? He works 9-7 every day, and doesnt have much time to work out. Will three days a week cardio and 2 days a week lifting be ok for him if he follows this diet? (sorry I promised Id ask)

Jodi, have I told you that you're like, my idol right now??  
Just wait until I start looking like a movie star. I may just have to make a toast to you! )


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Is what your doing now working?  Really is it? (just for you DP)
> 
> Well I got some advice from DP on your cardio situation.  I tend to jump to the gun and say NO CARDIO and thats because I'm deadset against it and I hate it and find it useless in staying lean.  He feels we need to ween your cardio down to a reasonable level.  Yes you are doing too much cardio but to drop it down to what I think is reasonable would be to dramatic on you right now.
> ...



 

DP


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

Julie - Your Boyfriend should not follow the same plan as you.  Any exercise is good even it its only 2-3 days a week but your plan is designed for you not him.  Resistance training is always better than cardio IMO!!

As far as the cardio.  I guarantee you that once you go harder and heavier on your weight training and decrease your cardio you will feel and looker harder and not so soft.  Trust me on that.  Cardio just burns away your hard earned muscle.  

Do you think you could start cutting your cardio to 5 days a week for right now to start.  Eventually lower but to start this should be good.    Ask yourself again - DP's favorite - Is what you are doing working for you now?

Did you find the shopping list in that reading links I pointed you too?  That will help.  My journal is pretty extensive as is Buff's and Britney's journal on good ideas for meal planning.  Learn how to design your meals to match the numbers.  Soon enough you'll be as pathetic as me and I could tell you exactly how many cals/P/F/C every item I eat is off the top of my head  

I'm glad your excited.  Its the right attitude to have and it will help you succeed.  

Once you get into the plan your cravings will ween off and as you start seeing results you will be less apt to cheat.  I go out to dinner all the time and I never have a problem with it.  I usually get steak or chicken and skip the rice/potato and usually get double order green veggie like broccoli.  There are going to be times that you are going to want to cheat, its a matter of fighting it off.  Or better yet, do what I do, schedule my cheats.  For instance if I know I have some gathering or dinner occasion coming up, I do my extreme best to be good right up to that occassion and then I have a cheat meal, but I planned it and I realized its not a free for all.  

Remember to get plenty of green veggies in your diet as well.  Try to post daily what you are going to eat so we can monitor and help make adjustments as you go.


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2003)

Hey Julie, you have to want it!! It's not easy. Do you want to be one of these people??? (Great read!)http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=235

Also Julie, Flax contains both Omega 3 and 6 which is one of the best things for health! They help your body in more ways than you realize. One way is it helps increase your metabolism!!!
Read this......http://www.udoerasmus.com/FAQ.htm#new


----------



## ZECH (May 6, 2003)

BTW, working out for 2 hours is way too much! The most you should work out in a day is one hour. Believe me...........if you work hard for one hour, you will be ready to quit,(if you make it an hour!)


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 6, 2003)

OK! Im off to get myself off-line and at least work (yes, I am at work right now..)  
And I guess my real new eating plan starts tomorrow since I get to shop tonight.
Im eating a yogurt right now. I suck. But at least I already drank two liters of water. Its tough, but its kind of fun. Gives me energy. At least, I think so. I am, after all, getting up to pee ALL the time. Do you think one can actually tire of water?
I will also relax on my cardio.
Does this make sense? After all, I have to do something:
M/W/F - Cardio and resistance training, Tuesday - Yoga, Thursday - Pilates, Saturday and Sunday, rest?
That doesnt seem like much....


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Is what your doing now working?  Really is it? (just for you DP)
> 
> Well I got some advice from DP on your cardio situation.  I tend to jump to the gun and say NO CARDIO and thats because I'm deadset against it and I hate it and find it useless in staying lean.  He feels we need to ween your cardio down to a reasonable level.  Yes you are doing too much cardio but to drop it down to what I think is reasonable would be to dramatic on you right now.
> ...



Jodi, 10 grams of fat, is total fat count? Or poly? 1 hard boiled whole egg is 14grams of total fat, 5 grams of poly fat. So that wouldnt make much sense then.. Help, I want to plan my meals for tomorrow!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 6, 2003)

I also wonder, do you guys on this forum ALWAYS count your Protein, fat and carbohydrates?? I would think you would just always incorporate protein, fat and carbohydrates (sort of) and fiber in every single meal.. some more than others. I guess I find it tedious to count intake every single meal... Am I supposed to?

Also, I need a good example (for me) of what I should eat, and damn, I'll do it every single day. 1800 calories in one day huh? Im never counted calories before!!!!!!! Im like... NERVOUS.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

1 egg has 5 total grams of fat...and Jodi is suggesting 10 grams of fat in each meal 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> I also wonder, do you guys on this forum ALWAYS count your Protein, fat and carbohydrates?? I would think you would just always incorporate protein, fat and carbohydrates (sort of) and fiber in every single meal.. some more than others. I guess I find it tedious to count intake every single meal... Am I supposed to?
> 
> Also, I need a good example (for me) of what I should eat, and damn, I'll do it every single day. 1800 calories in one day huh? Im never counted calories before!!!!!!! Im like... NERVOUS.



Yes, you have to know EXACTLY what you eat, to know where you've been, to know where to go......

for instance......

175 P 75 C and 50 F is not 1800 caloires, it is 1450......more importantly, is is 5 meals that are balanced and designed for insulin stabilitzation and fat loss  (there is a lot more to it)


----------



## nikegurl (May 6, 2003)

1 thing to keep in mind - you get to know this stuff with practice.  you learn how many grams of protein are in a can of tuna, how many grams of fat in an egg yolk etc. etc.  

as you plan your meals it gets easier.  you remember what you need to hit your numbers.  when your plan changes it takes a bit of adjustment but you'll be surprised how fast you get to know what has 10 g fat in it etc.

(don't worry - you'll see!)


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2003)

Julie use www.fitday.com  this will help you plan your meals so that you get your numbers correctly per meal.  

Yes your cals are 1450 because we lowered your fat grams per meal and also lowered your carb intake in one of the meals from what I originally did.  

Fitday will help alot and yes you need to track every stinking little thing you put in your mouth.  Its the only way


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 7, 2003)

OK! Went shopping yesterday..
Here is what I bought:

Frozen strawberries
Frozen broccoli
chicken breasts
lean ground beef
canned tuna in water
canned chicken in water
raw broccoli
raw romaine
raw green beans
garlic
flax seed caps
flax seed oil
safflower oil
eggs and more eggs
100% optimum whey protein
100% organic once a day multi-vitamin

I tried getting peppers, but raw ones scare me since I have no clue hot hot they really are.
Here is what I ate for breakfast at 7:30am today (5/7)

Meal 1:
1.5 scoops Whey Protein
3 frozen strawberries
.5 cup 1% milk
1 cup water
4 ice cubes
1 TBS Flax 

Now I have questions about the nutritional facts.. I have no clue how many calories are in whey. Also, the shake this morning was split between my boyfriend and I, so I calculated everything in half. Is this ok? i.e, six berries in the blender, so I counted three for me.
Let me know if this sounds right:

Flax - P=0, C=0, F=13
Berries - P=1.5, C=6, F=.01
Milk - P=4, C= 5, F= 1.3
Totals without whey: p=5.5, C=11, F=14.31
Calories so far: apprx. 170 Calories?

Here is what was suggested:
Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 10F
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 10F
Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 10F
Meal 4: 35P, 15C, 10F
Meal 5: 35P, 5C, 10F

I guess if I throw in the whey facts in there it might be better.
I didnt meet the Carbs requirements, and went over the fat intake as well. Im hoping I got enough Protein with the whey.

This is HARD. Im thinking my meal is ideally balanced for this plan, but my numbers stink. Any suggestions?

For the next three meals at work I have chicken breast w/raw broccoli, romaine lettuce with lean ground beef, eggs and whites with broccoli and an apple sliced in a bag. This should be ok to make my #'s, should it?

..and so it starts. Hope Im not doing TOO bad!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> 
> 
> This is HARD. Im thinking my meal is ideally balanced for this plan, but my numbers stink. Any suggestions?
> ...



Jodi will mentor you on the finer points......just make sure to pack "fat"... (above)....

* DITCH THE MILK*




> Meal 1:
> 1.5 scoops Whey Protein
> 3 frozen strawberries
> .5 cup 1% milk
> ...



It either stands alone with the flax...or substitute 3 T of heavy cream for the flax (add cream last as it froths if blended too hard), and it will taste better than milk...lactose is bad bad suger for cutting.....


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

> This is HARD. Im thinking my meal is ideally balanced for this plan, but my numbers stink. Any suggestions?



First of all nice job   I'm impressed. 

Secondly, skip the milk.  Its full of sugar.  You could get some heavy cream instead if you would like to add to your shakes to help with the taste.

Heres how you could have hit the numbers spot on.

1.5 Scoop Whey
4 Frozen Strawberries
1/3 C. Oats
1/2 Tbsp Flax

Totals would be - 
36P, 25C, 10.5F cals - 340


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 7, 2003)

So I bought Costco size Old-Fashioned oats yesterday. They have so many carbs! Im kind of scared to eat them.
I cant tomorrow, but maybe Friday I'll chow down 1/3 cup for breakfast with whatever I can hit my numbers with.

Dr Pain brought up a good point:

I said, "For the next three meals at work I have chicken breast w/raw broccoli, romaine lettuce with lean ground beef, eggs and whites with broccoli and an apple sliced in a bag. This should be ok to make my #'s, should it?"

Dr Pain said, "Jodi will mentor you on the finer points......just make sure to pack "fat"... (above)...."

So now Im wondering what I can do to pack fat into my brocolli and chicken. In half an hour Im going to chow down on my eggs and broccoli. Hopefully I'll hit my numbers somehow with that yolk. Any alternatives on fat? I didnt bring oil with me... Maybe a coffee with extra cream? 

Im going to be spending all day calculating the stuff. Im brainwashed...  This is all I think about. I think Im getting it, I could just always use some advice along the way.. Anyone?


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Buy a bottle of Newman's Oil based Dressing and keep it in the fridge at work.  I do than and also keep a small bottle of flax in the fridge.  The dressing is my favorite to do though because it can gon on chicken, beef or veggies and its yummy 

Don't be afraid of the carbs.  Remember certain carbs in the right proportion (which we have already assigned) is a good thing.   And you need to get your carbs in so you have energy to lift


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 7, 2003)

On my second liter of water. Im not sure of the names of all I worked out today, so I'll try and be descriptive.

Gym from 9:00am - 10:10am

Abs no weights

Reverse crunch x25
Standard crunch x50
obliques x50/each
Standing obliques no weight 3x12

Arms
-- (one knee on bench, back flat, arm extended down with weight, brought up to armpit)   
10x10, 12x10, 12x12
-- (arm in place, push back - works tri's)
10x10, 12x8, 12x10
-- (sat an angle on chair, free weights held on each side, - works biceps)
10x10, 10x12, 12x10

Shoulders
--(stand straight, arms extend in front one at a time)
10x12, 12x12, 12x12

20 min hills elliptical trainer level 6


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> On my second liter of water. Im not sure of the names of all I worked out today, so I'll try and be descriptive.
> 
> Gym from 9:00am - 10:10am
> ...



You may want to consider a more intense workout.  Your not gett very many exercises in per body part.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 7, 2003)

11:00am ate again.
Still short on numbers.
Trying to get to 
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 10F

Meal 2:
3 egg whites
1 whole egg
1/2 cup broccoli

egg whites - p=10, c=1, f=0
egg - p=6, c=.6, f=5
broccoli - p=1, c=2.5, f=1.5
Totals: p=17, c=4, f=6 (I can round up cant I)

I figured next time another whole egg would be ok and another egg white to meet my numbers?

I cant wait for the day when I dont have to look up everything I eat


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Try to post your meals like I do in my journal.  Listing all your meals in 1 post.  Another thing, don't count your veggies.  We don't bother counting our green veggies because of the fiber and we don't count fiber.  So when your figuring your totals don't bother looking up broccoli. Ok?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 7, 2003)

Ok. got it.. I'll post in one. 
Also, I didnt find hummus or garbanzo beans anywhere in this forum...
Thats ok to eat right? for fiber? (does it have fiber??? :bounce: )
Once I get my numbers right, I'll intensify my workouts.. Then it will be easier to manage everything, wont it?
I must ask, what happens if I forget to eat?? Do I just carry on as if I ate? Or eat when I remember?


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Where garbanzo beans on the shopping list?  

I carry is little cooler around with my meals so I rarely miss meals.  Don't forget to eat, it can be as bad as cheating.  If you miss a meal then eat right away and readjust your times, simple as that.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 8, 2003)

I know I didnt have to add all the detailes, but its a reference for me. My numbers are AWFUL.  

So all night last night, I was studying the nutrition facts of all the stuff I have at home. Today I brought much better meals. I may have even of met my numbers! We'll see when I post that after the day is over.

*5/7* 

5 Liters Water

Meals		   P/C/F,  		Cals

1: 7:30am
1 Multi-Vitamin
2.5 scoops Whey    	  27/3/3,		138
.5 cup 1% milk	   4/6/1,		51
.5 cup frozen berries  0/3/0,		11
1 TBS Flax	   0/0/14,		120
P/C/F = 31/12/18, Cals = 320

2: 11:15am
1 egg	                   6/1/5,		77
2 egg whites	   7/1/0,		33
.5 cup Broccoli	   1/2/0,		10
P/C/F = 14/4/5, Cals = 120

3: 1:30pm	
.5 cup x-lean g.beef	   15/0/10,	               156
1 cup mxd greens	    1/1/0,		7
.5 TBS Oil/Vinegar	    0/1/4,		34
.5 cup coffee	    0/0/0,		2
.5 oz heavy cream	    0/0/6,		51	
P/C/F = 16/2/20, Cals = 250

4: 4:00pm
5 oz. Lean chicken	    36/1/5,		204
.5 cup Broccoli	    1/2/0,		10
.5 TBS Safflower Oil	     0/0/7,		60
P/C/F = 37/3/12, Cals = 274

5: 7:00pm
2.5 scoops Whey    	               27/3/3,		138
 .5 cup frozen berries	0/3/0,		11
1 TBS Flax		0/0/14,		120
.25 can Tuna 		11/0/0,		48
P/C/F = 28/6/17, Cals = 317

TOTALS:
P = 138
C = 26
F = 74
Cals = 1332

My requirements:
P = 175
C = 75
F = 50
Cals = 1450

I'll do much better today..


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

Julie I am quite impressed I must say.   You truly are doing great and very enthusiastic   I bet DP will be pleased as well.  

Were you full yesterday? 

Have your tried looking your foods up in www.fitday.com

It will help alot on hitting your numbers.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 8, 2003)

Actually, I was SO full around my third meal, but I was RAVENOUS before my last meal. I could have eaten a horse.

I have concluded that FitDay is the best website in the world  I put in all my foods and I was so glad to see it do the work for me. I was afraid I would be walking around with a calculator.  

I put together my meals for today (Wierd combinations, I'll let you know how it tastes)  

I was very close to hitting my numbers with my weird concoctions today. I cant wait to put it on here!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 8, 2003)

*5/8 

Legs* 

Supersets
Squats 40x12, 50x12, 60x12
Hip Adducts 25x10, 25x10, 25x10
Hip Abducts 25x10, 25x10, 25x10

Seated Leg Press 50x12, 60x12, 70x12

Seated Leg Extensions 37x10, 40x10, 47x10

Lying Leg Curls 35x12, 40x12, 45x12

20 mins HIIT Treadmill 4.0 - 7.5mph


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Julie I am quite impressed I must say.   You truly are doing great and very enthusiastic   I bet DP will be pleased as well.
> 
> Were you full yesterday?
> ...



Both of you!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 8, 2003)

.. I would just like to say...

I ate my 2nd meal, and I feel SO good.     I think Im going to go OVER my numbers today, since Im about to get a coffee..   

By the way, a tuna onion mayo salad ROCKS!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 8, 2003)

Saturday a.m, Im heading to NY for Mothers Day (I'll be back Sunday pm), so I'll try and keep a log of all I ate while Im on the road. I can drink a shake when I wake up, but as for the rest of the day, does anyone have advice to keep my numbers under control?

Its not always easy watching what I eat when I dont have my kitchen with me.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 8, 2003)

Have a headache today. Dont know why. I can usually figure out where they come from. I got one after my second meal (11am) or so and went and got a coffee thinking it might be caffeine. Its not.
Wonder what it is. Im on my 4th Liter of water. Slept ok. Allergies?
Hmmm..


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

I have answers to all your questions but I'm off to the gym right now.  I will answer later, check back.  Sorry.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

Hi Julie!  Welcome to IM   

Hey, Jodi...so this is where ya been hang'in out.   

Julie...listen to Jodi, she knows what she is talking about. She help me a lot when I got started. She still helps me when I stumble or need help. She is awesome!

Oh, and if I can give you one piece of advice to really help you make this work....invest in some tupperware or get some reuseable/disposable plastic bowls etc. and cook meals for a day or two at a time instead of trying to do each meal separate. It doesn't take much longer to cook in bulk than singlely. It will make it sooo much easier to eat and stay on the plan if all you have to do is go to the fridge and pick up a prepackaged meal.  Good luck and don't hesitate to ask questions!! Oh yea...a small to medium ice chest is a must also for packing "to go" meals.

My diary  has some listed meals if you wanna see them for ideas.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Saturday a.m, Im heading to NY for Mothers Day (I'll be back Sunday pm), so I'll try and keep a log of all I ate while Im on the road. I can drink a shake when I wake up, but as for the rest of the day, does anyone have advice to keep my numbers under control?
> 
> Its not always easy watching what I eat when I dont have my kitchen with me.



Pack some premade meals that fit into your diet. Healthy and easy to eat.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Pack some premade meals that fit into your diet. Healthy and easy to eat.



Thanks Buff! 

Yes, you want to pack meals.  Cook a shitload of chicken ahead of time, get yourself a little cooler, weigh out your chicken and pack, pack, pack.  Another thing I do is prepare baggies of Protein Powder.  Throw 1.5 scoops in a baggie pack a shaker bottle and when your ready throw the powder in the bottle, add water and shake.  For fat source you can get yourself Flax Caps.  The only downfall for that is you have to take about 10 to equal your fat numbers. 

If you HAVE to stop on the road for food make good food choices.  If you get a burger throw away the bread and eat just the burger and maybe a side salad.  The burger will have plenty of fat.  When travelling don't worry so much about making the numbers as choosing good food along the way.  If you have a cooler you can pack your tuna salads.  The possibilities are endless.  JUST REMEMBER GOOD FOOD CHOICES.  

As far as the headache, how much water were you drinking prior to starting this meal plan?  How much have you been drinking per day?  And, how much did you drink in a 4 hour period?

Also, try keeping your coffee to mornings only for now.  This will help with the headache.  Are you still drinking soda?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

Thanks Buff and Jodi.. Good morning!   

I was probably drinking two liters of water every day. Yesterday I only got up to 4.5 - 5 liters, but I wasnt downing them as crazy as I was the day before.. I probably (could) drink 3 liters of water w/in 4 hours. I might drink anywhere from 2-4.

I dont drink soda.. The only reason I asked is because I thought it may be better for me that coffee. I would prefer the coffee. Soda makes my teeth gritty.  

..Mom's house is going to be hard eating my P/C/F. She does use brown rice though. I wonder if I eat that and whatever meats and veggies she makes, I'll be set.. (?)


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

4.5 Liters Water

Meals			

1: 7:30am
1 Multi-Vitamin
1.5 scoops Whey    
3 frozen strawberries
½ TBS flax	
1/3 cup oats		
P/C/F = 36/22/12, Cals = 326

2: 11:15am (my favorite meal of the day!  )
¾ can tuna			
1 TBS mayo 		
¼ cup chopped onion
1 cup mixed greens (salad)
.5 cup coffee
1 oz. Half and half	
P/C/F = 34/6/15, Cals = 309

3: 1:30pm	
¼ cup oats	
2 cups mixed greens (salad)	
5 egg whites	(???yuck, too many    )
2 whole eggs			
P/C/F = 34/20/12, Cals = 326

4: 4:00pm
½ cup xlean ground beef
1 cup mixed greens (salad)	
2 egg whites
3/5 cup green peas
P/C/F = 28/15/10, Cals = 285

5: 7:00pm
1.5 scoops Whey    	
2 frozen strawberries
.5 TBS Flax		 		
P/C/F = 33/5/10, Cals = 233

TOTALS:
P = 166
C = 69
F = 60
Cals = 1467

My requirements:
P = 175
C = 75
F = 50
Cals = 1450

:bounce:  Not bad huh????


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

.....  By the way, does anyone know what is in a multi-vitamin that is turnin my pee green?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Green or tennis ball yellow?  "B" Vits


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> .....  By the way, does anyone know what is in a multi-vitamin that is turnin my pee green?


I had that problem with GNC Vitamins.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

... more of tennis ball yellow.  , thanks!!


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> 4.5 Liters Water - *Good, work your way up to 6L and get youself a multi-mineral to take at night, that will help with the headaches.  Trust Me you'll be thanking me like I did when w8 told me to get them*
> 
> Meals
> ...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

Thanks Jodi, I studied hard.   Plus I had a great teacher!   

 I have a new food menu today. I'll post it first thing tomorrow morning before I head out. I think the numbers are kind of the same, but they will all be more pleasant to eat.   

Whats the difference b/ween multi vitamins vs. multi minerals?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

*5/9* 

*Back / Abs* 

Superset:
Lat Pulls - 40x10, 45x10, 50x10
Seated row pulls - 45x10, 50x10, 55x10

Superset
Standing back extension (good mornings?) - 25x12, 30x12, 35x12
Chin up Assist - 3 sets x8

ABS
Seated reverse crunch 3x12
Crunches x65
Obliques x60/side
(wish my gym had the standing reverse crunch. I love those things..   )


20 Min. HIIT Treadmill 1.5 incline (OWWW  - kicked my  ) 3.8 - 7.0 mph


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

Do you do HIIT everyday?    I fucking hate it


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

Not every day, I do it because it makes the time go by faster..


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

Multi - vitamins in the morning and a seperate multi-mineral in the evening.  You can find them at your local drug store.  Walgreens, CVS, Brooks, Rite Aid, Walmart.  They all have them.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

Cool Jodi, Thanks


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

FYI - Your multi minerals should have plenty of calcium in them.  If you want more Vit C then get some but unless you get sick alot its not necessary.  Definately the vitamins and minerals though.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

Jodi,
What do you suggest if I wake up late tomorrow?
I read something about if you wake up late and can't squeeze in five meals, you up your protein intake. If I wake up at 9am or 10am and have missed one meal, how should I alter my numbers?

I probably will and end up missing my protein shake in the a.m - you suggested that to  be 35/25/10. 

-Julie


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

You should still be able to squeeze in all your meals.  Just space them 2.5 -3 hours apart thats fine and if you wake up later (I always do on weekends)

10 - M1
1:00 M2
4:00 M3
7:00 M4
10:00 M5

Thats 3 hours apart and you still get all 5 meals in.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 9, 2003)

Now I was doing very very well.   

I just dont know if I was allowed to do what I did.

Im going to bed at 1am, and I got really hungry, so at the end I added meal #6 I incorporated into my day. I used 35/15/10 as my guideline. Let me know if this is ok to do..

5/9
5 Liters of water (I had a chugging contest with my bf  .. he won though   )

1/4 cup Coffee ( I forgot about it and it got gross)
.5 oz light cream (I know.. but this is all they had)
1 tsp sweet and low
P/C/F = 1/4/6, Cals = 77


Meal 1:
7:30am
1 Multi-Vitamin
1.5 scoops Whey
4 big strawberries
.5 TBS Flax
1/3 cup oats
P/C/F = 36/22/12, Cals = 330

Meal 2:
11:20am
3/4 Can Tuna  
1 TBS Mayo
2/3 chopped onion
1 cup salad greens
P/C/F = 32/12/12, Cals = 366

Meal 3:
1:45pm
1.2 cup xlean gr beef
1.5 oz. chicken
2 cups salad greens
1 cup peas
P/C/F= 36/23/13 Cals = 366

Meal 4:
4:14pm
2 cups salad greens
4 oz. shredded chicken
1/4 cup oats
P/C/F = 33/15/5, Cals = 241

Meal 5:
7:30pm
1.5 scoops Whey
2 strawberries
1/2 TBS Flax
P/C/F = 33/4/10, Cals 232

Totals:
P = 171
C = 78
F = 57
Cals = 1507

Ok. I got really hungry at 9:00pm, so here's what I ate

Meal 6:
4.5 oz. chicken
1 cup broccoli
1/2 cup peas
1 TBS oil/vinegar
P/C/F = 35/15/11, Cals = 307

New Totals:
P=206
C=94
F=69
Cals=1814

Hope this is a-ok


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2003)

> Im going to bed at 1am, and I got really hungry, so at the end I added meal #6 I incorporated into my day. I used 35/15/10 as my guideline. Let me know if this is ok to do..



Thats fine Julie but next time do 35/0/10  We like to keeps carbs very low if none at all at bedtime.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

This weekend went ok, except for Saturday night and Sunday.
I was able to pack up all day Saturday, but the last two meals werent pre-prepared. 

5/10

Meal 1:
7:30am
1 Multi-Vitamin
1.5 scoops Whey
4 big strawberries
.5 TBS Flax
1/3 cup oats
P/C/F = 36/22/12, Cals = 330

Meal 2:
11:20am
3/4 Can Tuna 
1 TBS Mayo
2/3 chopped onion
1 cup salad greens
P/C/F = 32/12/12, Cals = 366

Meal 3:
1:45pm
1.2 cup xlean gr beef
1.5 oz. chicken
2 cups salad greens
1 cup peas
P/C/F= 36/23/13 Cals = 366

Meal 4:
4:00pm
2 oz. mom's pork/beef thing (very small)
1/2 cup sauteed onions (or 3 medium slices)
1/4 cup long grain white rice   (I know..)
P/C/F= 17/15/10 Cals = 226

Meal 5:
7:00pm
4 oz. steak
1 cup spinach
P/C/F= 36/7/9, Cals = 246

Totals:
P=157
C=79
F=56
Cals = 1534

THEN, starting at 10:00pm, I had three mixed drinks with olives. (I could have done without the olives, huh?) 

Sunday was pretty bad. (Though I still tried) I only had 4 meals.

5/11

Meal 1: 
11:30am
1 Multi-Vitamin
1 baked chicken thigh (drumstick)
1 slice pineapple
P/C/F= 24/13/13, Cals = 270

Meal 2:
2:00pm
5 broccoli florets
1 cup string beans
1/2 crab meat
1 oz. chicken (tiny)
1 oz. boneless ribs
P/C/F= 36/22/11, Cals = 315

5:00pm
chicken soup (No pasta) - because of my sore throat..
4/9/2, Cals = 75

Meal 3:
7:00pm
5 oz. Steak
7 steamed broccoli florets
P/C/F = 49/13/12, Cals = 352

Totals:
P= 113
C= 57
F= 38
Cals = 1012

Then I had a little nibble of carrot cake  

Hence, Didnt do too well yesterday. I have all my meals packed and ready today and I want to get back on track.

Is there anything else I could do this week to make up for a bad couple of days?


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Don't worry about the mishaps for now.  You've done an excellent job in the past week.  As time goes by you will want those "cheats" under a minimum so that you don't slow down progress too much. 

Don't try to make up for it either.  Continue on today as if it never happened.  Also, you aren't counting your veggies are you?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

I sort of am counting my veggies. some have carbs. Should I not? If I dont have to, then I can incorporate a lot more food. I should definetely count fruit though, right?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

*5/12* 

*Chest* 

Flies 15x10, 15x15, 20x10
Seated Press 25x12, 30x12, 35x12

(I had a sneeze attack, so I stopped after that)

20 min. Bike


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Yes you want to count fruit but don't even bother counting your veggies.  You can list them in your meals as I do but don't bother totalling them.  The carbs from your green veggies are mostly fiber and we don't count fiber.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

Is it ok to eat veggies not on the list (this sort of goes with the Vit C post), like onions? 

(I read that salsa is ok to eat but tomatoes aren't on the list, so that struck me as odd).

I like the idea of not counting veggies. Now I can make a lot more versatile meals.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Celery
Peppers (any color)
Mushrooms
String Beans
Zucchini
Eggplant
Squash
Romaine Lettuce
Iceberg Lettuce
Spinach
Asparagus
Avocado
Broccoli
Brussell Sprouts
Cabbage
Cauliflower
Cucumbers
Onion

Stick with these veggies.  I don't use Salsa because of the tomatoes either.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

Thats cool. I dont have to count ANY of these!!  
This gets more fun every day.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

The only ones that require counting is:

Asparagus - the carbs in this does matter
Avacado - the fat content matters here.

The rest don't even bother adding them into Fitday just post them with your meal plan here but no totals on them.  Sound good?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

OMG, Im excited.   I need to get creative and create exotic dishes now that I dont have to count my spinach and broccoli. What's a good taster I can use besides pepper? Garlic??  

Im psyched. Thanks Jodi, you're the best


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Cajun Spices 

My fav is Chipolte, I love making chipolte mayo OMG is it so fucking good to dip chicken in.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

Do cajun spices have added salt? Salt bloats me..


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

Today I weighed myself and I "lost" 2 pounds.

Here's my conclusion. What I weigh right now is what my "real" weight is. 150 lbs is probably what I used to weigh with 2 pounds of salt and water added on me.

So I can say my starting weight is really 148.
I still have a ways to go, but it sure does feel good to not be bloated all the time anymore.


----------



## Jodi (May 12, 2003)

Just don't become obsessed with the scale.  Remember muscle weighs more than fat and if the scale doesn't go down it doesn't mean that you aren't losing fat. k?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 12, 2003)

Got it!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

This will be different today since I cant have peas (or corn - I ran out of peas) anymore..

*5/12* 

4.5 L water
1 cup small coffee w/ light cream and sweet & low

Meal 1:
7:30am
.5 scoop Whey 
5 frozen strawberries
1/2 TBS flax
1/3 cup oatmeal
36/24/12, Cals = 337

Meal 2:
11:15am
3/4 can tuna
1 TBS mayo
chopped onion
mixed greens
31/5/12, Cals = 259

Meal 3:
1:45pm
1/2 cup xlean gr.beef
1/2 cup corn
1/2 cup peas
mixed greens
22/26/10, Cals = 283

Meal 4:
4:00pm
4 oz. lean steak
1/4 cup corn&peas
34/8/9, Cals = 257

Meal 5:
7:15pm
1.5 scoop Whey
2 frozen strawberries
1/2 TBS flax
33/4/10, Cals = 225

Totals:
P=157
C=70
F=55
Cals = 1397

Goals
P=175
C=75
F=50
Cals = 1450


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

Then why do you have so many meals with peas and corn 

Also, get rid of the Light Cream with your coffee.  Get yourself Heavy Cream - 5G Fat per T no Sugar K?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Then why do you have so many meals with peas and corn
> 
> Also, get rid of the Light Cream with your coffee.  Get yourself Heavy Cream - 5G Fat per T no Sugar K?



Sorry Jodi  I meant no more peas and corn today. (for my menu tomorrow)  

Also, I thought light cream was sugar free?  ok.. gotta get myself some heavy stuff  

Hey Jodi, I forgot to ask you, where can I get chipotle spices? My supermarket sucks.  I found Chipotle tabasco sauce though somehow I dont think that what you meant


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

I find them right in the seasoning racks at the grocery store.  I like cajun spices so I try them all.  

Enjoy your peas and corn, today is the last day right?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

yesterday..

Today is string beans heaven


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

My fav, but I like to add sauteed mushrooms and onions too.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

*5/13   

Arms/Shoulders/Abs* 

5 min bike

75 standard crunch
75 obliques/each
reverse crunch, 5 lbs on ankles, 20x3

Superset
Incline curls 10x15, 12x10, 12x12
rope pulls 20x10, 25x10, 25x12

Superset
Front raises 10x12, 12x10, 12x15
(lying face up on bench, bar overhead, reverse motion for tri's  I forget the names of all these ) 15x10, 20x12, 15x10

Dips 15x3

(on incline, free weights held shoulder length, brought straight up to meet   ) 10x12, 12x12, 12x10

25 mins HIIT Treadmill 4.o - 7.0 mph

I need to learn the names of all these. They work and make me sore


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> *5/13
> 
> Arms/Shoulders/Abs*
> ...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

Really?    the obliques can increase my waist line? If I knew that I wouldnt do so much! I dropped abs to twice a week.. Monday and Friday. Is that ok?

Not the Dips you think. The dips where you use the side of the bench and straighten your legs parallel to the floor and dip down. For tri's. yea right..     real dips I could probably do like, ... ONE with my bodyweight.   

cardio 5x week?


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

How bout cardio 4 x this week 

Oh, just practice with the dips, even if you can only do 1.  Thats how I started out and every week I would try for more.  Its a great challenge as well


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

OK, Cool. Cardio M, T, W and F


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

.. So the guy that sits next to me is having a "birthday party" thing, and theres chocolate mocha cake staring at me. AND choco chip cookies.

HEELLPP!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

So its time for me to eat now. Meal #4. I screwed up and had grapefruit with Meal #3. I totally forgot grapefruit was an appetite suppresant. Blah.   Dont feel like eating. 

I will though..  *sigh*  just thought Id moan today. 

No more moaning.   I feel better. Going to go eat now.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

Oh we have all been there Julie.    I left a job last summer and they had a goodbye party for me, they know my lifestyle, and they all Pizza and Ice Cream Cake for me.   Gee thanks guys...........


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 13, 2003)

.. its still there.  

Not that Im hungry anymore since I had my meal. But I can SMELL it.


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2003)

Come on Will Power  - Resist, just resist 

I know easier said than done, I'm not smelling it


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2003)

Just wanted to say


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Just wanted to say



Hi Butterfly


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

5/13

5 L. Water
2 Sips of coffee, heavy cream, sweet&low

Meal 1:
1 Multi-Vitamin
1.5 scoops Whey
4 frozen strawberries
1/3 cup oats
1/2 TBS flax
36/23/12 = Cals 244

Meal 2: 
3/4 can tuna
1 TBS Mayo
romaine lettuce
onions
32/0/12 = Cals, 244

Meal 3:
1/2 cup xlean gr. beef
2 oz. chicken
1 pink grapefruit
string beans
32/21/12 = Cals, 320

Meal 4:
3/4 cup ground turkey
1/2 cup mashed sweet potatoes
string beans
27/17/12 = Cals, 295

Meal 5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
3 frozen strawberries
1/2 TBS Flax
33/5/10 = Cals, 236

Totals:
P=160
C=65
F=58
Cals=1429


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Nice meal planning 

Are  you substracting the fiber?  How you feeling?  You still enjoying it?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

Thx!  

Im subtracting the fiber.. I feel funny though. I feel like since Im not counting it, I can get away with eating lots of green veggies. These calories dont count?


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

No fiber calories don't count because our body can't process it.  Are you subtracting the fiber from your carbs too?

Just stick to 1 - 1.5 C. Veggies unless its Salad Greens then 3 C. or so is good, I never really measure salad greens.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

*5/14  

Back* 

5 min bike

Superset
Bent Over Row - 20x15, 20x15, 20x15
Seated Row - 25x15, 30x15, 37.5x12

Superset
Lat Pulls - 25x15, 30x15, 35x12
High row - 25x15, 30x12, 35x12

Hyperextensions - 0x12, 0x15, 5x12

Back Extensions - 30x12, 35x12, 40x15

20 mins jog treadmill 5.5 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No fiber calories don't count because our body can't process it.  Are you subtracting the fiber from your carbs too?
> 
> Just stick to 1 - 1.5 C. Veggies unless its Salad Greens then 3 C. or so is good, I never really measure salad greens.



Yes, Im subtracting the greens out of my carb count, thats why my numbers are kind of off.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

Tomorrow is Pilates, and Friday is legs.
Im starting a new workout routine next week. Let me know if this sounds ok.

Mondays - Chest/Biceps, Cardio
Tuesdays - Shoulders, Cardio 
Wednesdays - Back/Triceps, Cardio
Thursdays - Pilates
Friday - Legs, Cardio
Saturday and Sunday - sit on my butt.  

Oh, and I dropped two more pounds this week.   (just for my journals sake, I had to record) - I wont be obsessed with the scale, Jodi.   My body is already responding.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Yes, Im subtracting the greens out of my carb count, thats why my numbers are kind of off.



Well take it a step further now.  Subtract the fiber from your oats and grapefruit etc......


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Tomorrow is Pilates, and Friday is legs.
> Im starting a new workout routine next week. Let me know if this sounds ok.
> 
> ...



  Now....... soon we need to increase those w/o of yours.   You want to look good in a bikini too don't you?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Well take it a step further now.  Subtract the fiber from your oats and grapefruit etc......



 Subtract the fiber from oats and grapefruit?
So since one medium grapefruit has 20 carbs and 2 grams protein, I mark it down as 18 carbs, right?  If so, got it. However, string beans I didnt count at all yesterday and it has 4 grams carbs w/o the fiber. Does this matter?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Now....... soon we need to increase those w/o of yours.   You want to look good in a bikini too don't you?




Yes but of course  Starting Monday, let me know if Im benefitting the most out of my workouts. What Ive been doing is working, I guess.. But Im ready to do more.

I'll add abs Tuesday and Fridays. 

Mondays - Chest/Biceps, Cardio
Tuesdays - Shoulders, Abs, Cardio
Wednesdays - Back/Triceps, Cardio
Thursdays - Pilates
Fridays - Legs, Abs, Cardio
Saturdays and Sundays - Sit on my butt


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Subtract the fiber from oats and grapefruit?
> So since one medium grapefruit has 20 carbs and 2 grams protein, I mark it down as 18 carbs, right?  If so, got it. However, string beans I didnt count at all yesterday and it has 4 grams carbs w/o the fiber. Does this matter?



Don't even bother counting veggies.  Don't add them in fitday don't even add them at all.  They don't count at all.  When doing your planning pretend they don't exist. 

Your other carbs, oats, grapefruit, sweet potatoes, brown rice, berries, apples etc.  To find the effective carb count subtract the fiber from them.  For instance my Oats have 30 G Carbs per 1/2 Cup.  There are 5 Grams of Fiber so when I minus the fiber I'm actually only eating 25G of Carbs from my Oats.  Does this make sense?  I want to see the effective carbs that  your eating because I don't think its enough carbs.  I may need to get more advice on this but first but I'd like to see the actual totals.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Yes but of course  Starting Monday, let me know if Im benefitting the most out of my workouts. What Ive been doing is working, I guess.. But Im ready to do more.
> 
> I'll add abs Tuesday and Fridays.
> ...



Wouldn't you want to move legs in between some of that upper body work.  Thats alot of upper body right after another.  JMHO!  

So are you going to increase your exercises and your intensity?  Whats your plan?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

You're right, maybe I'll swap Fridays and Tuesdays..

I want  to increase my exercises to be sure Im working all areas of the muscle targeted for that day. However, I want to stick to high repetitions with a heavy enough weight to pull it off.

I tried heavier weights with lower repetitions once before and I felt too bulky. Maybe things will be different now that my diet is different. At this point, I like to think my body is being trained to respond the way I want it to, so I'll try anything different and see what happens.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Do you need help or do you just want me to provide feedback once you list your w/o's.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

:bounce:


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

What are you doing now for w/o?  List what you do


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

Hey Jodi, Ive been reading through the threads and wondered if Im allowed tofu. 

I guess I have a couple questions about why some foods arent on the list..


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

I don't see why you would want to eat Tofu but yeah you can have it every now and then.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What are you doing now for w/o?  List what you do



The w/o's I listed in my journal are usually the basics of what I follow. Im rusty on the names of exercises though. Especially for arms (there are so many)  

I have a really strong back and really strong legs. Arms are the weakest part of my body.

I have to admit, Ive always been more of a cardio freak than a lifter.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Have you ever looked at Gopro's workouts?  Its pretty challenging and its not a ton of exercises but still very effective.  I tried his shoulder one and found decent results with it.

I think that would be a good place for you to start.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Do you need help or do you just want me to provide feedback once you list your w/o's.



I've got a few exercises Id like to put into a plan. As I log them in here, I would LOVE feedback.  

Starting 5/19..

Monday - Chest/Biceps, Cardio
Tuesday - Legs, Abs, Cardio
Wednesday - Back/Triceps, Cardio
Thursday - Pilate Day
Friday - Shoulders, Abs, Cardio


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

Will do!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 15, 2003)

5/14
4.5 Liters Water
No Coffee  

Meal 1:
7:30
1 Multi-Vitamin
1/3 cup oats
1/2 TBS flax
1.5 scoops Whey
5 frozen strawberries
36/23/12, Cals = 334

Meal 2:
11:20am
4 oz. chicken
1/2 TBS mayo (and chipotle spice, Jodi, it was awesome  )
1 cup salad greens
1/4 grapefruit
32/4/9, Cals = 239

Meal 3:
2:00pm
1 grapefruit
1/2 cup xlean g. beef
2 oz. chicken
1 cup salad greens
32/21/12, Cals = 320

Meal 4:
4:45pm
4 oz. chicken
2/5 cup yams
1 cup green beans
35/13/9, Cals - 281

Meal 5:
8:00pm
1.5 scoop Whey
1/2 TBS Flax
3 frozen strawberries
33/5/10, Cals = 236

Totals:
P=168
C=67
F=52
Cals = 1410


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 15, 2003)

*5/15* 

Pilates


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

Fat was a little low yesterday.  Also, are you deducting the fiber from all your carbs yet? 

Chipolte kicks ass


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 15, 2003)

Isnt my fat intake = 50?

Yes, I forgot at first, but remembered about the fiber.


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

Sorry I'm sick 

For now thats your fat count, maybe next week we can start increasing it. 

So your carb counts aren't listing the fiber right?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 15, 2003)

right  

Jodi, you cant be sick. its a beautiful day outside  

..Feel better!!


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> right
> 
> Jodi, you cant be sick. its a beautiful day outside
> ...



Thanks - well no riding for me today anyway because I'm spending my afternoon at the movies watching the Matrix Reloaded  

Oh and now that I'm thinking correctly on your meal plan.  Sweet Job Planning


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 15, 2003)

Im jealous. I would love to go to the movies..  

I get to go to the allergist today, Thank GOD!   

I gots to gets me some drugs.  

By the way,
For my workout plan, is back and biceps correct? Or should it be back and tri's?
I think I confused myself..


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

It can be either, I think back/tris chest/bis so that you actually work bis/tris twice in one week, one time being indirectly is better.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 16, 2003)

5/15

4 L. Water
Coffee, Sweet & Low, Black

Meal 1:
7:30am
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/2 TBS flax
4 frozen strawberries
1/4 cup oats
36/22/12, Cals = 230

Meal 2:
11:00am
1 TBS Mayo 
5 oz. tuna
1/4 grapefruit
1 cup salad greens
36/5/12, Cals = 283

Meal 3:
2:00pm
1/4 cup oats
1/2 grapefruit
2 oz. chicken
1/2 cup xlean g. beef
1 cup salad greens
35/24/14, Cals = 357

Meal 4:
5:00pm
4 oz chicken
1/10 sprinkle of oatmeal 
1 small apple
2 cups salad greens
35/15/10, Cals = 315 

Meal 5:
8:30pm
1.5 scoops Whey
1/2 TBS flax
3 frozen strawberries
33/5/10, Cals = 236

Totals:
P=176
C=71
F=57
Cals = 1521


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 16, 2003)

I have a question about fats...

If my fat intake will increase (to 15/meal, for example), and I'm eating a lean cut of steak, most of that fat isnt poly or mono, but saturated, isnt it? 

Does it matter what kind of fats the fat intake calls for?


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

If your eating a steak and providing its a lean cut it will usually be around 10 G of fat per 5 oz.  So you count that fat and then you add on the rest from a healthy fat source.

Also, nice meals again but you need more salad greens than 1 C.  Go for more like 3 Cups Greens


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 16, 2003)

*5/16 

Legs/Abs* 

5 mins bike

Superset
Safety Squats - bar x12, 20x12, 30x12
Lunges - 20x12, 30x15, 30x12

Superset 
Leg Extensions - 45x12, 55x12, 65x12
Hams leg Curls - 45x12, 55x12, 65x12

Seated Leg Press - 50x12, 60x12, 70x12

Crunch - x50
Jack Knifes - 3x12
Leg Raises - 3x12
Seated Knee raises - 3x12
Seated medicine ball twist - 3x12

20 min HIIT Treadmill 4.0 - 7.0 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 16, 2003)

.. On meal #2, forgot my grapefruit.  
dont have anything to equal 5g of carbs this meal...


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

If your biggest concern is 5 G of carbs then your doing good.  

OMG what have I done to you and Buff.  I've made you as pathetic as me.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 16, 2003)

I like it though...  I enjoy being this conscious about every little thing I put into my mouth. I feel really healthy, and look so much more firm.

Im bloated this week (its a monthly thing  ), but its hardly even there. 

My new workout starts Monday. Any suggestions before then??


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Can't wait to see it!  

Is it more intense?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 16, 2003)

I dont know.. More of like what I did today.. My butt is SO sore.    When I sit it hurts


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

Well your w/o looked much more intense from what I have been seeing.  I like it   Keep up the good work.  

Your doing great Julie


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Jodi    Have a great weekend, I'll be posting my meals, but Monday I'll be on.


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

You too.  Oh I'm always here


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 16, 2003)

5/16
4 L. Water
Coffee, 1 TBS heavy cream, sweet & low

Meal 1:
7:30am
1.5 Scoops Whey
4 frozen strawberries
1/2 TBS flax
1/3 cup oats
36/22/12, Cals = 330

Meal 2:
11:30am
5 oz. tuna
1 TBS Mayo 
(I forgot my grapefruit) 
2 cup salad greens
36/0/12, Cals = 263

Meal 3:
2:30pm
2 oz chicken
1/2 cup xlean g. beef
3/4 cup yams
1.5 cup salad greens
33/25/12, Cals = 351

Meal 4:
6:00pm
4 oz. chicken
2/5 cup yams
1.5 cup salad greens
35/14/9, Cals = 281

Meal 5:
1.5 scoops Whey
1/2 TBS Flax
3 frozen strawberries
33/5/10, Cals = 236

Totals 
P=173
C=65
F=55
Cals = 1461


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 17, 2003)

My legs and butt are SOooooooooOOOOOOOooooooooooooo 
SOOOOOOORRE


----------



## Jodi (May 17, 2003)

Mine too!!

I'm about to start a new journal, check out my leg w/o yesterday.  OUCH


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 17, 2003)

5/17
5 Liters Water! 
Iced Coffee, 1 TBS heavy cream, 1/2 sweet & Low

Meal 1:
10:30am 
1 multi vitamin
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
1/2 TBS flax
1/3 cup oats
36/24/12, Cals = 337

Meal 2:
1:45pm
2 cups salad greens
5 oz tuna
1 TBS Mayo w/chipotle  
(forgot my carbs again  )
36/0/12, Cals = 263

Meal 3:
4:00pm
1/2 cup xlean g. beef
2 oz. chicken
2 cups salad greens
1 medium grapefruit
33/21/12, Cals = 323

Meal 4:
8:00pm
4 oz chicken
3 cups cooked spinach
3/4 grapefruit
35/16/9, Cals = 283

Meal 5: (will be)
10:30pm
1.5 scoops Whey (has 2 grams carbs..)
1/2 TBS Flax 
33/2/10, Cals = 225

Totals:
P = 173
C = 62
F = 55
Cals = 1432


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Mine too!!
> 
> I'm about to start a new journal, check out my leg w/o yesterday.  OUCH




Yea, Id definetely be crippled if I did your w/o..  I cant even sit down to pee my  is so sore.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 18, 2003)

5/18
3 Liters Water   
No Coffee

Meal 1: 
11:30am
1 multi-vitamin
4 egg whites
3/4 scoops Whey
5 frozen strawberries
1 TBS Cream
1/4 cup oats
33/21/9 = 293

Meal 2: 
2:00pm
1/2 cup xlean g. beef
2 oz chicken
1/4 grapefruit
2 cups salad greens
31/5/12 = 261

Meal 3: 
5:00pm
4 oz chicken
2 cups salad greens
1 grapefruit
36/21/11 = 389

Meal 4: 
7:00pm
5 oz tuna
1 TBS Mayo
3/4 grapefruit
2.5 cups salad greens
36/16/12 = 324

Meal 5: 
9:15pm
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/2 TBS Flax
33/2/10 = 324

Totals:
P = 171
C = 64
F = 52
Cals = 1408


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Whats your Bodyweight these days?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> *5/16
> 
> Legs/Abs*
> ...



Ah!! SO I need to get educated on what Im lifting. I didnt realize that the bar on the safety squats was 45 lbs. So Friday I was lifting wayyyyyyyyyyyyy more than I thought I was!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Whats your Bodyweight these days?



Scale wise? Im not sure.. I should check it out when I go to the gym this morning. Today may not be such a good day for it though. Kind of bloated - will be until ... Wednesday or Thursday or so.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Yes, BB weighs 45lbs.

Your lunges, is that total weight or 15lb DB's?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

Total weight.. Its the bar weights..


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

OK, I was about to say DAMN!!!!  - No wonder why your ass hurts


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

*5/19* 

*Chest/Biceps* 

7 min walk treadmill (because Im sore - needed to warm up    )

Superset
DB Bench Press 10x10, 10x12, 10x12
DB Fly 10x10, 10x12, 12x10

Superset
Cable Chest Press 15x12, 20x10, 20x12
Pec Deck Fly 15x10, 15x12, 20x10

Superset
Cable curls 20x12, 20x12, 25x12
Incline curls 10x12, 12x10, 12x12

BB Preacher curls 12x12, 15x12, 18x12

DB Concentration curls 8x12, 8x12, 8x12

20 minutes jog Treadmill 5.5 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Whats your Bodyweight these days?



Im at 146... bloated and all.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OK, I was about to say DAMN!!!!  - No wonder why your ass hurts



You think legs would be ok to do tomorrow anyway? Im not as sore as I was...


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Nice w/o but I bet you could push more weight than that on the DB Presses  

SO how much have you lost so far?

If your legs are still sore I would wait until they are not sore anymore.  You ever think about glutamine?  I only use it for Leg Recovery but it works great.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

I need support I think on the DB presses. My arms are going all over the place when I increase the weight. I need to stick with a bar maybe..

I've lost four pounds in total since I started, though I'll see what I really weigh next week.  

You read my mind with L-glutamine..  I was going to pick some up after work.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Did you get/order vitamins and minerals yet?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

Not yet.. I was going to wait until my protein and multi's run out.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Then I would wait on the Glutamine too and place one order with him for everything.

Oh and I think its time to increase your fat intake to 12G per meal.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

Like this?  :bounce: 

Meal 1: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 2: 35P, 5C, 12F
Meal 3: 35P, 25C, 12F
Meal 4: 35P, 15C, 12F
Meal 5: 35P, 5C, 12F

How many cals/day is that??


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Exactly 

Cals - 1540 (approx.)


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

Cool... More food


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

Its half an hour before my 4th meal, I ate two hours ago.

So why am I STARVING TO DEATH???


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

..Is roasted chicken ok to eat?


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Sure just be careful of the fat content.

Your hunger is not a bad thing, it means your metabolism if kicking in.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

Really? Thats awesome news..  It feels wierd to eat and be hungy all the time.


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Get use to it because those hunger pangs get bad!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

Ive decided to plan a binge day. The binge day my Im scheduling for either the 15th or 29th of June. Im gonna wake up and eat chocolate all day. BWUAHHAHAHAHA!!    

(im allowed a binge day of every month, right Jodi?   )


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Get use to it because those hunger pangs get bad!!!



Im gonna go home and eat. Im STARVING!!!!!!!!! I could eat my whole refridgerator!


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Ive decided to plan a binge day. The binge day my Im scheduling for either the 15th or 29th of June. Im gonna wake up and eat chocolate all day. BWUAHHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> (im allowed a binge day of every month, right Jodi?   )



How bout a cheat meal.   No binge day


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> How bout a cheat meal.   No binge day



No binge day?  Chocalate was a little extreme. I was planning on pizza all day.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

5/19
5 Liters Water

1:
1 Multi-Vitamin
1/5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
1/3 cup oats
1/2 TBS Flax
36/23/12

2:
4 oz chicken
1/2 TBS Mayo
2 cups salad greens
1/10 sprinkle oats
33/5/10

3:
1/2 cup xlean g.beef
2 oz. chicken
2 cups salad greens
1 grapefruit
33/21/12

4:
4 oz chicken
4/5 cup yams
2 cups salad greens
35/14/9

5:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/2 TBS Flax
3 frozen strawberries
33/5/10

Totals:
P = 170
C = 68
F = 52
Cals = 1427


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> No binge day?  Chocalate was a little extreme. I was planning on pizza all day.



 I love it your meals are great and your anal just like me about your numbers.  

As far as the cheat.  NO CHEAT DAY!!!! Cheat Meal allowed only and that means you wake up that day and start eating like you normally do.  Then have your cheat meal, and then continue eating like you normally do.  Agreed


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I love it your meals are great and your anal just like me about your numbers.
> 
> As far as the cheat.  NO CHEAT DAY!!!! Cheat Meal allowed only and that means you wake up that day and start eating like you normally do.  Then have your cheat meal, and then continue eating like you normally do.  Agreed




AGH! I was going to be HORRIBLE on my cheat day   

So how frequently can I have a cheat meal?


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

That will depend on your progress.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

*5/20* 

*Shoulders* 

5 min bike

TriSet
Front Raises 10x12, 10x12, 12x10
Shrugs 10x12, 10x12, 12x12
Lateral Raise 10x10, 10x12, 10x12

Superset
Shoulder Press 10x10, 10x12, 10x12
BB Upright Row 15x12, 15x12, 15x12

20 minutes jog Treadmill 5.5 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> That will depend on your progress.




   Your a tough coach!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Your a tough coach!



Yes she is, but she is REALLY good and knows what she is talking about.


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

You want to cheat then hey, I can't stop you but its your body not mine 

Hows that for guilt 

w/o is good but if you can front raise 12lbs then I think all your other weights could have increased as well


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Yes she is, but she is REALLY good and knows what she is talking about.



I KNOW!!  :bounce: Im really grateful for all your help Jodi!! , Have I mentioned that with all your help, I feel like a million bucks?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You want to cheat then hey, I can't stop you but its your body not mine
> 
> Hows that for guilt
> ...



  I'll always want to cheat. But my willpower is really good.   Im waiting for the day when I wont even care about the forbidden foods anymore. Maybe by then I wont even want any  

I have pretty weak shoulders (I want to tone them down).. Is this a decent weight/reps to lift to get stronger and leaner? Or lower intensity at higher reps?


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

10-12 Rep range is what I stay in and I ALWAYS go to failure.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

5/20
4 Liters Water
1 Multi Vitamin
1 L-Glutamine

1:
7:30am
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
.5 TBS Flax
1/3 cup oats
26/24/12, Cals = 337

2:
11:00am
4 oz. chicken
3/4 TBS Mayo & chipotle
1 cup string beans
1/10 sprinkle oats
33/5/13 

3:
2:00pm
2 oz. chicken
1/2 cup xlean g.beef
3/4 cup yams
1.5 cups salad greens
33/25/12

4:
5:30pm
4 oz. chicken
2/5 cup yams
1 cup string beans
1/4 TBS mayo & chipotle
35/15/12

5:
7:30pm
3/4 TBS Flax
1/5 Scoops Whey
3 frozen strawberries
33/5/13

Totals
P = 170
C = 74
F = 61
Cals = 1541


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

*5/21* 

*Legs / Abs* 

5 min bike

Superset
Seated Knee raises 3x15
Jack Knives 3x12

Crunch x50
Roman Chair 3x15
Medicine Ball twist 3x12

Superset
Leg Extensions 35x12, 40x12, 45x12
Step Ups 25x12, 30x12, 35x12

Safety Squats 50x12, 55x12, 60x12 (weight total with bar)
Hams Leg Curls 35x12, 40x12, 45x12

Was gonna do lunges, but Im still a little sore.. so I stopped there  

20 mins HIIT Treadmill 4.0 - 7.0 mph (I was huffing and puffing at the end...  wierd  )


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

Lost two more pounds today..  

Jodi, am I supposed to be sore the day after every workout? Its not as if I just started working out.. Ive been working out for a while. But whatever Ive been working has been really sore. Will the food plan and new w/o schedule do that to my muscles? Just curious..


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

I'm sore all the time.  At least 1 bodypart on me hurts everyday.  I love it 

Stop being concerned with the scale.  It about body composition, not bodyweight.  Once you tell me your jeans are loose then thats an accomplishment.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

My jeans are loose actually :bounce:  

Im wearing these size 6 capri pants today that were snug all around in the beginning of the month. Now there loose enough to hang on my hips the way there supposed to fit. Feels good! (Could possibly fit in a 4..) Give me a week or two..  

I love being sore. Just making sure thats the way its supposed to be


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Nice Job!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

Thanks  I LOVE it  

Here's a random question. Not really important but curiousity struck I guess. 
I take a multi vitamin every morning, and we've already established that my pee is green due to B-Vits.
How come it is some days and other days not at all?
.. Just a thought..   Told ya it was random.


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Maybe one day your less B deficient than others.  

Theres my random answer -


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

My new discovery: (maybe this should go under recipes)

Xlean g. turkey (only 8 g. fat per 4 oz, 20 g protein).

sautee mushrooms, onions and peppers in oil, then throw in xlean g. beef with chipotle spice and pepper to taste..

throw a chili pepper or two in there as it cooks for forty five minutes

Eat heated on a bed of spinach or greens.

 Dear God thats good stuff.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

5/21
5 Liters Water  (and its only 7:30pm on 5/21)
1 Multi-Vitamin
1 L-Glutamine
1 Small Coffee, H.Cream and Sweet & Low

1:
7:30a
1/2 TBS Flax
1/3 cup oats
6 frozen strawberries
1.5 Scoops Whey
36/24/12

2:
11:30a
1/10 sprinkle oats
5 oz tuna
1 TBS Mayo w/chipotle
2 cups romaine
37/5/13

3:
2:30p 
6 oz. xlean g.turkey
2 cups romaine
1 cup mushrooms/peppers/onions
1 grapefruit
32/24/12 

4:
5:00p
4 oz chicken
1/3 TBS Mayo
4/5 cup Yams
1 cup string beans
35/15/12

5:
7:15p
1.5 Scoops Whey
3/5 TBS Flax
3 frozen strawberries
33/5/12

Totals:
P/C/F = 173/73/61
Cals = 1548


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

Jodi, am I allowed everything on the food list? Including hard cheese and brown rice? Whats considered hard cheese, by the way? Parmesan hard, or cheddar hard?


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Youv'e gone this long w/o the cheese so my suggestion would be to stay away from it.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

Is that on the list mainly to bulk? Ive gone over the list again to see what else I can use in meals, and cottage cheese looked iffy, as well as hard cheese and bananas.

I'll stay away from it. Is the brown rice suggested as well, or better left untouched?


----------



## Jodi (May 21, 2003)

Oh, most definately have Brown Rice. 

NO Bananas! 

Cottage cheese is fine in moderation.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

Cooooool Thanks. More ops for good carbs is a good thing


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 21, 2003)

STARVING.
9:30pm 5/21 ate:

6 oz. xlean g.turkey
1 cup romaine
1 cup mushrooms/peppers/onions
32/0/12

This wont slow my metabolism or interrupt my plan, will it Jodi??


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 22, 2003)

New totals for yesterday:
P=203
C=73
F=73
Cals=1788.
Been craving salt lately.. and hungrier than usual.


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

> Been craving salt lately.. and hungrier than usual.



Deal with it.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 22, 2003)

*5/22* 

Pilates


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 22, 2003)

If Im awake three hours after my fifth meal do I have to eat a sixth? Or is it ok to not eat at all since its bedtime? Whats best?


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with eating before bed.  Your about to go to sleep for 6-8 hours and you won't be getting up in the middle of the night to eat (although I have before cuz I was too freaking hungry to sleep) so your body needs food still.

I always eat within the last hour of being awake.  If you start adding in another meal then when need to re-adjust your plan because its not designed for 6 meals a day.  How far are you spacing your meals?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 22, 2003)

Im spacing my meals about 2-3 hours apart. Normally 3 hours. I should leave it at that then because yesterday, I was spacing at 2 hours apart (starving all day), and i was hungry two hours after my fifth meal and had to eat.

I shouldnt have a problem spacing at 3 hours apart, except on weekends (fridays and Sats) when Im up late, maybe I should re-adjust my plan for those days only..?


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

Good idea, I do that on the weekends too and go 2.5 hours apart.  

On the weekdays I usually go 3.5 hours apart sometimes 4 if I have to but never anymore than 4 hours.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 22, 2003)

Is it Friday yet ?   Im dying at work here.


----------



## Jodi (May 22, 2003)

One more day.  Unfortunately I have to cover 3rd shift for Memorial Day so no long weekend for me.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 22, 2003)

That sucks Jodi, Im so sorry... Maybe it will rain or SNOW since its freakin freezing outside. That way it wont be so bad working on a holiday.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 22, 2003)

Im going to sleep everyone.   I'll wake up when its time to leave work.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 22, 2003)

5/22
4 Liters Water
1 Multi-Vitamin
2 small coffees, h.cream, splenda  rough day 

Meal 1:
7:30a
1/2 TBS Flax
1/3 cup oats
6 frozen strawberries
1.5 Scoops Whey
36/24/12

Meal 2:
10:30a
2 cups romaine
5 oz tuna salad
1 TBS Mayo
36/5/13

Meal 3:
1:30p
6 oz. xlean g.turkey mix 
2.5 cups romaine
1 large grapefruit
32/24/12

Meal 4:
4:45p
4 oz chicken
1/3 TBS Mayo
2/5 cups s. potatoes
2 cups romaine
34/14/12

Meal 5:
8:45p
1.5 Scoops Mint Choco Whey 
1.4 TBS H. Cream
32/6/12

Totals:
P = 173
C = 73
F = 60
Cals = 1537


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

*5/23* 

*Back / Triceps* 

5 min bike

TriSet
Cable Front Pulldowns 45x12, 52.5x12, 60x12
Seated Rows 45x12, 52.5x12, 60x12
DB Bent Over Rows 12x12, 12x12, 15x10

Superset
Standing Good Mornings 20x15, 30x15, 30x12
BB Standing Bent Over Rows 20x15, 30x12, 30x12

Superset
Cable Tricep Pushdowns 20x12, 25x12, 25x12
Skullcrushers 20x12, 20x12, 20x12

Superset
DB Tricep Kickbacks 10x15, 12x12, 12x12
Bench dips 3x12

25 min HIIT Treadmill 4.0 - 7.5 mph


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Hey, Nice workout!  

Is everything to failure?  

Not enough water.  

Wheres the fat in Meal 3 & 4?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

Thanks, Im awake today. 
Everything is to failure. Im gonna be SORE this weekend. 

Meal 3 fat is in g. turkey..
Meal 4 fat is in the chicken (it was roasted) 

Oh BTW - to clarify -  Even though salad greens dont count, its still best to eat them with a meal right? Not ever in between meals?


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Thanks, Im awake today.
> Everything is to failure. Im gonna be SORE this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

The nutritional info on the back read:

Xlean g. turkey -8 g. fat per 4 oz, 20 g protein
If this is wrong, I have no problem adding more fat. 

Roasted chicken had a little skin on it (is this ok?), and mixed with mayo gave me 12 g fat.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> The nutritional info on the back read:
> 
> Xlean g. turkey -8 g. fat per 4 oz, 20 g protein
> ...



Ok, always go by the package.  I buy my ground turkey w/ only 1% fat - Extra Extra Lean! 

NO SKIN!    You didn't say you had mayo in it.  You need to say that.  K?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

There's xtra xtra lean? Wow. 

Ok. no skin at all. 

My list does say Mayo.. 1/3 TBS Under meal 4.


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

Ok sorry, I'm blind. 

Its almost time for me to go home.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

Have a good weekend! 

I'll be on this weekend to post my meals and read. 

Monday will be a night workout so maybe I'll be awake again and have a good workout.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

I think my neck is shrinking


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

For tonight, Would it be ok to incorporate a 6th meal like: 35/0/12?

I added a mock meal to my cals if I were to eat at 10:00pm, and my cals went up to 1710.

Does this make sense? If it will hinder my progress, I'll make my last meal at 8:00pm...


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

You should have prepared for that.    Now your getting too many cals.

Next time prepare for this K?  For tonight ONLY:  30P/0C/10F


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

Ok.. how would I break it up into six meals? To prepare for tomorrow maybe. 

I wont have another meal tonight. I can just have my shake at 8pm..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 23, 2003)

5/23
*7*  Liters Water   ooohhh yeaah. 
1 Multi-Vitamin
1 small coffee h. cream, splenda

1:
7:30a
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/2 TBS Flax
6 frozen strawberries
1/3 cup oats
33/24/12

2:
11:30a
5 oz tuna
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 cups iceberg
37/5/13

3:
2:00p
6 ox. xlean g. turkey mix
2 cups romaine
1 large grapefruit
32/24/13

4:
5:00p
2/5 cup sweet potatoes
4 oz skinless roasted chicken
1/3 TBS Mayo
1.5 cup green beans
33/14/11

5:
8:00p
1.5 Scoops Mint Whey
1 1/3 TBS H. Cream
32/5/12

Totals:
P = 170
C = 73
F = 59
Totals: 1521


----------



## Jodi (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Ok.. how would I break it up into six meals? To prepare for tomorrow maybe.
> 
> I wont have another meal tonight. I can just have my shake at 8pm..


6 Meals 
30 P 
Carbs the same
10 F


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 25, 2003)

5/24
5 Liters Water
1 Multi-Vitamin

1:
11:30a
1 egg
3 egg whites
2 oz. xlean g. turkey
4/5 cup oats
30/24/11

2:
1:30p
1 4/5 Scoops Mint Whey
1 TBS H. Cream
29/6/9

3:
3:30p
4 oz xlean g. turkey
1 cup broccoli
1 grapefruit
4/5 Scoops Mint Whey
30/26/9

4: 
5:30
4 ox xlean g. turkey
1/3 cup sweet potatoes
2 cups romaine
1/2 Scoop Whey
31/12/10

5:
7:30p
1 4/5 Scoop Mint Whey
1 TBS H Cream
29/6/9

6:
10:00p
4 oz. steak at restaurant
broccoli
33/0/9

Totals:
P = 184
C = 72
F = 58
Cals = 1562


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 25, 2003)

Im trying to experiment with Sweet Potato french fries. 

Some guy told me to coat sticks of sweet potatoes in egg whites and bake in the oven at 400 for 45 minutes.

Im going to try it. 

You think since its just a coating I can get away with not counting the egg white for my numbers?


----------



## Jodi (May 25, 2003)

Thats fine.  Don't worry about the egg white.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 26, 2003)

5/25
4.5 Liters Water 
1 Multi-Vitamin

1:
12:00p
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/3 cup Oats
6 frozen strawberries
1/2 TBS flax

2:
3:30p
4 oz leftover steak
1/10 sprinkle oats
1 cup broccoli

3:
6:30p
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/2 TBS flax
6 frozen strawberries
1/3 cup Oats

4:
8:30p
2 egg whites
1 egg
2 oz xlean g.turkey
1/4 cup oats

5:
10:45p
2 eggs
3 oz. chicken breast

Totals: (low today)
P = 166
C = 68
F = 55
Cals = 1447


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 26, 2003)

5/26 (Memorial Day)
4.5 Liters Water 
1 Multi Vitamin
1 cup green tea w/ sweet & low

1:
11:30a
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
1/2 TBS flax
1/3 cup Oats
36/24/12

2:
1:45p
5 oz. chicken (canned)
1 TBS Mayo
2 cups mixed greens
forgot my oats 
35/0/12

3:
3:45p
6 oz. xlean g. turkey
1 egg white
2 cups mixed greens
1 medium grapefruit
1/10 sprinkle oats
36/24/13

4:
6:00p
4.5 oz tuna
3/4 TBS Mayo
1/3 cup oats
36/16/11

5:
8:30p (will be)
1.5 Scoops Whey
2 frozen peach slices
2 TBS H. Cream
33/5/13

Totals:
P = 177
C = 70
F = 60
Cals = 1537


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 26, 2003)

NO w/o today.
This week will be:

T eve: chest, bi's
W: legs, abs
T: back, tri's
F: shoulders, abs

Cardio all four days. No Thurs Pilates.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

I've been reading a lot about butter. Is real butter normally used as a fat source? 

Ive been taking L-Glutamine as needed - in the a.m if Im reeaally sore, and not on a daily consistency. Is this ok to do?


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

I only use butter during my carb up.  Its not bad but EFA's are a better choice of fat.

Yes that is fine that on the Glutamine.  I take 10mg on leg days and sometimes back days as well.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

Butter, heavy cream, and peanut butter are ok, but not preferred right?

And for oils to make sure Im getting my array of choices:
Sesame, Coconut, Olive, Safflower and flax are good because of the mono and poly fats.
Any oil is good as long as its low in Sat. fat, right?

Thats why butter should be avoided along with cheese?

I understand, just double checking.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Butter, heavy cream, and peanut butter are ok, but not preferred right?
> *Not true - you can have these for varied sources of fat, but make sure you still get your EFA's in*
> 
> ...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

I need the EFA's but regardless of the type of fat, it still needs to be counted in the numbers ?


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

Yes
You count everything except for your veggies.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

EFA's are defined as poly and mono fats, right? 

Sorry if this is getting repetitive, Im reading all about fats and getting confused.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> EFA's are defined as poly and mono fats, right?
> 
> Sorry if this is getting repetitive, Im reading all about fats and getting confused.


Yes.  Flax, Safflower, Olive Oil, Nuts and Nut butters these are the primary EFA's you'll see.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

Can I make W8's protein fudge bars?


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

You should know the answer.  If all the ingredients are on the shopping list then yes, if not then no.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

I knew cream cheese was too good to be true.


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

How's things going?  BW? How do jeans/clothes feel?  Seeing it in the mirror yet?  Energy?  Weekly updates?  Still happy with the plan?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

Things are wonderful. Dont know my body weight (you mean pounds-wise, right?), havent been keeping track.

BUT My size 6 pants are getting kind of huge. They all feel like pajamas now.  I wore my old jeans from two years ago this past weekend. It was nice. 

My neck has definetely shrunk as well (dont ask why I noticed that out of everything else  ). I need to take my measurements. I still have a ways to go, but not much. 

I have TONS of energy throughout the day though by 10 o'clock, Im dying for sleep.

Very happy with the plan, I just need to get rid of my chocolate cravings.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

Im drinking a million liters of water a day. So why isnt my bladder growing? 

Im up to four liters right now and I must have gone to the bathroom 50 times.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

7.5 Liters!  

Is that too much?


----------



## Jodi (May 27, 2003)

You should stay around 6L.  I don't usually go above that unless its really hot outside.  Drinking this much water you really need to make sure your getting your Multi-Minerals in.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 27, 2003)

5/27
Almost 8 Liters Water : - too much agua.  wanted to see how much I could stomach 
1 Multi-Vitamin
2 small coffees, h.cream, splenda

1:
8:00a
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
1/2 TBS Flax
1/3 cup oats
36/24/12

2:
11:00a
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS Mayo
2 cups baby greens 
- forgot my oats again 
33/0/12

3:
2:00p
6 oz xlean g. turkey
1 med grapefruit
2 cups baby greens
--forgot my oats AGAIN. was going to put 1/10 sprinkle 
33/19/12

4:
5:00p
4 oz chicken breast
3.5 oz sweet potatoes
1.5 cup broccoli/green beans
3/5 TBS Sesame Oil
33/15/12

5:
10:00p 
6 oz. xlean g.turkey
1 egg white
33/0/12

Totals: (LOW)
P = 167
C = 58
F = 60
Cals = 1473


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

*5/27  

Chest / Bi's* 

5 min bike

BB Incline Bench 20x12, 20x12, 30x10
DB Bench Press 15x12x 15x12, 20x10

Superset
Pec Dec Flys 15x12, 15x12, 20x10
Seated Flys 15x12, 15x12, 20x8

Vertical Press 25x12, 30x12, 35x10

Superset
DB Incline curls 12x12, 12x12, 15x10
BB standing curls 15x12, 15x12, 15x12

Preacher curls 20x12, 20x10, 20x10
Concentration curls 10x12, 10x15, 8x12

25 min HIIT Treadmill 4.0 - 7.5 mph


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

15lb BB Curls 

Did you remember your oats today?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

15 lb BB Cable curls. (I suck at those)

I remembered all of my oats today


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

What's a Barbell Cable Curl?  Do you mean straight bar cable curl or do you mean Barbell Curl?


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2003)

Morning Sweetie!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

Straight bar cable curls.
I didnt do regular bb curls yesterday..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Morning Sweetie!



..I have a visitor!


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Straight bar cable curls.
> I didnt do regular bb curls yesterday..



You did 3 sets of 12.  You can go higher especially because its 2 hands your using.  You DB Curl 10 per hand!!!  If you have trouble lower your rep range to 8-10 but increase your w8 a bit.  Do that for a few weeks and they will increase.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

ok! increase weight, lower reps. 

Also, I need to work on my guidance muscles when I press. I had help last night, but on my own my arms love to sway.  

any advice?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

*5/28* 

*Abs / Legs* 

TIRED today. 

5 min bike

50 crunches

Superset
Jacknives 0x12, 0x12, 0x12
Medicine ball twists 3.5x12, 3.5x12, 3.5x12

Superset
Leg raises 2.5x12, 0x12, 0x12
Weighted Hip raise 5x12, 5x12, 5x12 (will these make my abs bigger?  )

Superset
Safety Squats 55x12, 60x12, 65x12
BB Lunges 20x15, 30x12, 30x12

Superset
Lying Hams Curls 40x12, 40x12, 40x12
Seated Leg Extensions 45x12, 45x12, 45x12

20 min bike


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> ok! increase weight, lower reps.
> 
> Also, I need to work on my guidance muscles when I press. I had help last night, but on my own my arms love to sway.
> ...



Check out Prince's Rotator Cuff Sticky in Training, that will help too.  I do rotator cuff exercises a few times a week because I started having issues.
Over time the muscle growth alone will help keep your body from wobbling when you press.  I still have trouble sometimes with DB Presses because my left arm is weaker than my right.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

Nice W/O 

You still need to work your obliques so yes thats fine.    You were doing like 100 reps and thats a little too much IMO!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

Are rotator cuff exercises done with shoulders?


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

I do them on Shoulder day, Chest day and Arm day!  They have helped me alot.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Nice W/O
> 
> You still need to work your obliques so yes thats fine.    You were doing like 100 reps and thats a little too much IMO!!



Some weight with low reps on the abs are better than no weight with very high reps right? Want to make sure Im doing this right..  The ab workout kicked my  today. 

Also, how do you calculate lean body weight on your own?
Its different than BMI, and body fat percentage.. so I cant find anything through a search.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I do them on Shoulder day, Chest day and Arm day!  They have helped me alot.



 Thanks. I get to do them tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Some weight with low reps on the abs are better than no weight with very high reps right? Want to make sure Im doing this right..  The ab workout kicked my  today.
> 
> Also, how do you calculate lean body weight on your own?
> Its different than BMI, and body fat percentage.. so I cant find anything through a search.



I use w8 with my abs but with obliques I don't use any w8.    

Get skin folds done by a trainer at your gym.  That will be your best way to get your BF% and then from there you can figure your LBM.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

Last question of the day:  

BW is counted as lean and not scale wise, right?


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I use w8 with my abs but with obliques I don't use any w8.
> 
> Get skin folds done by a trainer at your gym.  That will be your best way to get your BF% and then from there you can figure your LBM.


Very important not to use weight with obliques. They are a muscle, and if worked, will get bigger and stick out on the sides. Something you do not want.
I will be happy to help with the skin fold's!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

You're kinda far for the skinfolds.  

So medicine ball twists ... not a good move huh.. ?


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Last question of the day:
> 
> BW is counted as lean and not scale wise, right?



 Huh?

DG thats what I said.    I don't use w8 while working my obliques.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

When someone asks (on IM, really) what is your body weight, is it just Lean Body weight they are talking about, or body weight from a regular scale ?


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> When someone asks (on IM, really) what is your body weight, is it just Lean Body weight they are talking about, or body weight from a regular scale ?



BW means were looking for your body weight from a regular scale.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

OK then because it went up from 144 to 148 since last Tuesday..  I dont feel bloated.. still feel lighter. Think it could be water? Eating later at night? 

My clothes still fit nicely. Scales confuse me.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

Mirror, pants, how you feel.  Go by that not the scale.  

Its about body composition.  You have really increased your workouts the past 2 weeks so you could very well be putting on muscle.  Remember, muscle ways more than fat.  Thats why I use skin folds to track and how I feel.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

Im having ISSUES with a miniature Hershey's Krackel. 

Its staring at me. I told it to get out of my face.

Its still there.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

STAY AWAY FROM IT YOUR DOING SOOOOO GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

OMG! I just read DP's thread on those peanut butter chocolate snacks of evil while the miniature is still there.

Im going to CRY!  

Say something gross about chocolate please.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

I threw it out.

I couldnt watch someone else eat it.

Done.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

I'm proud of ya!

How long did you stare at it for


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

gee thanks.  

Ive been staring at it since 12:30p. Its freakin 3:30p now. I was going to flip.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

I would have chucked it across the room long time before now.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

Not funny


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> DG thats what I said.    I don't use w8 while working my obliques.


 I know....I was just stressing how it could grow if you used weight to Julie!! Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> You're kinda far for the skinfolds.


Nothing for me to take a road trip!!


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Mirror, pants, how you feel.  Go by that not the scale.
> 
> Its about body composition.  You have really increased your workouts the past 2 weeks so you could very well be putting on muscle.  Remember, muscle ways more than fat.  Thats why I use skin folds to track and how I feel.


OK Jodster.......................1 pound of fat and one pound of muscle still weighs one pound!! It's the amount of room each takes up!! Don't beat me!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

Im fine with body comp.. getting to where I need to be really fast 

Im just gonna feel funny later if Im a size 4 weighing 150 pounds.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Nothing for me to take a road trip!!



 You can visit me and Jodi. We're neighbors.


----------



## Jodi (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> OK Jodster.......................1 pound of fat and one pound of muscle still weighs one pound!! It's the amount of room each takes up!! Don't beat me!!



Exactly thats why someone can stay the same w8 during a cut but be 2 sizes smaller than when they started.  

Thats why I said muscle weighs more than fat because more than a pound of muscle will fit in the same space that the pound of fat took, although I don't know how much but I know its more than a pound.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 29, 2003)

5/28
5 Liters Water
1 Multi-Vitamin
1 L-Glutamine .. Ugh. SORE 

1:
7:30a
6 frozen strawberries
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/2 TBS Flax
1/3 cup Oats
36/24/12

2:
11:20a
3 oz can tuna
2 oz. can chicken
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 cups mixed greens
37/5/13

3: - starving -
2:15p
6 oz. xlean g. turkey
1 egg white
1/10 sprinkle oats
1 medium grapefruit
1 cup mixed greens
1 cup broccoli
36/24/13

4:
5:20p
5 oz. chicken breast
3.5 oz sweet potato
3/4 TBS Mayo
1 cup green beans/broccoli mix
37/15/12

5:
8:30p
1.5 Scoops Whey
3/4 TBS flax
3 frozen strawberries
33/5/13

Totals:
P = 179
C = 73
F = 62
Cals = 1584


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 29, 2003)

Are all full fat dressings ok as a fat source? 

I've been avoiding them, but people are eatin em. (Ceasar dressing perhaps?  )


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

Heres the dressing we use:

Newmans Own Ceasar - 2nd Fav
Newmans Own Balsamic Vinegrette
Newmans Own Olive Oil & Vinegar
Drew's Dressing - as far as I know all of these are good - These are my favorite


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 29, 2003)

WOO HOOO!  

:bounce: made MY day.


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

Drew's makes a Ceasar I want to try but they make a Garlic Peppercorn thats like a creamy dressing.  I have yet to find one I like better.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 29, 2003)

*5/29  

Tri's / Back* 

5 min walk treadmill

Superset
Cable Tri Pushdowns 15x12, 20x12, 20x12
Bench Dips 3 x 12

Superset
Skullcrushers 20x12, 20x12, 20x12
DB Kickbacks 10x12, 10x12, 10x15

Superset
Seated Row 35x12, 40x12, 45x12
Hip Extensions 5x12, 5x12, 5x12

Superset
BB Bent Over Row 30x12, 30x12, 30x12
BB Bent Knee Good Mornings 30x12, 30x12, 30x12

20 minute walk / jog kinda thing on treadmill.  too tired for anything else..


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

I like your new workouts but may I suggest something?  You should work your larger muscle groups before your smaller ones.  Use your initial energy on the large groups (like back).


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 29, 2003)

That explains it   I was SO tired after all the tri stuff, I was dying doing back.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> OK then because it went up from 144 to 148 since last Tuesday..  I dont feel bloated.. still feel lighter. Think it could be water? Eating later at night?
> 
> My clothes still fit nicely. Scales confuse me.




Forget it. Im never stepping on a scale again. I tried it out for shmits and giggles and am back to 144. 

I scheduled a body fat measurement appointment next Thurs..
We'll see..


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

I told you!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 29, 2003)

How fast is L-Glutamine supposed to ease my butt soreness?  

Its not working. I took one before dinner last night, and one this morning.  

I hate HATE lunges.


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

Are you taking it in a pill form? 

I get Prolab Glutamine and mix it with water and swig it down   BTW - Its not suppose to take away the pain.   Learn to live with it, its a good pain and I'm sore just about everyday


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 29, 2003)

Yea, I take a pill. Is it not as effective? 

I know its not supposed to take away the pain, but its supposed to help restore my sore butt muscles 
I dont feel no restoration.  

I can live with the pain.  I just hate stairs the next couple days after my leg workouts.


----------



## Jodi (May 29, 2003)

I don't believe so but I'll find out for you.

My legs and butt are still sore from Tuesday and I have to use the elevator at work.  I never use the elevator.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2003)

Glutamine helps recovery time so you won't be sore for as long. It serves as fuel for the immune system and provides anti-catabolic effects. It aids in protein systhesis which builds muscle.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> You can visit me and Jodi. We're neighbors.


Would love too! Jodi's mean though!!!  j/k
That would be awesome!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 30, 2003)

5/29
5 Liters Water
1 Multi-Vit
1 L-Glutamine
1 med. coffee w/Splenda and H.Cream

1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/2 TBS flax
6 frozen strawberries
1/3 cup oats
36/24/12

2:
5 oz. can tuna
1 TBS mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 cups romaine
37/5/13

3:
6 oz xlean gturkey
1 egg white
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 cups mixed greens
1 med grapefruit
36/24/13

4:
4.5 oz chicken breast
.65 TBS mayo
1/3 cup oats (I love oats  )
2 cups romaine
35/16/12

5:
1.25 Scoops Choco Whey
1/2 TBS Natural Peanut Butter
1 TBS H. Cream
31/6/11

Totals:
P = 176
C = 77
F = 60
Cals = 1559


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2003)

> 1/10 sprinkle oats



Ok, I finally got to ask.  What do you eat like 5 oat flakes.    Seriously, your more anal than I am!


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Would love too! Jodi's mean though!!!  j/k
> That would be awesome!



Hey DG 
Me mean!   Fuck you I'm mean.   Who the hell do you think you are! 

j/k of course


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ok, I finally got to ask.  What do you eat like 5 oat flakes.    Seriously, your more anal than I am!



I know Im anal. 

Its like a light dusting of oats on the bottom of a measuring cup. 


I like when my numbers are on!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 30, 2003)

*5/30  

Shoulders / Abs*  (very weak shoulders today  )

5 min bike 

Exercise #1 on Prince's rotator cuff sticky  - 8x12, 8x12, 8x12

TriSet
Cable Lateral Raise (OW) 10x12, 10x12, 10x8
DB Lateral Raise 10x12, 10x12, 10x12
DB Shrugs 12x12, 12x12, 12x12

Superset
DB Shoulder Press 10x12, 10x12, 10x12
DB Front Raise 10x12, 10x12, 10x12

No weights on abs

Superset
Jacknives 3 x 12
Leg raises 3 x 12

Superset
Knee raises 3 x 12
Medicine ball twists (w/o the medicine ball.  I looked really wierd) 3 x 12

25 min HIIT Treadmill 4.0 - 7.5 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 30, 2003)

I just read tomatoes can be used as a carb source. Is this information true? 

(say yes, say yes...   )


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2003)

Yes in small quantities! 



> DB Shrugs 12x12, 12x12, 12x12



I bet you could increase the w8 to 30lbs on that. 



> Medicine ball twists (w/o the medicine ball.  I looked really wierd) 3 x 12



DORK!!  So do oblique raises on the HyperExt. bench!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 30, 2003)

The Hyper bench was taken! Thats ok. I was the only one in the gym today. 

I bet I could do 30 lb shrugs too. Next week.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 30, 2003)

oh about the tomatoes.. Does this mean I can cook with salsa?


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2003)

Low-Carb Salsa only!  Check it out www.drews.com
Most salsa's have added sugar.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 30, 2003)

I'll get sugar free salsa at Wild Oats. I was eyeballing it yesterday 
Yesterday I found Chipotle Ranch dressing there. I freaked out because it was 2 TBS = 15 g F, 0.5 g C, and no protein. We'll see today how it tastes. 
They have a bunch of sugar free dressing, too.
Food is going to be a lot more interesting.


----------



## Jodi (May 30, 2003)

I love that store.    Before wasting your money on stuff write down the ingredients of what you want to buy and post it here.  We can tell  you if its acceptable or not.  Not everthing thats s/f of l/c is acceptable.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 30, 2003)

5/30
5 Liters Water
1 Multi-Vitamin
1/2 cup coffee, splenda, h.cream

1:
7:30a
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
1/3 cup oats
1/2 TBS flax
36/24/11

2:
11:20a
5 oz can tuna
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 cups iceberg
37/5/13

3:
2:30p
4.5 oz chicken breast
3/4 TBS Chipotle ranch dressing (it was ok  )
2 cups iceberg
4/5 cup oats 
37/24/12

4:
6:00p
6 oz xlean gturkey
1 egg white
1.5 cups broccoli/green beans
3 slices jalapeno peppers
3/4 med grapefruit
34/14/12

5:
9:00p
4 oz sirloin
3 cups romaine
1/2 TBS Caeser Dressing
34/0/12

Totals:
P = 180
C = 70
F = 59
Cals = 1560


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

> 4.5 oz chicken breast


Is that weighed cooked or raw?  4 oz. Cooked Chicken is 35G



> 4 oz sirloin
> 1/2 TBS Caeser Dressing


Is the sirloin cooked raw or cooked?  What kind of Ceaser Dressing?



> 3/4 TBS Chipotle ranch dressing


Who makes it?

Enough questions?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 31, 2003)

I weigh everything cooked..
Going by fitday, I thought 4.5 oz chicken was 35 P.

As for the Caeser dressing, It was a Newmans Own one at Applebees. The steak was awful BTW 


The Chiopotle Ranch is made by Cindi's Kitchen and I got it at Wild Oats.. If Id be better off without it, let me know. It didnt knock my socks off.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (May 31, 2003)

5/31
3 Liters Water  (the night isnt over yet though)
1 Multi-Vitamin

Let me warn you -I SUCKED today 

Meal 1:
9:00a
1.25 Scoops Choc Whey
1 TBS peanut butter
1/3 cup oats
36/24/12

Meal 2:
2:00p 
1.5 Scoops Whey
3 frozen strawberries
3/4 TBS flax
33/6/12

Meal 3:
4:30p
5 oz can tuna
1 TBS Mayo
4/5 cup oats
40/22/14

Meal 4:
9:00p 
WTF? I went NUTS when my bf decided to grill steaks. 
About 8 oz sirloin
1 cup romaine
grilled peppers
69/0/15

Oh, and then I had 2 Michelob Ultra Lights. 

I am putting this down now because Im wayyyyyy to full and feel wayyyyyyy too crappy to eat anything else tonight. 

I think I broke my stomach. 

Totals:
P = 178
C = 51
F = 53
Cals = 1404


----------



## Jodi (May 31, 2003)

Don't skip a meal EAT it anyway.   Don't worry about it.  These things happen  ok?  Besides, you didn't do that bad.  But you still need to eat again.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 2, 2003)

6/1
4.5 L. Water 
1 multi-vitamin
.5 cup green tea

1:
12:00p
2 TBS Flax meal
1 Scoops Whey
4 egg whites
1 TBS Cream
5 strawberries
1 small grapefruit
37/24/11

2:
3:00p
4 oz. sirloin
1/2 TBS Chipotle Ranch
2 cups romaine
4 slices jalapenos
1/4 grapefruit
34/5/12

3:
6:00p
5.5 oz xlean gturkey
1/2 cup oats
2 cups spinach
33/25/13

4:
8:15p
1.3 Scoops Choco Whey
3/4 TBS Peanut Butter
1 TBS Cream
1/2 med grapefruit
34/16/13

5:
10:00p
5 oz can chicken
1 TBS Mayo
1 cup romaine
33/0/12

Totals:
P = 171
C = 70
F = 61
Cals = 1577


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Don't skip a meal EAT it anyway.   Don't worry about it.  These things happen  ok?  Besides, you didn't do that bad.  But you still need to eat again.



I understand I have to eat, but wouldnt it be better to not eat at 10:00pm if Im going to bed at 10:30?

How important is 5 meals a day if its a short one?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

No, I eat my last meal, brush my teeth and go to bed.  I'm in bed 5 mins. after my last meal.

Remember your about to go to sleep for 6-8 hours and you won't be getting up every 3-4 hours to eat so you need that food in your stomach at bedtime to keep your metabolism going.

Forget the things you've heard about not eating 2 hours before bed and eat before bed 

Its very important to get all your meals in so you don't slow your metabolism down.  Eat to keep it going even if you cheated.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh ok. This is new for me. Im not used to going to bed full. 

Also, Im really bloated today. 

My pants are tighter they were last week.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 2, 2003)

*6/2  

Chest / Bi's* 

5 min bike

Superset
BB Bench Guillotine Press 20x12, 20x15, 20x18
DB Fly 10x12, 10x12, 10x12

DB Incline Press 10x12, 10x12, 12x12

DB Lever Chest Press 20x12, 30x12, 35x12

Superset
DB Incline Curls 10x12, 12x12, 12x12
BB Preacher Curls 15x12, 20x12, 20x12

Straight Bar Cable Curls 20x12, 25x12, 25x12

Concentration curls 8x12, 8x12, 8x12 (I suck at these   )

25 minute jog-run 5.0 - 7.0 mph


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2003)

Are your w8's increasing yet?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 2, 2003)

Yes, overall, they are increasing.  
Except on Concentration curls. 8 lb DB's kicked my butt. I dont know why..


----------



## ZECH (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Julie!! You gonna plan to come to Vegas??


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 2, 2003)

6/2
6 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
1 C. Coffee, splenda, cream
1 C. Green Tea

1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
1/3 C. oats
6 frozen strawberries
.65 TBS flax
36/24/12

2:
5 oz can chicken
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 C. romaine / spinach
34/5/12

3:
4.75 oz. chicken breast
1/2 C. brown rice
1.5 TBS Newmanns Oil & Vinegar
1 C. broccoli
35/23/13

4:
6 oz. xlean gturkey
1 C. spinach
3/4 med grapefruit
31/14/12

5:
5 oz. steak tips (at restaurant)
2 C. spinach
43/0/10

Totals:
P = 179
C = 66
F = 59
Cals = 1563


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Hey Julie!! You gonna plan to come to Vegas??



Whats in Vegas?   I was just there, actually - in April.. I went flat broke.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

The Olympia and All of Us    Party!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

Have I been missing an important thread somewhere? 

Id love to come to Vegas and party with the IM-ers!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Ummmmm...................HELLO......................WHere you been!!! 

Check out Open Chat.  You will see 2-3 threads in there beginning with the title VEGAS!!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Have I been missing an important thread somewhere?
> 
> Id love to come to Vegas and party with the IM-ers!


Then get your HAPPY ass planning!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

Hey!!! October huh?? Are we sure Im invited?? :bounce:

My aunt is a VIP at the Mirage. Maybe I can throw an after hours  cocktail party in her suite. With mixed protein drinks.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Everyone is invited


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

*6/3 

Abs / Legs* 

3 minute bike ( I had no patience  )

TriSet
3 sets JackKnives x12
3 sets Reverse Crunch x12
3 sets Hip Raise x12

3 sets Oblique Hip extensions x12

Superset
Lunges 30x12, 30x12, 30x12
Safety Squats 55x12, 65x12, 70x12

Superset
Leg Extensions 45x12, 55x12, 65x12
Hams Leg Curls 40x12, 45x12, 45x12

20 minute jog/run thing Treadmill 5.0 - 7.0 mph   -boring..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Everyone is invited



Im going!

Plane tix are only $300 - $400 dollars!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Wait a month they usually are 200-300 out of Boston.  I'm flying out of Manchester


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll let you know if I go once the plane tix are bought. To be honest, Im not so sure I afford the actual Olympia tix..  

It would still be awesome to be there when everyone else is though.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

My bf's folks are taking us out to the Cheesecake Factory tonight.   

Im going to get a steak.

Can I have dessert?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

No


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

A triple decker brownie sundae?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Thats what you would get at the Cheesecake Factory?  You insane....................... 
I'd get one huge peice of the Peanut Butter/Turtle Cheesecake!  

Of course  you can't have either!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

A Snickers cheesecake would do.  but the brownie sundae is like a foot high  More for the money! 

Im going to walk in blindfolded then. And eat with it on.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

Whats a good way to get carbs in when you're out at a restaurant?

Is it ok to go without?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Your better off going without IMO!  You can't get slow burning carbs at a restaurant unfortunately.  Myself and other have been known to pack some brown rice or an apple and throw it in your purse.  

Then your all set!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

Ok Thats what I thunk  (yes I say thunk)

I dont have to make up for the carbs I missed either, right?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Bring and apple.  Thats easy!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

You're not going to believe this, but I think Im allergic to apples. My gums swell up.  It drives me insane.

I can bring a peach though, right? Or if they have unsweetened strawberries?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> I'll let you know if I go once the plane tix are bought. To be honest, Im not so sure I afford the actual Olympia tix..
> 
> It would still be awesome to be there when everyone else is though.



Hi Julie ... 

I'm not sure how much is too much, but tickets for the pre-judging contests are $50.  Your main focus is coming down and just enjoying Vegas with the rest of us.  Putting faces to nicknames is always fun to do ... plus you'll get to hang with Jodi!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi NT 

$50 bucks is all? :bounce: My cousin used to compete in something or another and it cost me $500 bucks for VIP tix, so I just assumed a regular ticket would be just as much.

Thanks for informing me, this is good news!  More incentive to take a vacation!

Let me buy plane tickets and then I'll say Im going. (cuz once I say Im going, I better be on my way   )


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Im trying to experiment with Sweet Potato french fries.
> 
> Some guy told me to coat sticks of sweet potatoes in egg whites and bake in the oven at 400 for 45 minutes.
> ...



I didn't look for a long time, but I didn't see your results for this. Did you post them and I missed them? How did they turn out?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> You're not going to believe this, but I think Im allergic to apples. My gums swell up.  It drives me insane.
> 
> I can bring a peach though, right? Or if they have unsweetened strawberries?



Yes that fine!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Hi NT
> 
> $50 bucks is all? :bounce: My cousin used to compete in something or another and it cost me $500 bucks for VIP tix, so I just assumed a regular ticket would be just as much.
> ...



I believe they are selling VIP passes for $600 ... but that is for everything.  As much as I love going to the gym and want to see the pros, watching for hours on end all weekend while in Vegas just doesn't work for me.  So we plan on maybe seeing a couple of prejugding shows.  The rest of the time will be enjoying Vegas while on the Jodi thrill seeking tour.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I didn't look for a long time, but I didn't see your results for this. Did you post them and I missed them? How did they turn out?



Eh.. They were all right.  I think we put too much egg white on it. It didnt end up as crispy as we hoped. We need to give it another shot. Maybe the next time around will work.

I'll tell you what though, I tasted my bf's choco pudding that Jodi suggested to make, and Oh Maaan, it was good! I didnt make mine because I didnt feel like counting it out, but he just threw it together. 

egg whites (raw)
choco whey
splenda
heavy cream

good stuff! Oh yea, Jodi - thanks! 

AND W8's strawberry cream filled crepe/pancake things. Good God. YUM.

Im trying to invent protein cookies. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I believe they are selling VIP passes for $600 ... but that is for everything.  As much as I love going to the gym and want to see the pros, watching for hours on end all weekend while in Vegas just doesn't work for me.  So we plan on maybe seeing a couple of prejugding shows.  The rest of the time will be enjoying Vegas while on the Jodi thrill seeking tour.



Can we go on the New York, NY roller coaster and bungie jump off the Stratosphere?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

You can bungee jump off the Stratosphere?  If so, you can bet Jodi, NikeGurl and I will be in.  And I believe we're doing the coaster ... are ya with us?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

Do you have the link or recipe for strawberry cream filled crepes?  Those sound really good.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

I'll check with the bf/husband/other half, but I can almost guarantee we're there!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Do you have the link or recipe for strawberry cream filled crepes?  Those sound really good.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17580

(I think thats how ya do it .. Otherwise its under healthy recipes and W8's OMG! You have to try this recipe). 

BTW: I used 2 TBS Flax Meal and Vanilla Whey. Not the oat flour.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 3, 2003)

excellent ... thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Can we go on the New York, NY roller coaster and bungie jump off the Stratosphere?



Since when can you bungee jump off the stratosphere?  I've done the rollercoaster and the Big Shot but I never saw bungee jumping.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Since when can you bungee jump off the stratosphere?  I've done the rollercoaster and the Big Shot but I never saw bungee jumping.




I actually dont think there is. I was asking if WE could.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> excellent ... thanks!




Oh, and if you're allowed lots of fat, make whip cream 

I wish I was.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 4, 2003)

Hey Julie 

I just read through your whole journal! I really enjoyed it, you are so funny  

Doing great ,
Jen


----------



## mcfit (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi Julie, 

Really interesting journal. You are well on your way!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Julie
> 
> I just read through your whole journal! I really enjoyed it, you are so funny
> ...



Thanks Jen 

Funny aye?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

6/3
5 L. Water
1.5 C. coffee, splenda, cream
1 C. green tea

1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
.65 TBS flax
1/3 C. Oats

2:
5 oz. chicken salad (w/onions and celery)
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
1.5 C. spinach

3:
5 oz. chicken salad
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
1.2 C. Spinach
1 med. grapefruit

4:
4.5 oz chicken breast (fitday has P = 33g) 
1 TBS Mayo
1/3 cup oats 

5:
4 oz. filet mignon
a buttload of spinach
- a nibble of cheescake. I hardly tasted it 

Totals:
P = 174
C = 68
F = 59
Cals = 1553


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mcfit *_
> Hi Julie,
> 
> Really interesting journal. You are well on your way!




Thanks!  

I've had AWESOME coaching


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

*6/4  

Back / Tri's* 

W/O at the Gold's in Chelmsford - Jodi, ever been? So colorful.  Its like a big rainbow in there. 

5 min bike

Superset
Lever Seated High Row 30x12, 35x12, 40x12
Lever Seated Row 30x12, 35x12, 40x12

Superset
Lat Pulls 30x12, 35x12, 40x12
Rear Peck Dec Fly 30x12, 35x12, 40x12

Standing Good Mornings 30x12, 30x12, 30x15 (couldnt find the 40 lb-er) 

Superset
Skullcrushers 20x12, 20x12, 20x12
Cable Bent Over Tri Extensions 25x12, 25x12, 30x12

Superset
Cable Pushdowns 25x12, 25x12, 30x12
3 sets Bench Dips x12

20 minute bike


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

> W/O at the Gold's in Chelmsford - Jodi, ever been? So colorful.  Its like a big rainbow in there.



No I haven't.  Thats like really close by to where I work though.  Maybe I'll go try it out.  I've been to Tewksbury, Methuen, Derry, Manchester, Merrimack and Nashua.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

Where can I find Coconut Oil? 

Bread & Circus and Wild Oats are ALWAYS sold out. I didnt realize it was such a hot commodity


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Which Wild Oats do you go to cuz the one here in N. Reading has it all the time.  Thats where I get mine.    Or the A Market in Manchester but thats too far away for you.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

I tried the one in N. Reading / Andover  

I have no such luck. 

I'll try again today.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

I was just there yesterday and they had it.   I buy the Spectrum brand in the clear glass jar


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

Cool, Thanks. Thats on top of my to-do list.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You can't get slow burning carbs at a restaurant unfortunately.


There is a steak house here (two in fact!) that serve the best baked sweet potato's you can find! They are great with a steak!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 4, 2003)

Lucky!!  The only thing I've ever been able to find was Sweet Potato Fries.  Ohhh, how I love those except well, there fried.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> There is a steak house here (two in fact!) that serve the best baked sweet potato's you can find! They are great with a steak!!!



Im officially stupid.   How could I forget baked sweet potatoes?

Can you believe Ive been boiling them and mashing/cubing them the whole time?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 4, 2003)

My order of numbers was AAALLL screwed up today. 

6/4
4 L. Water 
1 multi-vitamin
1 C. coffee, splenda, cream

1:
9:00a
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
1/2 TBS flax
1/3 C. Oats
36/24/10

2:
1:00p
5 oz can chicken
1 TBS Mayo
2 C. spinach
1/10 sprinkle oats
34/5/12

3:
4:00p
4.5 oz chicken breast
1 TBS Mayo
1.5 C. Spinach
--forgot to eat my 1/2 C. Oats 
30/0/12

4:
7:00p
5 oz. steak at restaurant (again)
2 C. Spinach
3 shrimp 
1 med grapefruit (in the car)
42/14/11

5:
9:00p
5 oz. can chicken 
1 TBS Mayo
2 C. Spinach
1/2 C. Oats (that I forgot earlier  )
38/25/14

Totals:
P = 182
C = 69
F = 59
Cals = 1594


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

> 1/2 C. Oats (that I forgot earlier  )


You would have been better off skipping the oat.  Don't try and make up for them in your last meal of the day.   If you wanted to add it to an earlier meal fine but I wouldn't have had it in the last meal.  Only time I do that is when I'm carbing up


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

I thought so. I felt GROSS after eating all those carbs so late.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

*6/5  

Pilates*


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

*Body Fat as of 6/5* 

The guy at the gym did this really fast, but even if its a couple digits off, its still depressing. 

I also wonder what my body fat was before I got to IM. 

Age - 24
Height - 63"
Weight - 145 
BMI - 25.7

Body Comp (3 Site skinfolds) - 24.7% fat
(Sum of skinfolds = 67)

Lean Body mass is supposed to be 110.
I have *35* pounds of fat. Thats a crapload of fat stuck on me .. help me get it off me. 

So how fast does all this muscle that I have burn the fat?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

Every pound of muscle burn up to 50 extra cals per day.  Build more muscle, burn more fat 

Did he happen to give you the actual skinfold numbers? And how fast are we talking?  Did he measure eat site twice their suppose to?  I would like to see the numbers.  Those are what  you should use to monitor, not the overall number.  Most don't know how to figure the % right anyway.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

He didnt give me the actual skinfold numbers. He plugged then into the computer program he had. He also didnt measure twice. Just once. And when he measured my thigh, he did it OVER my pants.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

Did you pay for this???


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

No.. I  would have been really pissed off if I had.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

I would ask for a redo first of all.  Secondly, get the numbers, third, wear shorts and a sports bra and that way they don't have clothing to work around to get the pinch.  Also, make sure you tell them to meausre each site 2-3 times.  If you have to pay for it then pay for it.  Wiithout the numbers we have no idea where your losing fat and where your not.  Make sense??


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes it makes perfect sense.  - Im going to try a diiferent gym though. The one I go to every day doesnt seem to have the most knowledgable staff. 

BTW, is it right to only measure the thigh, waist side and back of the arm? Just those three spots? 

I thought they measured more spots than that..


----------



## ZECH (Jun 5, 2003)

There are several different methods! But the more sites you measure, I think the better overall estimate you will have.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

I think so too.. 

Im still depressed though.

I need a coffee. 

with rum.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

No you don't.  Seriously go get a real BF% test done.  Its alot easier to monitor progress than a single number of 24%.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

Im not a member of Gold's but I've been going on day passes (I have a million). 

Wonder if they'll do a BF% test with one of those? 

Cant I have my doc do one when I go in for a physical?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

No, doctors don't do caliper testing.  Gold's will do it for $5.00 - $10.00 if I remember correctly.  Thats where I have mine done and if you ask they will do a 7 site.  Initially they try to get away with just the 3 site but you tell them you want the 7 site and they will do it.  Also, tell them you want each individual skinfold number not just the total BF% ok?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

Gotcha, Thanks!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 5, 2003)

How's flax in choco whey taste?

Am I better off with h. cream?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

I do it everyday.  The protein I have right now is Chocolate.  

This one is my fav to do:

Choc Whey
1 tsp. Instant Decaf 
Flax

Mocha!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

What is up with fitday?  I'll post my meals later.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

*6/6  

Abs / Shoulders* 

5 min bike.

Still too sore for abs and obliques... 

3 sets Jacknives x12
3 sets Swiss Ball crunch x20

Arnold Press 10x10, 10x10, 10x10
DB External Rotations 8x10, 8x10, 8x10  

Superset
Front Raise 10x12, 10x12, 12x12
Shoulder Press 10x12, 10x12, 12x12

Superset
Upright Row 20x12, 20x12, 20x12
Lateral Raise 8x12, 8x12, 8x12

20 min Treadmill 6.5 mph


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

> DB External Rotations 8x10, 8x10, 8x10


OMG thats way too much weight.  You should not go higher than 5lbs for External Rotations.  I would suggest you start at 3lbs and then in a few weeks do 5lbs but don't EVER go any higher than that.  

Rotators do not require much weight!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

I was gonna SAY! I almost dropped dead. good thing I was on the floor.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

Ok. Fitday is down and I was going to wait until I posted my meals to come clean.

The guilt is unbearable. 

I had half a ROLL yesterday.  BUTTERED.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

Julie, you slacking this week!

NOW GET WITH THE PROGRAM AND NO MORE CHEATS!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

I dont know whats wrong with me this week.

Why am I completely obsessed with FOOOOD?!?!  Its driving me INSANE. 

Im normally much more normal than this.  Are these the hunger pangs you're talking about??? THEY SUCK!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

..So.. what happens to "cheats" when you eat them? 

Do they flush out of your system since the body isnt used to them? 

.. Or do they just linger and hinder fat loss?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> ..So.. what happens to "cheats" when you eat them?
> 
> Do they flush out of your system since the body isnt used to them?
> ...



and the answer is .................... they just linger and hinder fat loss!  

Cheats are rewards for cutting out the junk ... the less cheats you have, the better your muscle building/weight loss will be.  After you've done the living clean for a while, the urges to eat cheats subsides (for me anyways ...)


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

This is terrible news. Cant I reverse the process somehow and get it out?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 6, 2003)

Your only reprise is to pray to the fitness gods and hope they aren't forever mad at you.  Oh boy ... wait till Jodi reads this, you're in big trouble missy.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)




----------



## mcfit (Jun 6, 2003)

Hey Julie - Hope you aren't sweating too much over the cheat. Now you not only have to listen to your own conscious but also everyone giving you the no-no fingers at IM. Isn't it great? 

Have a good day girl and enjoy this beautiful weather we are having (we are neighbors ya know 

BTW Jodi - I go to Gold's and they don't use calipers  They use this stupid BIO Impedance machine (ultrasound I guess) that takes a reading from your foot and your hand and registers on a machine. You also have to be laying down when they do this. It was WAY inaccurate. Calipers are the best but jeez it's hard finding a place that uses that method. If you find a place please PM me. Thanks


----------



## Victoria (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and the answer is .................... they just linger and hinder fat loss!
> 
> Cheats are rewards for cutting out the junk ... the less cheats you have, the better your muscle building/weight loss will be.  After you've done the living clean for a while, the urges to eat cheats subsides (for me anyways ...)



Why would bread just linger? If the body isnt used to it, cant you eat more fiber and drink more water and wash it out?

Sorry to barge in on your journal, Julie, but your right, this isnt good news


----------



## ZECH (Jun 6, 2003)

Instead of burning fat, the body will revert back to burning the carbs in the bread. If you don't burn all those carbs, it stores the rest as fat on top of what you already have.


----------



## Victoria (Jun 6, 2003)

And what exactly burns all those carbs FOR SURE?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mcfit *_
> Hey Julie - Hope you aren't sweating too much over the cheat. Now you not only have to listen to your own conscious but also everyone giving you the no-no fingers at IM. Isn't it great?
> 
> Have a good day girl and enjoy this beautiful weather we are having (we are neighbors ya know
> ...



It depends on which Gold's you go to.  I don't know where your located but I've gone to 4 different Gold's gyms around my area and 3 out of the 4 do caliper skinfolds. 

NT - Julie and I already had our discussion.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Julie!!
I kept scrolling and scrolling and reading and reading to see what your new % was, but then after Jodi told you to go back and get a 7 point test it looks like this is still unknown.  I was going to check with Gold's about getting that test then read McFit's message above about it not being available there.  You and I seemed to have started with the same 26% of mostly unwanted fat. Looks like you've been following the eating guidelines religiously, that's great! I'm going to start posting (and hopefully following guidelines) religiously Monday.

How are you cooking your chicken? I mean like with what spices etc.  I get bored with my chicken meals...

And how are you cooking your xtra lean gr. beef?
Just curious and looking for ideas for next week...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> NT - Julie and I already had our discussion.



 sorry coach.. I'll do perfectly this coming week. 

Can I just mention also, BTW - I dont know if it was mental or what.. but that half a roll just didnt do it for me. My stomach was wondering what the hell I just fed it. 

It will be a while before I want bread again.

Maybe this was a good thing.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by queenbee *_
> Hi Julie!!
> I kept scrolling and scrolling and reading and reading to see what your new % was, but then after Jodi told you to go back and get a 7 point test it looks like this is still unknown.  I was going to check with Gold's about getting that test then read McFit's message above about it not being available there.  You and I seemed to have started with the same 26% of mostly unwanted fat. Looks like you've been following the eating guidelines religiously, that's great! I'm going to start posting (and hopefully following guidelines) religiously Monday.
> 
> ...



Hey there QB! 

I dont go to Gold's very often, I go to an uppity shmuppity gym in Harvard Square near where I work..

So I have to get my BF% done at Gold's next week. Hopefully Tuesday. I'll post how it goes.

The gym I go to every day said they would do it again with a 7-site, using calipers, but I dont know if they know what they're doing. 

As for chicken, I cook a buttload for both myself and my bf. I learned never to cook in oils, except for Coconut (which I still havent found yet, Jodi  ) - so here is what I do:

I take chicken breasts (like 25 - Im not kidding), cube it, season it with dry pesto seasoning (in the spice rack) and pepper - i stay away from any spices with salt (salt bloats me) - set aside.

Then instead of oils or butter, I sautee peppers, onions, garlic and ALOT of mushrooms first. The juices from the mushrooms work in place of oil.

Then I throw the chicken in (its a really big pan  ), put bay leaves, paprika, water and lemon juice in it with whatever salt free spices I can find, and leave it there for 35 minutes.

Its different, and not so bland.. but plain enough where you can still put dressing over it later and change the taste.

I'll get back to you on the g. turkey. I want to start cooking that in salsa.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 6, 2003)

Thanks for the info!

~~QB


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 6, 2003)

6/5
4.5 L. water
3 cups coffee  splenda, cream
1 Multi-Vit

1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
.65 TBS flax
1.3 C. Oats

2:
5 oz. chicken salad
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
1.5 C. Spinach

3:
2 oz. leftover steak
2 oz. chicken breast
1 TBS Mayo
1/2 C. brown rice
2 C. spinach

4:
5 oz. chicken salad
2 C. spinach
1 TBS Mayo
3/4 med grapefruit

5:
1.5 Scoops Choc Whey
2 TBS H. Cream

Totals:
P = 170
C = 71
F = 61
Cals = 1543 

-- And the half roll.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

> I take chicken breasts (like 25 - Im not kidding), cube it, season it with dry pesto seasoning (in the spice rack) and pepper - i stay away from any spices with salt (salt bloats me) - set aside.
> 
> Then instead of oils or butter, I sautee peppers, onions, garlic and ALOT of mushrooms first. The juices from the mushrooms work in place of oil


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 7, 2003)

6/6
5.5 L. Water
1 C. Coffee Splenda, H. Cream
1 Multi-Vit

1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
.65 TBS flax
1/3 C. Oats

2:
3 oz. chicken breast
2 whole eggs
1 C. broccoli

3:
2 oz. leftover steak 
2 oz. chicken breast
1/2 TBS Mayo
1 C. broccoli
1/2 C. Oats

4:
6 oz. xlean g.turkey (peppers, onions)
1 egg white
2.5 C. spinach
1 small grapefruit

5:
1.25 Scoops Choc Whey
1/3 TBS N.Peanut Butter
1 egg white
1.5 TBS H. Cream

Totals:
P = 171
C = 70
F = 61
Cals = 1567

... Is it ok to eat steak every day like I've been?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 7, 2003)

6/7
5 L. Water (was peeing every 1/2 hour - very annoying in the car ride  )
1 Multi-Vit
1 C. Coffee
1 C. green tea

1:
1 scoop whey
1/2 TBS N. Peanut butter
1 TBS flax meal
3 egg whites
1 TBS h. cream

2:
5 oz can chicken 
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
1 C. broccoli

3:
4 oz steak (at restaurant)
3 C. asparagus

4:
4 oz steak (at restaurant)
5 med. shrimp
1 C. broccoli

5:
6 oz. xlean g. turkey
1 C. broccoli

Totals:
P = 180
C = 35  (out with the bf's folks all day. I did my best)
F = 57
Cals = 1390


----------



## Jodi (Jun 7, 2003)

If I could afford steak everyday, I would 

You did fine, just make sure your cals are back to normal tomorrow.  I had an issue today and missed a meal.  My cals are too low for the day.  These things happen


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 8, 2003)

6/8
4 L. Water 
1 C. Diet Pepsi 
1 Multi-Vit

--still out with the bf's folks..  - cals will be back to normal tomorrow. They're leaving tomorrow a.m. - NO more shmancy restaurants..  

1:
1 Scoop Whey
4 egg whites
2 TBS flax meal
1 TBS h. cream
1/3 C. Oats
5 frozen strawberries

2:
5 oz chicken breast
1.25 TBS Newmans Ceasar
3 C. Romaine

3:
5 oz chicken breast
1 TBS Mayo
(was a grilled chicken sandwich and took off the bread)

4:
6 oz xlean gturkey
1 C. green beans
1/3 C. Oats

5:
4.5 sirloin
2 C. peppers/mushrooms/zucchini

Totals:
P = 173
C = 40
C = 58
Cals = 1462


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 9, 2003)

*6/9  

Chest /Bi's* 

--Too sleepy for cardio today, so I did "power-supersets" instead. 

5 min bike

Superset
DB Incline curls 12x12, 12x12, 12x12
BB Preacher curls 20x12, 20x12, 20x12

Superset
DB Decline Bench Press 12x12, 12x12, 12x12
Cable Flys 20x12, 20x12, 20x12

Superset
Straight bar cable curls 25x12, 25x12, 30x12
Concentration curls 8x12, 8x12, 8x12 

Superset
Lever Seated Chest Press 35x12, 40x12, 40x12
DB Incline Chest Press 12x12, 12x12, 12x12

DB Hammer Curls 10x12, 10x12, 12x12


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Julie - If you can do 12 reps on on every set that means increase.  Everything you did was 12 reps, so you should have gone up in weight.  Don't stay at the same weight even if you only get 8-10 reps.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 9, 2003)

gotcha.

Im gonna be strrrooonnng!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh yea, if anyone is reading this and wonders what I was making in the first meal on 6/7, it was W8's crepe/pancake things with Choco whey and nat. peanut butter instead. 

I thought it would taste like choco cake.

It didnt


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 9, 2003)

I have another question  - sorry..

If its any normal day and Ive eaten my five meals and met my numbers and am fine for the day, but am up until 2 a.m and hungry - do I eat afull sixth? Hell, if I pull an all-nighter, do I eat again and again?  

I would think thats too many calories.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

You should not be pulling all nighters!   Seriously, its not good for you, get sleep, even if its a couple of hours.

If your up late, have a scoop of protein and some flax.  Nothing major.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 9, 2003)

Can I make TOFU croutons???????????????


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 9, 2003)

BTW: can you guys tell what my avi is?


----------



## queenbee (Jun 9, 2003)

Two people flying a kite?

Two people burning tofu croutons?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 9, 2003)

two women lacrosse players...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

6/9
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
1 C. Large Coffee, Splenda, H.cream

1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
.65 TBS flax
6 frozen strawberries
1/3 C. Oats

2:
5 oz. can tuna 
1 TBS Mayo
2 C. romaine
1/10 sprinkle oats

3:
6 oz. xlean gturkey
2 C. romaine
1/2 C. Oats

4:
4.75 oz chicken breast
1 C. green beans
3.4 TBS flax 
1 small grapefruit

5:
4 oz. steak
5 grilled asparagus spears
2 C. romaine
1/2 TBS Newmans Caesar

Totals:
P = 179
C = 74
F = 62
Cals = 1622 -- High today..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

I officially went down a clothes size to 4.. Not in all stores of course, but every time I shop at Banana Republic I always got a six, sometimes even an 8 

I went nuts yesterday because everything in size 4 fit me. With lots of leftover room, too


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

Wheres the fat in meal 3?  

  Good for you!  

I'm soo proud of you!!!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

Oh Jodiiii, dont cryyyyyyy  

Im proud too!  

I love the plan Im on, though I must say Im hungry ALLLL the TIME. Even RIGHT after I eat a meal.

Drives me nutz 

The fat is in the turkey, remember? 8 grams of fat per 4 oz. plus the oats..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

Thats right.

See I use the 1% Lean so there is only 1 G fat per 5 oz.  

I've heard good things about Avant Anorect In.  Its a supplement that suppose to temporarily relieve hunger.  I have not tried it but like I've said, I've heard it really works.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

Hunger is a good thing though right? Isnt it a sign that my metabolism is kicking?

My stomach is always grumbling.  

Whats more effective to tie me over?

Five meals or six meals?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

How long have you been on this plan?

Yes hunger usually means its working, but you already know its working.  So if you wanted to you could try the Anorect In to help relieve the hunger.  I hear its great


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

i think since May 8th, but not really until Mothers Day weekend was when I really got it together. 

I love this plan though.. I dont need to change it. Just wondering. 

Im just always thinking about food especially since we got a new grill. 

Speaking of grills - Anyone know secrets for grilling flounder filets?????


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

In 2 more weeks we need to change it.  Sorry, but you don't want your metabolism to acclimate.  We have to keep it guessing so 2 more weeks and we change it.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

Im getting my BF done today. The trainer said she does 4 site..
I could always request for her to do 7, right? Especially since she's charging $15..

Any particular numbers I should request?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

If your paying for it get the 7 site.  Just tell her you can get a 4 site done elsewhere for free.  You want the 7 site.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)




----------



## JB_427 (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Can I make TOFU croutons???????????????



What in Gods name are TOFU CROUTONS?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

I had them a couple months ago at a Vegan restaurant. Those things were SO good, its almost hard to tell the difference except for the semi-chewy texture. 

I was thinking a cup of firm tofu and sautee them cubed in a little seasoned coconut oil.. Myabe it doesnt even need the oil!


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 10, 2003)

Tofu isnt on the list, is it?

So you can eat all soy then? Soy Flour? Soy bread?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

No! 

Julie knows the rules but she seems to be forgetting


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 10, 2003)

I thought you said I could have tofu once in a great while. 

Didnt you make little barf signs all over it?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

ONCE in a great while! 

And yes I'm sure I did


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

5 L. water
1 Multi-Vit
1 C. Coffee, Splenda, H. Cream
1 C. green tea

1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
.65 TBS flax
1/3 C. oats

2:
5 oz. tuna salad
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 C. Romaine

3:
6 oz. xlean g.turkey
2 C. Romaine
1/2 C. Oats

4:
4.75 oz. grilled chicken breast
1.25 TBS Newmans Caesar
1 small grapefruit

5:
1/2 T-Bone
1/2 TBS Newman's Caesar
1 C. Peppers
1 C. Romaine

Totals: 
P = 169
C = 71
F = 61
Cals = 1565


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

> 4.75 oz. grilled chicken breast
> 1.25 TBS Newmans Caesar
> 1 small grapefruit



Thats 40 something grams of P.  Use these values below for your chicken.

Nutrition Facts  

Amount Per 4 oz, boneless, cooked, skinless  
Calories 183.26
Calories from Fat 35.69  

% Daily Value *  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Fat 3.97g  6%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Saturated Fat 1.12g  6%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Polyunsaturated Fat 0.855g     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Monounsaturated Fat 1.38g     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cholesterol 94.41mg  31%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sodium 443.79mg  18%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Potassium 284.41mg  8%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Total Carbohydrate 0g  0%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    Dietary Fiber 0g  0%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Protein 34.45g  69%  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Alcohol 0g


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

*5/10  

Legs / Abs* 

5 min bike

Superset
Safety Squats 70x12, 75x10, 80x10
Sled 45 Leg Press 50x12, 55x10, 60x10

Superset
Rear Lunges 30x12, 40x10, 40x10
Lever kneeling leg curls 20x12, 25x12, 30x10

Triset
Lever kneeling hip extensions 40x12, 45x10, 50x10
Hip adducts 40x12, 40x12, 40x12
Hip abducts 40x12, 40x12, 40x12

Superset
3 sets Vertical hip raise x12
3 sets Incline twisted situps x12, x10, x8 

Superset
3 sets lever side bends x12
3 sets Jacknives x12

NO CARDIO.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thats 40 something grams of P



Then I might be putting in the wrong type of chicken on fitday. what kind should I put in? Right now I put in "Chicken, breast, with or without bone, NS as to cooking method, skin not eaten" and 4.75 oz has 32g protein and 1g fat.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Look at my post again, up above.  I edited it with the one that I use.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

Ok thanks. I needed that, there were so many choices for chicken


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

*5/11 

Tri's / Back* 

5 min bike

Superset
Skullcrushers 20x12, 20x12, 30x10
Cable overhead Tri extensions 20x12, 30x10, 35x10

Superset
DB Kickbacks 12x12, 15x10, 15x10
cable Pushdowns 25x12, 30x10, 30x10

Superset
Cable seated row 50x12, 50x12, 52.5x10
Cable close grip pulldowns 50x12, 50x12, 52.5x10

Superset
Good mornings 40x12, 40x10, 40x10
BB Bent over Row 40x12, 40x10, 40x10

20 minute HIIT Treadmill 5.0 - 7.5 mph

-- I dont know why good mornings target the hams. If you pinch the shoulder blades together it reaaaally hits the mid to lower back..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Good mornings do both.  If I'm trying to target my back then I do seated Good Mornings.  If I'm trying to target my hams then I do them standing


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If your paying for it get the 7 site.  Just tell her you can get a 4 site done elsewhere for free.  You want the 7 site.



So last night at the gym, they decided to reschedule me for the 7 site because they werent familiar with that procedure. They only did a 4 site. (I told her already before I went  ) So its rescheduled for next Tues at 7:30p. 

What is going on?   Maybe the higher powers are telling me to not have a body fat test.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Bring THIS with you.  DP posted this before and explained how sometimes we have to teach our trainers how to do skinfolds.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey Jodi - 
If you're not busy, can you look at this menu and let me know if I can eat anything on it? I got invited to lunch today and Im like... ummm... yea.... we'll see. 

http://cambridge.zami.com/business?BUSID=4257


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Here THIS  is better.  It just took me a few minutes to find this.

I'll check out your menu


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

BF02  Beef Bulgoki.......................................................14.25
        Savory pieces of marinated beef, tender and juicy

And get some steamed veggies with it.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

What if they marinated it in sugar?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Tell them not too!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

They dont speak english there!!  ok Im not going. - Im too paranoid. and I have chicken salad with me anyways.. 
I'm sticking to the steakhouses.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Good, much better choice anyway!  Now, do you know anywhere around here that serves Buffalo?  I've been racking my brain and I really want to try some buffalo meat.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

Doesnt Bugaboo Creek serve Buffalo?  I thought they did. Or maybe it was bison.

I'll find out. I know a restaurant critic. He'll know. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> I'll find out. I know a restaurant critic. He'll know. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

Yea, so Im a genius.  Buffalo IS bison. - He laughed long and hard at me.  

I cant remember where I had that buffalo burger. It wasnt Bugaboo creek, but something similar.

Somewhere he told me is in Watertown (a ways, I know..) there's a gourmet restaurant called "Lo Fat Know Fat High Protein Grille & Café" On Arsenal Street. According to him, its to die for.

Here's the menu. Maybe I can go here this weekend. 
http://www.corpcatering.com/menus/lowfat_menu.html

And here's a review he gave me:
Lo Fat Know Fat High Protein Grille & Café
Watertown & Shrewsbury 


"... A restaurant concept that blends the convenience of fast-food delivery with healthy dining and a nutritional supplement story into one space. All items are baked, broiled or steamed, and the restaurant's menu provides nutritional information to allow consumers to make smart choices about what they are eating. Now with three locations, Lo Fat claims to lead the fast-service food industry in annual sales per restaurant... "

 :bounce:


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Yea, so Im a genius.  Buffalo IS bison. - He laughed long and hard at me.
> 
> I cant remember where I had that buffalo burger. It wasnt Bugaboo creek, but something similar.
> ...



I used to live in Gloucester - I've been here. IT IS AMAZING. Also, you can buy cuts of steaks or meats at the Bison farms. Those are in Rutland, MA and Worcester. A bunch in NH and VT as well.

My father used to pick up buffalo steaks there.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

I live in NH!! Where can I get Buffalo!

Julie and I think I may have to go there this weekend!


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 11, 2003)

Julie,

MA:

Alta Vista Farm
80 Hillside Rd
Rutland, MA 01543
USA
(508) 886-4365
Retail
Mail Order

Locations in Worcester as well.

Jodi, 

NH:

A Yankee Farmer's Market
360 Route 103 East
Warner, NH 03278
USA
(603) 456-2833
kfarmer@conknet.com
www.yankeefarmersmarket.com
Wholesale
Retail
Mail Order


StoneField Bison Ranch
490 Pumpkin Hill Rd
Warner, NH 03278
USA
(603) 456-3743
jlp@aimscentral.com
Retail


The Healthy Buffalo
258 Dover (Rt 4)
Chichester, NH 03234
USA
(603) 798-3330
info@healthybuffalo.com
www.healthybuffalo.com
Wholesale
Retail
Mail Order

And to both of you: The Bison burger at the Low Fat Know Fat place is TO DIE FOR. The have brown rice too.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Thanks!!


----------



## queenbee (Jun 11, 2003)

That place sounds awesome!
I be so jealous!!!!

I wanna go!!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

WAIT.


BROWN RICE? This place right down the freakin street from where I work has BROWN RICE and I never knew about it! 



Im going. Im going. Im going. 

Jodi- I'll beat you there.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

I bet you will!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by queenbee *_
> That place sounds awesome!
> I be so jealous!!!!
> 
> I wanna go!!!!




Im sure Texas has restaurants like that. They could be right down the street and you wouldnt even know about it. Obviously, Im so blind.  

Or you could come to Chowda town and try it out. Texas isnt so far..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

Looky: 

http://www.bostonphoenix.com/boston/food_drink/cheap/documents/02506789.htm


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

JB - When are you going to start a journal??  : 

I want to see what your eating.


----------



## queenbee (Jun 11, 2003)

Yeah JB, me too! I might learn something!

Julie if you go to that restaurant let me know what it was like!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

Bison Patty (98% Fat Free) Single $6.99 / Double $8.75
No Bun. Served with mixed veggies and choice of white rice, brown rice, or roasted potato.

This is what I'm gonna get w/ Brown Rice of course!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

That sounds SooooOooo good!

**DRoOoOoOoOoOoL**


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 11, 2003)

Never had the buffalo burger, but the steak and turkey tips are so good.  And all of the salads and wraps. Obviously, not wraps anymore, but it would be a semi-healthy cheat restuarant if you dont want to overload the junk IMO. The desserts are all healthy as well and everything can be altered.

Your food guy knows his stuff, Julie.


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by queenbee *_
> Yeah JB, me too! I might learn something!
> 
> Julie if you go to that restaurant let me know what it was like!



A journal? Ive always thought of myself as a lurker rather than a poster I think..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

Are pickles considered cucumbers?

And what do artichokes have the cant put them on the shopping list?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 11, 2003)

You can have pickles just watch your sodium.

I'm not sure, I've never had an artichoke.   I'll look this one up and get back to you.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 11, 2003)

New invention: Prep time = 15 minutes

Chicken Salad.

Canned chicken breast  (yes canned - like tuna)
chopped celery
chopped onions
garlic powder
mustard
lots of black pepper

Mix it all together and add your serving of Mayo to add your fat.
Serve over baby spinach or romaine.

YUM.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 12, 2003)

6/11
5 L. Water
1/2 C. Coffee, Black 
1 C. Diet Coke 
1 Multi-Vit

1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
.65 TBS flax
1/3 C. Oats

2:
5 oz. chicken salad
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
1 C. Romaine

3:
6 oz. xlean g.turkey
1 egg white
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 C. spinach
1 med. grapefruit

4:
5 oz. chicken salad
1 TBS Mayo
2 C. Spinach
1 large peach 

5:
4.5 oz. ny strip steak
3/4 TBS Newmans Caesar
3 C. Romaine
a sprinkle of jalapenos

Totals: 
P = 174
C = 67
F = 65
Cals = 1580


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 12, 2003)

*5/12* 

No Pilates today. 

Maybe I'll take a complete off day and make Sunday a cardio day. Maybe if its hot out I can run a couple miles, and then go SWIMMING


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 12, 2003)

I went to the Low Fat Know Fat place and it was YUMMY! 
I had part of the sirloin tips over a bunch of broccoli and green beans. I even asked them to sprinkle brown rice on it since its my 5 g Carb meal.

My facts:
P = 31g or less (only had some)
C = 5 active
F= 12g or so

For your bison burger Jodi, heres the nutritional facts:

single:
P = 26g
C = 5 active
F = 2g
Cals = 154

double:
P = 50g
C = 5 active
F = 4g
Cals = 268

 Its also connected to flex appeal (a supplement store) it was really cool.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 13, 2003)

6/12
5 L. Water
1 C. Coffee, Splenda, H. Cream
1 C. Diet Coke 
1 Multi-Vit

1:
1.5 scoops Whey
.65 TBS Flax
1/3 C. Oats
6 frozen strawberries

2:
4 oz. sirloin tips
1/10 sprinkle brown rice
1.5 C. broccoli/green beans

3:
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 C. Romaine
1 med. grapefruit

4:
4.25 oz chicken breast
2 C Spinach
1 TBS newmans Caesar
1 large peach

5:
4 oz steak 
3/4 TBS Newmans Caesar
3 C. Romaine

Totals:
P = 170
C = 64
F = 63
Cals = 1541


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 13, 2003)

*6/13  

Shoulders* 

(No Abs - still very sore).

5 min bike

Superset
DB External rotations 4x10, 4x10, 4x10
DB Upright rotations 4x10, 4x10, 4x10

Superset
DB Shoulder Press 12x10, 12x10,12x10
DB Front Raise 10x12, 10x10, 12x10

Superset
BB Upright row 20x12, 20x10, 20x10
Arnold Press 10x12, 10x10, 10x8

And an exercise where you do a front raise with both arms, then extend arms wide, bring down toward resting position, bring up wide, bring together in front and down. 
8x8, 5x10, 5x10

5 min bike
15 min jog treadmill 5.5 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 13, 2003)

I know they work together, but what burns fat the most? Diet, Lifting or cardio?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

Diet is 75% IMO

Remember though that each pound of muscle burns up to 50 cals a day.  So the more muscle you have the more calories you burn


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 13, 2003)

Cardio mainly burns cals though right? depending on how much you put in? and when you burn enough cals is when the fat burns.. ?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Cardio mainly burns cals though right? depending on how much you put in? and when you burn enough cals is when the fat burns.. ?



If your glycogen stores are full then it just burns glycogen (cals yes) but not fat.  Thats why you lift before you do cardio.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 13, 2003)

What about some lift days w/no cardio? Am I still burning enough cals? 

Im trying to figure out why you and DP suggested to limit my cardio to twice a week.. 

You said earlier that it takes away hard earned lean muscle. How does that happen exactly? i did a search and had no luck..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 14, 2003)

6/13
6 L. Water
1 C. diet coke 
1 Multi-Vit

1:
1.5 scoops whey
.65 TBS flax
6 frozen strawberries
1/3 C. oats

2:
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS Mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 C. romaine

3:
5 oz. bison 
1/2 c. brown rice
1 C. green beans
1/2 TBS flax

4:
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS Mayo
1 large peach
3 C. romaine

5:
1.25 choco whey
.7 TBS N. Peanut Butter
1 TBS cream

Totals:
P = 169
C = 72
F = 59
Cals = 1531


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 14, 2003)

Today (6/14) I was on the road and grabbed a couple of Biochem's Ultimate Lo Carb Bars. 

I ate one and a half of 'em as my second meal.

Nutritional facts:
Total Fat: 7g
Sat. Fat 0.5g
Cholesterol: 20 mg
Sodium 350 mg
Potassium : 150mg
Total Carb: 2g
Dietary Fiber: less than 1g
Sugars: 1g
Protein: 22g
Cals: 240

 - it wasnt as bad as it COULD have been, right??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

No it wasn't but don't those things taste like shit.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 14, 2003)

ABSOLUTELY 

But Ive never had those things before. You know whats worse? The Met-Rx low carb bars. I used to eat those things last year. They have like 1 carb and a million grams of protein and taste like liquid sandpaper. 

Im debating if I should have my cheat meal tomorrow or next sunday. Whatcha think?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

If you want CHEAT MEAL!!!!! not day 

I was thinking today that I want to start you on a new program   Its about time for a change isn't it?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 14, 2003)

I think so! So I'll have a cheat meal for lunch tomorrow maybe and then start on the new program monday? 

shoudl I start thinking about changing my workouts too??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Your workouts are fine for now.

You want to try carb depleting and carbing up?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 14, 2003)

Thats carbs twice a week right? I think I may be ready..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 14, 2003)

Sort of.  You deplete for 4 and 3 days and on the last meal of day 4 and 3, you eat a shitload of carbs and go to bed. 

If you think your ready, first I want you to read THIS  and THIS andTHIS.

Then let me know if your ready!

Oh and because of your bar issue today read THIS as well.  

And you might as well check out my signature again while your at it.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 14, 2003)

6/14
5 L. Water 
1 Multi-Vit
1 C. green tea

1:
1.5 Scoops Whey
6 frozen strawberries
.65 TBS flax
1/3 C. Oats

2:
1.5 Biochem Lo carb bars 

3:
1.5 Scoops mint whey
1.4 TBS h. cream
1/3 C. Oats

4: 
1 scoop whey
1 TBS flax meal
1 TBS h. cream
5 frozen strawberries
1/2 C. blueberries
3 egg whites

5:
4.5 oz. steak
.5 TBS Newmans Caesar
1/3 C. Oats
3 C. Romaine
1 C. Peppers/portabellos

Totals:
P = 171
C = 66
F = 58
Cals = 1627  -oats have a lot of cals..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 16, 2003)

6/15
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vitamin

1:
1 scoop whey
1 TBS flax meal
1 TBS h. cream
5 frozen strawberries
1/2 C. blueberries
3 egg whites

2:
Cheat Meal.
Dont ask what it was.

Actually, I'll stop right here.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2003)

Spill IT - Didn't I say cheat MEAL!!!!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 16, 2003)

*6/16  

Chest / Bi's* 

5 min bike

Superset
DB Swiss Ball flys 10x12, 10x10, 10x10
DB Swiss Ball Chest Press 10x12, 10x10, 10x10

Superset
DB Incline Chest Press 12x12, 15x10, 15x10
Seated Chest Press 45x12, 45x10, 50x10

Superset
DB Incline curls 12x12, 12x10, 12x10
Straight bar Cable curls30x12, 30x10, 30x10

Superset
Concentration curls 8x12, 8x10, 10x8
Hammer curls 10x12, 10x12, 12x10

25 min HIIT Treadmill 5.0 - 7.5 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Spill IT - Didn't I say cheat MEAL!!!!!!



I DID have a cheat meal. But my cheat meal was like a THANKSGIVING FEAST. 

I got it all out of my system - but I felt absolutely nauseous afterwards. 

it wasnt that bad...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2003)

Sooooo then SPILL IT!!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 16, 2003)

a small steak and cheese sub for lunch w/cool ranch doritoes and a small ice cream for dessert.

...with a million pounds of chocolate.

Ok - a trillion.

... a gazillion?



ok - i ate the whole chocolate store!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2003)

Then what did you eat for the rest of the day?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 16, 2003)

Well..

considering I woke up around noon, and had the pancake things, 
and went out to eat around 3pm, and didnt finish until like 5 or 6, i had one last meal at 9:00pm and that was just a shake with flax and berries.

dont hurt me..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Sort of.  You deplete for 4 and 3 days and on the last meal of day 4 and 3, you eat a shitload of carbs and go to bed.
> 
> If you think your ready, first I want you to read THIS  and THIS andTHIS.
> ...




Ok ... 

Im studying.

Still confused as to how to break up Protein carbs and fat among each meal and what my total cal intake should be. Im assuming something like what it is now, but proportioned differently.

Here is how Im thinking my carb up days would work (Im thinking maybe Sundays and Thursdays?) 

1 C. Oats
8 oz. yams
4 oz banana
1 C veggies
1 TBS butter

How would each meal look? Would I have to start eating six meals a day now? 

Im ready!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2003)

I'll help you with your calories and breakdown.  Are you going to come back online tonight?

1 C. Oats
4 oz. Sweet Potato
1 C. Veggies
1 small Banana
1 T of Butter or Natty PB


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 16, 2003)

I dont know about tonight. Im insanely busy 

This whole week is full of conferences 

Tues - w/o at night
Wed - no w/o (Im working from 6:45am - 9:00p)
Thurs - no w/0 (working from 6:45a - 9:00p)
Fri - w/o finally....



Should I start next monday? I dont think I can change my food measurements properly this week.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2003)

Yes next week and I'll come up with some numbers for you in the meantime.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 17, 2003)

6/16
5.5 L. water
1 Multi-Vit
1 C. Green Tea
1 C. Diet coke 

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 frozen strawberries
.65 TBS flax
1/3 C. oats

2:
5 oz. chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
2 C. baby spinach

3:
4.25 oz. chicken breast
1/10 sprinkle oats
1 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. romaine
1 med grapefruit

4:
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. romaine
1 peach

5:
4 oz ny strip steak
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
3 C. romaine
handful jalapenos

Totals:
P = 171
C = 62
F = 62
Cals = 1537


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 17, 2003)

Jodi - 

Just curious - what will my numbers look like per meal once I start depleting? 

no carbs at all? or 5 effective carbs / meal? - im trying to see if i can still put berries in my shakes.

oh, and what do you think are the best Drews flavors?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

I will come up with them soon.  Yes you can use 4 strawberries in your shakes.  Your carbs will probably 5 per meal except for last meal and 10 for first meal.  

So far I like them all but the Garlic Peppercorn is my fav!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 17, 2003)

Do they make rubs?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

No and you cannot marinade with it either.  Only use it as dressing


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 17, 2003)

not marinade..

i meant dry rubs.. seasonings... that would be cool.

im in search of dry seasonings without salt and sugar.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

I know what you meant but I was also telling you that you can't marinade with them.  

No they don't


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 17, 2003)

really? why wouldnt you be able to marinade with dry rubs?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2003)

OK, lets start again.  Drew's does not make dry rubs.  Drew's only makes salad dressing that is also used as marinades - which we cannot do because we don't want to heat the oil.   K?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 18, 2003)

6/17
4 L. water 
1 multi-vit
1 C. green tea

1:
1.5 scoops whey
.65 TBS flax
6 strawberries
1/3 C. oats

2:
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
1/10 sprinkle oats
3 C. romaine

3:
4.25 oz chicken breast
1 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. baby spinach
1 large grapefruit

4:
4.25 chicken breast
1 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. romaine
1 large peach

5:
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. cooked spinach
1/10 sprinkle oats

Total:
P = 175
C = 73
F = 62
Cals = 1601

No BF Test or w/o today. Rescheduled for 6/24 - wayyyyy toooo tired


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 18, 2003)

6/18 - keep in mind Im at a conference from 6:30a - 9:00p 
6 L. water
1 multi-vit
3000 cups coffee, sweet & low, heavy cream

1: 6:00a
1.5 scoops whey
3 strawberries
1/4 C. blueberries
.65 TBS flax
1/3 C. oats

2: 10:00a
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. romaine
1/10 sprinkle oats

3: 1:00p
about 4 oz chicken breast
1 C. zucchini and squash
(had to dump aside the wild rice - so i didnt have carbs here)

4: 5:00p
4.25 oz chicken breast
1 TBS newmans oil&vinegar
3 C. baby spinach
1 med. grapefruit

5: 9:00p
6 oz. xlean gturkey
1 egg white
2 C. cooked spinach

Totals:
P = 172
C = 42
F = 51
Cals = 1362

Im bringing all my meals tomorrow so it will be better.  i hate conventions.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 20, 2003)

6/19
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 C. coffee, splenda, heavy cream
2 C. Diet coke 

1:
1.5 Scoops whey
6 strawberries
1/3 C. oats
.65 TBS flax

2:
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
sprinkle oats
3 C. romaine

3:
4.25 oz chicken breast
1 TBS Ken's Caesar
1 large grapefruit
2 C. romaine

4:
4/25 oz chicken breast
1/2 TBS flax
1 C. broccoli
1 large peach

5:
4 oz sirloin
3 C. romaine
1/2 TBS Ken's Caesar
4 slices jalapenos

Total:
P = 176
C = 68
F = 60
Cals = 1561


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 20, 2003)

*6/20  

Shoulders / Abs* - pathetic w/o 

5 min bike

50 crunches
3 sets jacknives x12
3 sets oblique lever side bends x12

Superset
DB Shoulder press 12x12, 15x10, 15x8
DB front raise 10x12, 10x12, 10x10

Superset
DB Arnold press 10x12, 10x10, 10x10
Lever Shoulder press 30x12, 30x10, 30x10

TriSet
3 sets Leg raises x12
3 sets reverse crunch x12
3 sets hip raise x12

Im overly burnt out from this week. I couldnt muster up any cardio.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Im burnt out physically and mentally from this week of hell. 

My meals werent too bad, but every single night I would get about three - four hours of sleep and my body is worn down. 

Is it very bad to practically skip a week of w/o's?  

I tried to make up for some of it today and I dont think it was very effective.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't worry your fine.  Meals were good!

I sleep only 4 hours a night everyday.  I know I'm weird


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 20, 2003)

Ok.. as long as Im fine. 'cus I feel sure feel like sh!t.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2003)

Just get some sleep tonight!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 20, 2003)

i just took a bite out of my friends brownie. 

im sorry to the fit and fat heavens - please dont make me pay!!  

im going to go jump off a bridge now.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2003)

Was it worth it?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 20, 2003)

i have no idea. it was yummy when i was eating it, but now i feel gross.

im having a baaaaad week. what a horrible day. 

i need a vacation. too much stress.


----------



## kkohler1 (Jun 20, 2003)

Feel better Jules. 

How was the conference? I'll PM you later. I have to heed TP and FF's advice. Maybe I'll try depleting on a similar plan Jodi is putting you on.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 20, 2003)

Today is my b*tch day, if you all cant tell by now. 

Im bloated and tired and I feel like utter crap. Dont eat brownies, they make you gain weight within seconds.  And Im now a bloated cow.

Moo.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 21, 2003)

6/20
3.5 L. Water 
1 Multi-Vit

1:
1.5 Scoops whey
6 strawberries
1/3 C. oats
.65 TBS flax

2:
5 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
sprinkle oats
3 C. romaine

3:
4.25 oz chicken breast
1 TBS Ken's Caesar
1 large grapefruit
2 C. romaine

4:
4.25 oz chicken breast
1 TBS Ken's Caesar
2 C. romaine
1 large peach

5:
4 oz sirloin
3 C. romaine
1/2 TBS Ken's Caesar
jalapenos

Total:
P = 176
C = 68
F = 60
Cals = 1561


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 21, 2003)

6/21 - today was a tough one
4 L. water 
1 Multi-vit
1 C. green tea

1: 1:30pm (I slept forever  its been a long week)
1 scoop Whey
3/4 C. blueberries
5 strawberries
1 TBS flax meal
3 egg whites
1.5 TBS h cream

2: 3:30p
6 oz xlean g.turkey
1/10 sprinkle oats
3 C. romaine

3: 7:00p
half t-bone (about 4 oz)
3 C. romaine
.5 TBS newmans Caesar
-no carbs

4: 10:00p
the other half of t-bone
3 C. romaine
.5 TBS newmans caesar

Totals: 
P = 133
C = 28
F = 48
Cals = 1128

If Im up at 1:00am, I'll eat again. But my numbers were all screwed up.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 21, 2003)

This week has been all screwed up and my body is feeling it.

I havent been keeping up with water, the conferences screwed up my routine w/ meals and w/o's, and I feel bloated and fat and full - even with low cals..

Hopefully this coming week will put me back into shape and make me feel good again.  All I know is that the interruption isnt worth it. I feel like I did before I started the plan.

Not pleasant.. 

So we'll get back on track.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 22, 2003)

6/22
3.5 L. Water  (I dont know WTF is wrong with me. Lack of water bloats me and I hate it).
1 Multi vit
1 C. diet coke (outta coffee)

1:
1 scoop whey
1 TBS flax meal
1.5 TBS h cream
3 egg whites
1 tsp. Cinnamon
.4 C. oats

2:
4 oz chicken breast
.75 TBS newmans caesar
1/10 sprinkle parmesan 
2 C. romaine

3:
6 oz xlean gturkey
2 C. baby spinach
1.4 C. blueberries

4:
4 oz sirloin
3 C. romaine
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
1 large peach

5:
4 oz rib-eye
3 C. baby spinach
1/4 TBS Coconut Oil (cooked in)

Totals:
P = 174
C = 65
F = 62
Cals = 1583


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 22, 2003)

Whats the skinny on Fish oil? Should I start using it? Cant cook with it, can I?

Is it trans fatty???


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2003)

In the Diet and Nutrition FOrum I have a post about Fish Oil.  Good read and LMAO no you can't cook with it and why would you want to 

You take it in the capsule form.  Read!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 23, 2003)

Why is it important to eat before lifting?

I was always taught that cardio on an empty stomach is ok, but so is a complete w/o. I learned on an empty stomach before breakfast, working out speeds up fat loss.

Ever since I joined IM, Ive read that lifting should not be done first thing, and I think I understand, but not too sure why?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2003)

Very simple your body requires energy to lift.  Your not burning fat during lifting your using glycogen and fuel from the food you ate before lifting.  Cardio on an empty stomach is fine but no lifting.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Very simple your body requires energy to lift.  Your not burning fat during lifting your using glycogen and fuel from the food you ate before lifting.  Cardio on an empty stomach is fine but no lifting.





Is cardio on an empty stomach recommended for cutting?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 23, 2003)

*6/23  

Chest / Bi's* 

5 min bike

Superset
DB Bench Press 12x12, 15x10, 15x10
Cable Seated Flys 20x12, 20x10, 25x8

Superset
DB Decline Bench Press 15x12, 15x12, 15x10
Lever Vertical Press 45x12, 45x10, 45x10

Superset
DB Incline curls 12x12, 12x12, 15x10
Cable straight bar curls 30x12, 30x12, 30x10

TriSet
Concentration curls 10x10, 10x10, 10x10
DB Lower Hammer Curls 12x10, 12x10, 12x10
DB Upper Hammer curls 12x12, 12x12, 12x10

25 min HIIT Treadmill 4.0 - 7.5 mph


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> 
> 
> Is cardio on an empty stomach recommended for cutting?



You can if you want but it is not necessary at this stage of your cut.  Its better to use as a tweak when your trying to get the last bit of fat off.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 23, 2003)

My new plan:

35/10/15
30/5/12
30/5/12
30/5/12
30/0/15

Carb up days Thurs and Sun and meal #5
1 C. Oats
4 oz. spotato
1 small banana 
1 C. veggies
1 TBS Butter or PB

Starting now.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 23, 2003)

I tallied up my numbers in fitday for the day because I have pre-arranged meals, and my cals came out to 1327. 

Is this ok? I'll post them tomorrow to be sure nothing changes, but this seems kinda low.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2003)

Your suppose to be eating 6 meals Julie   Not 5


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 23, 2003)

Oh crap! 

WHOOPS.

35/10/15
30/5/12
30/5/12
30/5/12
30/0/15

How do I fix this into 6 meals?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 23, 2003)

PM me the plan, I don't have it anymore.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 23, 2003)

Ok. Here we go:

1: 35/10/15
2: 30/5/12
3: 30/5/12
4: 30/5/12
5: 30/5/12
6: 30/0/15

P - 185
C - 30
F - 78

Much Better.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 24, 2003)

6/23
6 L. Water 
1 Multi-vit
1/2 C. Coffee, Splenda, H. Cream
1 C. diet coke

1:
1.6 Scoops Whey
1 TBS flax
2 strawberries
1/4 C. blueberries

2:
4.2 oz. chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. romaine
1/4 med. grapefruit

3:
6 oz. xlean gturkey
handful jalapenos
2 C. baby spinach

4:
6 oz. xlean gturkey
handful jalapenos
2 C. baby spinach

5:
1.25 scoop whey
3/4 TBS flax
1 C. broccoli

6:
1.25 turkey burgers
1.25 TBS newmans caesar
3 C. romaine

Totals:
P = 185
C = 20
F = 79
Cals = 1548


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2003)

Whats your fat in meals 3&4?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 24, 2003)

The turkey.
Im still eating the same kind where mine has higher fat than yours.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2003)

Then stop writing xlean cuz thats not xlean


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 24, 2003)

thats what its called on the package. 


ok.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2003)

I just bought 7% Ground turkey at Sam's club and am going to cook it on my foreman grill to get out some of the fat.  I spend almost $5 per pounds of the 1% and this 7% was $1.75 pound at Sam's BIG DIFFERENCE!!  I hope it doesn't taste greasy cuz I hate greasy meat!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 24, 2003)

Thats what I use. Butterball turkey lean ground with 7% fat. Its not greasy really.. But thats what I by at Costco because its sooo much cheaper.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2003)

Mine's PERDUE!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 24, 2003)

Jodi - on my new plan, is it cool to have N. Peanut butter as a fat source? 

Or just on my carb up days?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2003)

You can have the natty pb!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 24, 2003)

6/24
6 L. Water
1 C. Coffee Splenda, h. cream
1 Multi-Vit

1:
1.5 scoops whey
1 TBS flax
7 strawberries

2:
4 oz. chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. spinach
1/4 grapefruit

3:
6 oz. lean g.turkey
2 C. spinach

4:
4 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. spinach

5:
1.25 scoops choco whey
2 TBS heavy cream

6:
-something came up here. I couldnt eat properly. no protein. 
1 TBS Newmans caesar
3 C. romaine and jalapenos

Totals:
P = 151
C = 19
F = 72
Cals = 1348


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 24, 2003)

*6/24 

Tri's / Back* 

5 min bike

Superset
Skullcrushers 20x12, 20x12, 20x12
Tri Rope Pulldowns 45x12, 45x10, 45x10 (the weights seemed lighter at this gym..)

Superset
Overhead Tri extensions 35x12, 40x10, 40x10
Lever Tri Extensions 35x12, 40x10, 40x10

DB Kickbacks 12x12, 12x15, 12x15

Superset
Cable seated row 45x12, 50x10, 50x10
Cable close grip pulldowns 45x12, 45x10, 50x10

Superset
Standing Good mornings 40x12, 40x12, 50x10
BB Bent over rows 40x12, 40x10, 40x10

Lever seated good mornings 80x12, 85x10, 85x10

DB Bent Over rows 15x12, 20x10, 20x10

Great workout, but no cardio today.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

6/24
BF test done... I'll post both mine and my boyfriend's - in case anyone has any advice for him. We also never got the sum. The formula was too complicated for Golds to calculate a 7 site.

Mine - 24 year old female
7 skinfolds
Scapula 17
Bicep 4
Tricep 3
Abdominal 19
Oblique 13
Thigh 20
Calf 12

His - 25 year old male
7 skinfolds
Scapula 18.5
Bicep 3
Tricep 3
Abdominal 21
Oblique 15
Thigh 11
Calf 4

Is there an easier way to sum it up for the overall BF count? I dont think I could do it from DP's formula sheet.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

They didn't do chest?  How much do you weigh and your BF weigh?

BTW - These are your standard 7 sites

Chest:       a DIAGONAL fold on the lateral edge of the pectoral muscle, halfway between the nipple and the anterior axillary line (front of underarm crease). The fold should be parallel to the edge of the pectoral muscle.

Abdomen: a VERTICAL fold one inch to the right of the umbilicus. 

Thigh:       a VERTICAL fold in the middle of the front thigh, halfway between hip and knee joints.

Triceps:     a VERTICAL fold halfway between the shoulder and elbow joints, on the posterior midline of the upper arm (over the tricep muscle). 

Biceps:      a VERTICAL fold halfway between the shoulder and elbow joints, on the anterior midline of the upper arm.

Subscapular: a DIAGONAL fold at the back, just below the inferior  angle of the scapula, at a 45deg. angle WRT horizontal, turning clockwise. 

Suprailiac:  a DIAGONAL fold just above the iliac crest, at the spot where the anterior axillary line would come down (this is about 1/4 way between the midaxillary line and the umbilicus), at about 30deg. angle WRT horizontal, turning clockwise.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

They told me what they measured was the standard 7 site. I paid $15 bucks, Can we not calculate BF% from what they already measured? Where did you get yours done?

I am 145 lbs, BF is 195 lbs.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

*6/25 

Abs / Legs* 

5 min walk Treadmill

Superset
3 sets Leg raises  x12
3 sets jacknives x12

Superset
3 sets hip raises x12
3 sets lever side bends x12

Superset
Safety Squats 70x12, 70x10, 70x10
DB lunges 12x12, 12x12, 12x10

Superset
Leg extensions 60x12, 60x12, 65x10
Hams curls 50x12, 50x12, 50x12

20 minute HIIT Treadmill 4.0 - 7.0 mph


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> They told me what they measured was the standard 7 site. I paid $15 bucks, Can we not calculate BF% from what they already measured? Where did you get yours done?
> 
> I am 145 lbs, BF is 195 lbs.



It really doesn't matter though because those numbers are what you are going to use to base your progress off of.  I can try but it won't be accurate without chest and also your numbers are off on triceps.    Either you and your boyfriend have stick arm or they don't know how to do a BF% on Triceps.  That is not right to have the same measurement as your bicep unless you have sticks for arms.  I would ask for a retake with a different person especially cuz you paid for it 

I have my BF done at Gold's and they always know the skinfolds to take, I never have to tell them.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

I went to the Gold's in Tewksbury. They DONT know anything about 7 site. As a matter of fact she went on into this speech about how they only found a formula from Australia but would prefer to not use it since there are so many different ways to calculate a 7 site.

She also said that 7 sites are very rare and only 4 should do it, etc, blah blah. Its was tedious to sit through. 

So asking for a different person is going to be kind of hard since she was the head of the trainers I believe. 

Im telling you. Im not meant to have a BF test done.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

Well a Tricep skinfold IS part of a 4 site and she didn't even take that right


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

So what do you think? Should I go to another gym? Or go back to her with the directions and make her do it? I would be insulting her "expertise", so there's no telling if she would really do it correctly..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

I posted above the proper way to get the skinfolds.  I would print that out and take it back and show her that is what you want.  Because she already did your calf write it down and we can calculate that in too.  FYI my tricep is 9.5 is your really a 3?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

Ok.. 

How do I know she's using the calipers correctly? She's a buff momma, and looks like she knows what she's doing, but she was kind of dainty pinching the skin.

I dont know where a 3 stands in tricep world, but I definetely do not have sticks for arms...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

Dainty?    She's not pinching enough I bet.  My triceps are 9.5 and there is fat there.  I don't think I've ever heard of a girl having a 3 for tricep skinfold?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

So what should I tell her? I would love to teach her how to pinch, if I knew how..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

oh BTW Jodi, Can I go out for wings Friday night? And eat them?  Thats after my carb up day, and if Im gonna eat outside my plan, I dont want to totally ruin it.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

Wings???  Chicken Wings??   Depends on what's on them?  This is only week 1 and I'd like to see an entire good week on this plan.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

Ok no wings....

I couldnt get in my protein for my last meal last night. Does that negate "an entire good week" ?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 25, 2003)

Your cals were low but it will be fine.  You going to get a good day in today?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

Yes, it will be a good day today. 

I have a sweet tooth again  , but other than dealing with that, Im fine.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

6/25
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
1 C. Diet Coke

1:
1.5 scoops whey
7 strawberries
1 TBS flax

2:
4 oz chicken salad
2 C. romaine
1 TBS mayo
1/4 grapefruit

3:
6 oz lean g. turkey
1 C. green beans/broccoli

4:
6 oz lean g. turkey
1 C. green beans/broccoli

5:
1 scoop choco whey
1/25 TBS Nat PB
-do I have to have veggies here?

6:
5 oz sirloin (too much - i was hungry.   )
2 C. romaine
.5 nemwans caesar

Totals:
P = 193
C = 22
F = 76
Cals = 1571


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 25, 2003)

I got multi-minerals.

Full Spectrum Mineral Caps. Daily suggested use is 4 caps daily. 

Has 99 mg Potassium, but it also has other stuff that I take already with my once a day multi-vitamin.

Do I have to take it 4 times? 
Thats a lot of pills.

Also, I was going to buy fish oil caps as well, but I didnt know if that counts as my fat count or if I should just take it 2X daily as suggested. 

I didnt buy it but it would have been Omega - 3 Fish oil supplements.

What do you think???


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

Your multi-minerals, I would suggest w/o Iron.  Only take 2 pills at night to replenish your minerals that you depleted throughout the day.

Fish Oil DOES count towards your fat count 10-20G a day in place of other fat sources would be good.  Be careful as to the price you pay so you don't get ripped off.  The cheaper ones appear to me to be just as good as the expensive one.  I bought a bottle of 100 caps for $13.00 then the other day I bout 300 cap for $7.00 and they are just as good.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 26, 2003)

Ok  The multi-mins are iron free, so i have no prob taking those.

The fish oil said (on the back - which confused me so I didnt buy it) it had like 3 grams of fat, 1.5 gram poly, 1.5 gram mono and like .5 g. of sat.

But then it says to take 2 caps in the am, and 2 caps in the eve..

So that 3 grams would count as fat?

Does this sound right to you? (just checkin before I buy it...)


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

Most fish caps are 1G of fat per capsule.  You should take 10-20 capsules a day so that means it would be 10-20G of Fat you would be having so you would have to take fat out from elsewhere (don't deduct too much from the flax though).


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 26, 2003)

Cant I have like .5 TBS of Mayo and 3 caps, rather than 12 caps a day?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

Split 10-20 caps throughout the day.  Check out my meals you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 26, 2003)

thats a lot of caps..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

There good for you and think how nice your nails will be from the gelatin capsules


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 26, 2003)

My nails are nice already.   Maaan, my BF and I would go through a whole bottle fish caps in two weeks then..  

Dont they make cold compressed fish oil somewhere?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> My nails are nice already.   Maaan, my BF and I would go through a whole bottle fish caps in two weeks then..
> 
> Dont they make cold compressed fish oil somewhere?



    I don't know and I don't want to know!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 26, 2003)

are the capsules gross tasting?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 26, 2003)

*6/26 

Cardio* 

5 min treadmill

Stretch session  boy am I sore.

35 min HIIT Treadmill 5.0 - 8.0 mph


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

You don't taste the capsules at all. 

Few fish burps for the first few days but it goes away.  Promise it does!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 26, 2003)

ok. on my list to buy:

1. fish oil caps
2. maybe CLA
3. Lina's shark caps maybe
4. new mutli-vits.

..did you know that Optimum makes Pina Colada? That sounds really gross...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 26, 2003)

Pina Colada Protein = 

Don't worry about the CLA, you don't need it


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

6/26
5 L. water
1 C. diet coke
1 Multi-vit
2 Multi-mins

1:
1.5 scoop whey
7 strawberries
1 TBS flax

2:
4 oz can chicken
1 TBS Mayo
3 C. romaine

3:
6 oz lean gturkey
3 C. romaine

4:
1 scoop whey choco
1/25 TBS nat pb

5:
3.5 oz shredded sirloin
.6 TBS newmans caesar
1 C. peppers and shrooms
2C. romaine

6: 
1 C. oats 
1 small banana
4 oz sweet potato
1 C broccoli/green beans
1 TBS butter

Totals:
P = 163
C = 118
F = 79
Cals = 1872


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

You get use to it!  Then you will start craving it.  Trust me.  The first 2-3 times you feel sick but in no time its easy and yummy!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

OK. So I have questions now about carb ups.

This was a lot of f*cking food. I had to pause and breathe to go on and eat like three times, and I wanted to puke when I was done. 

It was yummy  - but man oh man, I dont think I could do this again on Sunday. I felt really heavy and nauseous afterwards, and today like you said, Im really really bloated. 

Is there a such thing as a carb up once a week? Wouldnt all this food sort of strain the stomach since mine has shrunk and isnt used to all that at one sitting?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

No, you need your carbs so you need to carb-up twice a week.  Don't miss your carb meals   You will get use to it.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

How long am I bloated until? Next week sometime? After my Sunday carb up?

1 C. oats is a buttload of oats.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

I have ran out of food for the week. My meals 2 - 4 today are all different types of steak salads.

Im also going out tonight. When time is the best time to drink? After my last meal?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

You'll feel better later today.  Yes its a lot of oats.  I'm already starting to feel better from carb up last night.  Usually about 12-24 hours I feel like this and by Sunday you'll be craving it again.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> I have ran out of food for the week. My meals 2 - 4 today are all different types of steak salads.
> 
> Im also going out tonight. When time is the best time to drink? After my last meal?



BTW - I read on a thread that you should never drink while you eat. So would drinking in b/ween meals be ok?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

You shouldn't drink period while cutting, it stops fat burning.  

Not true at all about eating.  Carbs, no carbs before drinking.  But you don't need to worry about that because your meals shouldn't include any carbs other than veggies tonight anyway.

BE CAREFUL!!!! It will only take 2-3 drinks before you will be drunk.  I really do mean that too.  Stick with Vodka and Rum's with Diet Soda or water.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

I know about that whole cutting drinking no-no, but I figured tonight was going to be a bar night, and it will be the only one for a long, looooooonng time. 

So I sort of wanted to do it at the least harmless way possible. 

What about ultra light beer?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

Your best with Vodka or Rum with Diet Soda.

If you HAVE to have beer, then go with Michelob Ultra, its not only low cal, its low carb but the hard liquor would be much better and cause the least amount damage.  I've had a 6 pack Mich ultra in my fridge for 5 weeks   I want one


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

So have I!  Our friends from yonder came up and I made them drink all of it. And eat all the popcorn I still had left in my cabinets. They did a good job. 

Ok dont barf on me - what about tequila and diet ginger ale?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

*6/27 

Shoulders* 

5 min Treadmill

Superset
Shoulder Press 12x12, 12x10, 12x10
Front Raise 10x12, 10x12, 10x12

Superset
Arnold Press 10x12, 10x10, 10x10
Upright Rows 20x12, 20x10, 20x10

DB Internal rotations 3x15, 3x15, 3x15
DB External rotations 3x15, 3x15, 3x15


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> So have I!  Our friends from yonder came up and I made them drink all of it. And eat all the popcorn I still had left in my cabinets. They did a good job.
> 
> Ok dont barf on me - what about tequila and diet ginger ale?


 Yeah thats disgusting!!  Its fine though.  You know that Baja Bob's makes low carb drink mixers   Margarita's, Daquiri's, Pina Colada's plus some more.   Just a thought for next time


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

Whats Baja Bob's? A bar or a brand????

Oh BTW - Are olives green veggies?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

Olives are Fat!  

Baja Bob


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

If I eat 20 olives, that could be my 10g of fat?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

If you really want to!  I wouldn't do that all the time.  How much is per olive?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

0 per large olive in fitday.
But for 20 olives it says 10 g of fat. 

Can we have olives with drinks? (alcoholic drinks, that is..) they arent carbs..


----------



## Jodi (Jun 27, 2003)

Yeah just be sure to eat them as part of your meal and not alone.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

Im a green olives FREAK. we'll see though. I may not even find 'em tonight..

i'll be crawling home tonight, I havent drank in so long..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

ooooooooo...  martinis......


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 27, 2003)

JULIE WAKE UP YOU"RE DREAMING AGAIN!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 27, 2003)

JB - your pics look great.  I cant call you Jodi because I would confuse myself.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 29, 2003)

6/27
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1 C. Diet Coke

1:
1.5 scoops whey
7 strawberries
1 TBS flax

2:
3.5 oz shredded sirloin
.8 TBS newmans oil&vinegar
2 C. romaine

3:
3.5 sirloin tips
3/4 TBS Newmans Caesar
1 C. bell peppers and shrooms
2 C. romaine

4:
3.5 sirloin tips
3/4 TBS Newmans Caesar
2 C. romaine

5:
1.25 scoops choco whey
1 TBS nat pb

6:
3.75 grilled chicken
1 TBS newmans caesar
3 C. romaine/jalapenos
1 Michelob Ultra 

Totals:
P = 186
C = 19
F = 73
Cals = 1493

a lot of michelob ultra lights.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 29, 2003)

6/29 -could only do 5 meals today
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

1: 1:00p
2 eggs
1 scoop whey
6 strawberries

2: 3:00p
1.25 scoops choc whey
.75 TBS flax

3: 5:00p
1.5 scoops whey
2 TBS hcream

4: 7:00p
5 oz lobster
1 TBS butter
2 C. iceberg

5: 10:00p 
1 small banana
4 oz s potato
1 C. oats 
1 C. green beans
1 TBS butter

Totals:
P = 138
C = 118
F = 69
Cals = 1675

-- and Im still bloated from the last carb up.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> -- and Im still bloated from the last carb up.



No that would be the several beers you had this weekend my dear!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 30, 2003)

*6/30  

Chest / Bi's* 

5 min bike

Superset
DB decline press 12x12, 15x10, 15x10
Lever Vertical Press 45x12, 50x10, 52.5x10

DB Flat bench press 12x12, 12x10, 12x10

Superset
DB Incline curls 12x12, 12x10, 12x10
Straight bar cable curls 30x12, 30x10, 30x10

DB Hammer curls 12x8, 12x8, 12x8

30 min run Treadmill 6.0 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No that would be the several beers you had this weekend my dear!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2003)

> DB Flat bench press 12x12, 12x10, 12x10



How are you doing these?  I'd imagine by now you should be able to hit 20lbs here!


----------



## JB_427 (Jun 30, 2003)

DID YOU GUYS GO TO THE BEACH??????? 

I was in town and it was 90 degrees on Saturday!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> How are you doing these?  I'd imagine by now you should be able to hit 20lbs here!



I think I could hit 20lbs with help.. I still sway with 15 lbs and dont feel like IM doing these correctly. I figures to concentrate on 12's would be ok.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> DID YOU GUYS GO TO THE BEACH???????
> 
> I was in town and it was 90 degrees on Saturday!



Hey JB - We did, into Wingerasheek.  It was very very nice.  

Did you go home for the Gloucester festival? I stopped by there as it was ending - It was great


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2003)

I was in Gloucester yesterday   My sister's boyfriend has a vacation home there and boat.  Not swimming - wayyy too cold but we got a bit of sun out there


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey, did you see the guys walking the plank?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2003)

No I was out on the water didn't see much


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jun 30, 2003)

i think im gonna play hooky tomorrow and go to the beach.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2003)

Whats the weather suppose to be like tomorrow.  I get out of work at 12:30


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 1, 2003)

6/30
6 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1 Can Diet Coke

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 strawberries
1 TBS flax

2:
3.5 shredded sirloin
.65 TBS newmans caesar
1 C broccoli

3:
3.5 sirloin tips
.65 newmans oil and vinegar
1 C. green beans

4:
3.5 shredded sirloin
.65 TBS newmans caesar
1 C. broccoli

5:
1.25 scoops choc whey
1 TBS nat pb

6:
5 oz flank steak
1 C. portabello
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
4 C. romaine 

Totals:
P = 185
C = 22
F = 73
Cals = 1504


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 2, 2003)

7/1
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1/2 C. diet coke

Woke up late today.. only 4 meals.. 

1: 12:30p
2.5 oz chicken
2 eggs
6 strawberries

2: 3:00p
3.5 oz chicken 
1 TBS newmans caesar
3 C. romaine

3: 6:00p
3.5 chicken
1 TBS newmans caesar
3 C. romaine
jalapenos

4: 9:00p
6 oz sirloin tips 
3 C. romaine
.5 TBS newmans Caesar
14/ C. Pepperocini's and jalapenos

Totals:
P = 141
C = 10
F = 54
Cals = 1118


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 2, 2003)

*7/2* 

*Tri's / Back / Cardio* 

5 min walk Treadmill

Superset
Skullcrushers 20x15, 20x12, 20x10
Overhead Tri Extensions 35x12, 40x10, 40x10

Superset
Cable Pushdowns 25x12, 30x12, 30x10
DB Kickbacks 12x15, 15x10, 15x10

Superset
DB One arm bent over rows 12x15, 15x10, 17.5x10
Cable Close grip Pulldown 55x12, 60x10, 60x8

Superset
BB Good Mornings 40x12, 40x10, 40x10
BB Bent Over rows 40x10, 40x10, 40x10

25 minute Run Treadmill 6.0 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 2, 2003)

I forgot to measure myself again. 

But here are the updates..

Im at 149 lbs, which is higher than before, but I gained a lot of muscle - my back fat is all gone,  my arms are slowly shrinking..  

My main goal now is to be happy with my stomach and upper arms. I have annoying genes.  

Ever since the weekend, Ive been feeling a bit bloated - Im blaming that on my night out.. And Im working hard to get back into the butt of the plan. Hope Im not doing too bad.. 

My plans: Maybe finish out this plan, go back to the one I was one, add more cardio and then maintain.. ? We'll see.. 

My BF test is rescheduled for July 8..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2003)

As long as your still seeing progress.  Once you've gone 6 weeks on this plan we'll come up with something new for you so your body doesn't acclimate


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 2, 2003)

Well I havent been seeing much progress since last week.

I dont know whats been so difficult lately, but Ive been missing meals, and all last week I didnt feel like working out (though I did) - I just feel lazy. When that happens I feel so bloated and tires and fat and ..  ..  .. blah.  

Maybe its the heat..   , who knows. I just need to get with it.

Do you ever have this problem? The Lazy syndrome?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2003)

Yes I do but I snap out of it quickly.

  No more drinking binges and start EATING your meals.  Skipping meals is almost as bad as cheating.  Get with the program.  How do you know you haven't made progress.  Throw your fucking scale out the fucking window!   Take your tape measurements


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 2, 2003)

Its been almost a month since I weighed myself. I was curious.  

Which is better to keep track of progress? BF measurements, or tape measurements?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2003)

Both.  Tape Measurements weekly - you can get a tape for 99 cents at any craft store.  

Bodyfat ever 4-6 weeks. 

If your pants are looser and you look better in the mirror and  you feel better, than you've made progress.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 2, 2003)

7/2
4.5 L. Water
1 C. small coffee, splenda, hcream
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

1:
1.5 scoop whey
6 frozen strawberries
1 TBS flax

2:
4 oz chicken salad
1 TBS Mayo
2 large strawberries
2 C. romaine

3:
3.75 oz. chicken breast
1 TBS newmans caesar
3 C. baby spinach

4:
3.75 oz. chicken breast
1 TBS newmans caesar
1 C. broccoli/green beans

5:
6 oz. lean g. turkey
2 C. romaine
1/4 C. jalapenos

6:
3.5 oz xlean ground beef
2 egg whites

Totals:
P = 185
C = 13
F = 80
Cals = 1545


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

Take your multi-minerals with meal 6.  They are better to take at the end of the day to replenish the minerals you peed out!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)

I usually take them right before bedtime. Do you think with food it would be best?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

Isn't meal 6 right before bed?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)

Yea, sorta..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

Whats sorta?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)

last meal at 10ish - i got to bed at 11-ish or midnight.. ?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

Then make your meal around 11ish.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)

*7/3 

Abs / Legs* 

5 min walk Treadmill

crunches to failure
oblique crunches to failure

Triset
3 sets jacknives 1/2 lb ankle weights X 15
3 sets leg raises 1/2 lb ankle weights X15
3 sets hip extensions 1/2 lb ankle weights X15

3 sets lever 45 side bend obliques x12

Superset
Safety squat 70x12, 70x10, 70x8
15 lb DB Lunges x12, x10, x8

Superset
Hams curls 50x12, 50x10, 55x8
Leg Extensions 65x12, 70x10, 70x8

Seated leg Press 95x12, 115x10, 115x8


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

> Seated leg Press 95x12, 115x10, 115x8



Is the the plate loaded?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)

lever seated leg press...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

Try plate loaded next time!  I hate those leg press machines.  Emphasis too much on the hips and not enough on the legs.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)

What is less bloating, you think? Coffee or diet soda? Im trying to eliminate one of them, but not sure which.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

The coffee is less bloating than the soda.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 3, 2003)

7/3
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1 C. Coffee splenda, hcream

1:
1.5 scoops whey
1 TBS flax
6 frozen strawberries

2:
4 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. romaine
3 fresh strawberries 

3:
6 oz lean g. turkey
2 C. baby spinach

4:
3.75 chicken breast
2 C. romaine
1 TBS newmans caesar

5:
3.5 sirloin tips
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. romaine
handful jalapenos/banana peppers

6:  
4 oz s. potato
1 small banana
1 C. oats  -still cant get over all these oats..
1 TBS butter
1 C. brocolli

Totals:
P = 166
C = 114
F = 77
Cals = 1857


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2003)

Try steel cut oats.  I'm eating them now.  They are different, almost crunchy.  A great change of pace and in a much less portion.  Take a bit to cook though!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 5, 2003)

7/4
6 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

Woke up late today.. only 4 meals.

1: 12:30p
2.5 oz chicken
2 eggs
6 strawberries

2: 3:00p
3.5 oz chicken 
1 TBS newmans caesar
3 C. romaine

3: 6:00p
3.5 chicken
1 TBS newmans caesar
3 C. romaine
jalapenos

4: 9:00p
6 oz sirloin tips 
3 C. romaine
.5 TBS newmans Caesar

1/2 choco chip cookie. 

Totals:
P = 141
C = 10
F = 54
Cals = 1118


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 6, 2003)

7/5
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins


1:
1.5 scoops whey
7 strawberries
1 TBS flax

2:
3.5 oz shredded sirloin
.8 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. romaine

3:
3.5 sirloin tips
3/4 TBS Newmans Caesar
2 C. romaine

4:
3.5 sirloin tips
3/4 TBS Newmans Caesar
2 C. romaine

5:
1.25 scoops choco whey
1 TBS nat pb

6:
3.75 grilled chicken
1 TBS newmans caesar
3 C. romaine/jalapenos


Totals:
P = 186
C = 19
F = 73
Cals = 1493


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 6, 2003)

*7/5 

Cardio* 

35 minutes run


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

7/6 - could only do 5 meals today - woke up late again.. 
3.5 L. Water 
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

1: 
2 eggs
1 scoop whey
4 strawberries

2: 
1.25 scoops choc whey
.75 TBS flax

3: 
1.5 scoops whey
2 TBS hcream

4: 
5 oz lobster and shrimp 
1 TBS butter
3 C. romaine

5: 
1 small banana
4 oz s potato
1 C. oats 
1 C. broccoli
1 TBS butter

Totals:
P = 138
C = 116
F = 69
Cals = 1673


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

*7/7 

Morning Cardio* 

20 minutes jog Treadmill 5.5 mph

Will do Chest and Bi's tonight...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

If you can't get all your meals in then you should increase your protein to 35G per meal so that your calories are not so low.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

how was the holiday???


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

Good, I got drunk twice  Yours?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

You gotta celebrate being American somehow, right?  

I spent the weekend at the beach. Its hard eating every couple of hours in this heat.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

I have no problem eating   Never do though 

What beach did you go to?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

Wingaersheek..  Loooove that beach.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

I've never been there.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

You should definetely go. Up by Gloucester. Exit 13 off of 128. That beach is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh but if I get to Gloucester I go out on the boat.  Way more fun than lying on the beach IMO!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

Damn all you lucky duckys with the boats.  

one day I'll be there, too..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

So what do you think of how Im doing so far, Jodi?

Do you think Im slacking a bit? I feel like I sort of am, though at the same time, I dont think Im doing too bad.

Since I started, do you think Im on the right track? 

Just wondering...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

Your doing fine.  I would like to see a little better consistancy and discipline but slipping sometimes is understandable.  Just remember why you came here and your goals.  Everytime you want to cheat don't make excuses.  I know its hard sometimes but learn control.  I like to visualize my goals so when I want to cheat I just think of my goal.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

OK.. 

Something I realized is that when I slip, its harder to get back on track. Thats something I learned and Ive come to hate.

I had 1/2 a choc chip cookie over the holiday and ever since then Ive had a crazy sweet tooth.  Its tough and not worth it. But its as if I forget when the moment arises. 

I was just a bit worried. I still wanted to make sure I was getting the most out of the plan..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

It takes 3 days to get rid of sugar cravings once you cave.  Thats why your cravings are high right now.  I'm going through it myself just from having beer the other night.  I'm having the worst cravings in the world for blueberry pancakes


----------



## Leslie (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> OK..
> 
> Something I realized is that when I slip, its harder to get back on track. Thats something I learned and Ive come to hate.
> ...



I understand you totally. I am like that as well. I am still learning how to have a "controlled" cheat and not let everything go downhill from there. 

Just remember how bad you feel now for next time. A cookie won't kill you, but a cookie and a day long binge could set off all those good days you struggled through.

It gets easier each day and each time you turn down something. If you could see all the things I had to turn down this weekend, you would cry for me


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks Leslie.. Im just understanding..  Ive been drooling over this ice cream store I have to pass on the way home every day. What i would give.. 

But THEN, like you said Jodi, the cravings wont go away. And then I'll have a coffee with a tad more splenda than usual just to satisfy, and that fuels it even more.

Sugar is the devil.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> Thanks Leslie.. Im just understanding..  Ive been drooling over this ice cream store I have to pass on the way home every day. What i would give..
> 
> But THEN, like you said Jodi, the cravings wont go away. And then I'll have a coffee with a tad more splenda than usual just to satisfy, and that fuels it even more.
> ...


If you could have seen Leslie and I a year ago.  Just like you are today except we use to bitch and moan alot more than you.   

 Yes, sugar is the devil - 

Sometimes the coffee thing helps me too but if it only makes it worse for you then try and cut back a bit 

Why don't you make the ice cream store a treat one day.  Be really good on your diet for a few weeks and use it as an incentive to stay clean.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

We'll see about the ice cream thing..  Im seriously going through torture here from the stupid cookie. Dont know if I can handle after effects of ice cream! 

Cant take the agony..  

Im sorry anyway.. bitching and moaning didnt help take away the cravings like i hoped it would, but it makes me feel better to know Im not alone here.


----------



## Leslie (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> If you could have seen Leslie and I a year ago.  Just like you are today except we use to bitch and moan alot more than you.




 We were pretty bad weren't we?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

You were, I was an angel!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

*7/7 

Chest / Bi's* 

DB Flat Bench Press 15x15, 20x10, 25x8
DB Decline Bench Press 15x12, 15x10, 15x8
Seated Lever Chest Press 40x12, 45x10, 45x8
Cable seated Fly 20x12, 20x10, 20x8

DB Incline curls 15x12, 15x10, 15x8
Cable Straight bar curls 30x12, 30x10, 30x8
Concentration Curls 10x12, 10x10, 10x8
Lever curls 25x12, 25x10, 25x8


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 7, 2003)

7/7
5.5 L Water
1 C. Iced coffee, splenda, hcream
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 frozen strawberries
1 TSB flax

2:
3.75 chicken breast
1 tsp Frank's Hot Sauce
.65 TBS flax
3 C. baby spinach

3:
3.5 oz sirloin tips
.65 TBS Newmans caesar
3 C. baby spinach
4 slices banana peppers

4:
4 oz chicken salad/onions
1 TBS mayo/chipotle
2 C. baby spinach

5:
1.25 scoops choco whey
2 TBS h. cream

6:
2 oz sirloin tips
2 eggs
1 egg white
.25 TBS Coconut Oil
.25 TBS Hot sauce

Totals:
P = 185
C = 15
F = 80
Cals = 1539

Was on a spice kick today


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 8, 2003)

*7/7 

BF% Test Redone* - and boyfriends..

She did it over and insisted the tri's were correct..  She also said people have different ways of measuring but she followed the instructions DP had given and still came up with 3..

Me - 24 yr old female 149 lbs.
7 skinfolds site
Chest - 4
Abdomen - 19
Thigh - 20
Tri's - 3
Bi's - 4
Subscapular - 17
Suprailiac - 13
and calf - 12 


His - 25 yr old female 195 lbs.
7 skinfolds site
Chest - 5
Abdomen - 21
Thigh - 11
Tri's - 3.5
Bi's - 3
Subscapular - 18.5
Suprailiac - 15
and calf - 4 

Please tell me we can determine BF from this.. As long as I go to her, I dont think my numbers will change..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2003)

Thats fine but I'm telling ya tricep is wrong.  I had mine done last week and it was a 10 and thats within normal range.  Yours says you have absolutely no arm fat whatsoever.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 8, 2003)

I really have a feeling shes no where near pinching enough..
 do you think we can still determine the % with the rest of the measurements?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2003)

Tricep is important for the women.   It plays a huge part in determining BF%

Did you do tape measurements yet?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 8, 2003)

I still have to find myself a tape measure..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 8, 2003)

*7/8 

Cardio* 

20 minutes lap swimming 

2 hours flag frisbee 

30 minutes jumping over waves in the ocean. 

Jodi - ever been to Harbor beach?? Good stuff.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 9, 2003)

7/8
4 L Water
1 C. green tea
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 frozen strawberries
1 TSB flax

2:
3.75 chicken breast
1 tsp Frank's Hot Sauce
.65 TBS flax
3 C. romaine

3:
3.5 oz sirloin tips
.65 TBS Newmans caesar
3 C. romaine
4 slices jalapenos

4:
4 oz chicken salad/onions
1 TBS mayo/chipotle
2 C. iceberg

5:
1.25 scoops choco whey
2 TBS h. cream

6:
2 oz sirloin tips
2 eggs
1 egg white
.25 TBS Coconut Oil
.25 TBS Hot sauce

Totals:
P = 185
C = 15
F = 80
Cals = 1539


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 9, 2003)

*7/9 

Abs / Legs* 

5 min walk Treadmill

3 sets crunches x30
3 sets bicycles x 30
Leg Raises 2.5x12, 2.5x12, 2.5x12
Jacknives .5x12, .5x12, .5x12
3 sets 45 Side bend x12

Superset
Safety Squats 75x12, 85x10, 85x8
DB Lunges 15lb each x12, x10, x8

Superset
Hams Curls 50x12, 50x10, 50x8
Leg Extensions 75x12, 90x10, 90x8

Seated Lever Leg Press 95x12, 115x10, 130x8


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 9, 2003)

7/9
4 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1 C. Iced Coffee, Splenda, L. cream 

1:
1.5 scoops whey
1 TBS flax
6 frozen strawberries

2:
4 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. spinach
4 fresh strawberries

3:
6 oz lean g. turkey
2 C. baby spinach

4:
3.75 oz chicken breast
.5 TBS Franks Hot Sauce
1 TBS Newmans Caesar
2 C. spinach

5:
1.25 scoops choc whey
1/2 TBS Nat PB
.5 TBS flax

6:
4 oz sirloin tips 
.6 TBS Newmans caesar
handful jalapenos/banana pappers
2.5 C. romaine

Totals:
P= 188
C= 19
F= 76
Cals = 1528


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

Love bananna peppers


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 10, 2003)

Arent they great? Ive spoiled myself.

I dont think i could eat steak caesar salads without them...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 10, 2003)

*7/10 

Back / Tri's / Cardio* 

5 min bike

Seated Good Mornings 40x12, 45x10, 50x8

Superset
Cable Close grip Pulldowns 60x12, 60x10, 65x8
Cable Seated row 65x12, 65x10, 65x8

Superset
DB Bent Over Rows 17.5x12, 20x10, 20x8
Cable Free motion Lat Pulldown 40x12, 45x10, 45x8

Superset
Skullcrushers 20x12, 20x12, 30x8 
DB Tri kickbacks 15x12, 15x10, 17.5x8

Superset
Cable Overhead tri extensions 40x12, 40x10, 40x10
Cable Tri rope pulldowns 40x12, 40x10, 40x10

25 minutes HIIT Treadmill 5.0 - 7.5 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 10, 2003)

help, I want a DONUT!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2003)

I use to work at Dunkin's when I was in high school.  TRUST ME!!! You don't want that Donut,  I've seen what they do to those Donuts  

pssstt:  I also remember a time when they SIFTED out little black things from the donut mix 

Still want that Donut


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 10, 2003)

no...

thank you for the visual. 

I could go for twenty brownies or so.. 

can I suck on a packet of splenda?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

7/10
5 L Water
1 C. iced coffee, l. cream and sweet & low
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 frozen strawberries
1 TBS flax

2:
4 oz chicken salad
1 TBS Mayo
3 C. romaine

3:
6 oz lean g. turkey
2 C. baby spinach
4 tiny fresh strawberries

4:
3.75 oz chicken breasts
2 C. romaine
1 TBS newmans Caesar
handful banana peppers and jalapeno

5:
3.75 oz sirloin tips
1 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. romaine
handful banana peppers

6: - wasnt as bad tonight.. 
1 small banana
4 oz s. potato
1 TBS Butter
1 C. oats
1 C. broccoli

Totals:
P = 168
C = 103
F = 81
Cals = 1861


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

How many weeks you been on this plan again?  How's the progress?  Where are the tape measurements?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

umm...  3 weeks - progress is good I think, I havent noticed any significant difference, but its definetely not for the worse, so thats good.. 

I know - I really gotta get my ass to the store and pick up a tape measurer. I will Saturday, I swear


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Want a small tweak!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

sure!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Cut fat to 10G per meal!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

ok I can do that... 

why though? To lessen my cals intake?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

*7/11 

Abs / Shoulders* 

5 min bike

TriSet
Crunch 3 sets x30
Hip raises 3 sets w/ .5 lb ankle weights x15
Jacknives 3 sets w/ .5 lb ankle weights x12 

Lever 45 side bends 3 sets x12

Superset
Shoulder Press 15x12, 15x10, 15x8
Front Raise 12x12, 12x10, 12x10

DB External Rotations 3 sets 12 w/ 3 lbs
DB Internal Rotations 3 sets 12 w/ 3 lbs

Superset
Arnold Press 10x12, 10x12, 12x10
BB uprright rows 20x12, 20x10, 20x10


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

Can I have a bagel?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

NO


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

Im craving everythinggg..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Me too and I still haven't had my blueberry pancakes 

You carbed up last night you should't be too bad??


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

I didnt think I was either until my boss walked in with 7 bags of bagels.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey Jodi, 

When do you think I should make my monthly cheat meal? Saturday? 

or have I been slacking too much?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

When was your last cheat


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

I had a cheat meal last month,  but I had 1/2 choc chip cookie on July 4th.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Oh and the beer?  When was that?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

2 weekends ago. 






im obsessed with junk this week.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

So, other than the cookie you've been clean for 2 weeks?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

i should wait longer, huh


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Julie thats up to you, not me.  I just want to make sure you understand exactly what your putting into your body.  You have a goal that you want to reach and I'm here to help you reach that goal so its only up to you.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

Im just soooooo weak this week... 

Maybe I'll have a protein bar this weekend or something if I still need chocolate  

I'll wait until the end of this plan for a cheat meal then...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

I know its hard sometimes but our goals keep us going right?  If YOU feel you've been good and your not gonna stress about the cheat so much and the possible setback than go for it.  

IMO, if I want to cheat I have to be mentally ready to understand that the cheat is going to set me back from reaching my goal and not care about it.  

Like I said, its up to you! Another thing, if you feel you need the cheat that bad or your gonna lose it one of these days and binge then have the cheat.  It would be alot better than falling off the bandwagon.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

Thats actually what happened on my last cheat.

I was telling myself all day "ok only a steak and cheese", then i was like, "whats a steak and cheese without chips?" (hence the doritoes) then I was like, God, "if this is a cheat meal, I need dessert!", hence whatever it was I ate after.

I could have kept going if it wasnt so late in the day. 

It was awful. I didnt feel guilty about it afterwards, and it wasnt as bad as it could have been, but from what I thought I was originally aiming for, I kinda went nuts. 

Hope it doesnt happen on my next cheat meal. 

Im a junk food junkie! 

I need to go to junk food rehab or something.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

We learn from our mistakes.  

When you feel your ready and won't go overboard, have your cheat.  I just might have one next week myself.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

If what FF said in this the same for me? Is that why Im a binge-o-holic? 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18882


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

I don't think you binge at all.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

I sure feel like it sometimes. Like today. Everything I see I want. I have been STARING at this guys that sits next to me because he has been eating a Snickers for the past 1/2 hour it seems like.

Jerk.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

I do the same.    Its cravings and like I said your better off satisfying those cravings then falling off your diet.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> IMO, if I want to cheat I have to be mentally ready to understand that the cheat is going to set me back from reaching my goal and not care about it.



I agree


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 11, 2003)

Do you think If I eat a miniature candy bar this weekend it will satisfy my tooth? Or will it only want me want 500 more?

No. Never mind dont answer that. I will be heartbroken either way.

Im going to go eat my steak salad now. 

i dont need chocolate i dont need chocolate i dont need chocolate i dont need chocolate i dont need chocolate i dont need chocolate

I dont understand how someone could take 1 hour to eat a candy bar?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Go to a low carb store or GNC and get an Atkins Bar and work it into your meals.


----------



## CCates (Jul 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Go to a low carb store or GNC and get an Atkins Bar and work it into your meals.



Jodi, 
Why do you suggest an Atkins bar for Julie out of all the other bars out there?
Thx,
Cass


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2003)

Because she wants something sweet and chocolatey and the Atkins bars are around 10G Fat per bar and low protein and low effective carbs.  This way she can use the bar as her fat and then add in some quality protein.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 12, 2003)

7/11
6 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi- Mins
1/2 iced coffee, splenda

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 berries
1 TBS flax

2:
4 oz. can chicken
1 TBS mayo
3 C. romaine

3:
3.75 oz. chicken breast
1 TBS newmans caesar
4 tiny strawberries
2 C. romaine

4:
3.65 oz sirloin
.65 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. romaine

5:
1.5 oz sirloin
2 eggs
1 white

6:
7 oz lean g. turkey
3 c. romaine

Totals:
p = 188
C = 13
F = 78
Cals = 1542


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 13, 2003)

7/13
3.5 L. Water 
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

1:
1.5 scoops whey
1 TBS flax
6 frozen strawberries

2:
4 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. romaine

3:
6 oz lean g. turkey
2 C. baby spinach

4:
3.75 chicken breast
2 C. romaine
1 TBS newmans caesar

5:
3.5 sirloin tips
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. romaine
handful banana peppers

6: 
4 oz s. potato
1 small banana
1 C. oats 
1 TBS butter
1 C. brocolli

Totals:
P = 166
C = 114
F = 77
Cals = 1857


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 13, 2003)

Was going to do cardio, but ended up going to the beach and hiking some mountain instead.. 

Tweak in plan starting tomorrow:

Fat = 10g


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 13, 2003)

Wait.. does the first meal and last still equal 15 g of fat? or do I reduce the fat to 10g in every meal?

Do you know how many cals this is apprx?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

Each gram of fat equals 9 Cals.

Do 12 for meals 1 & 6 and 10 for the rest.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 14, 2003)

for today's meals I left Meal 1 and 6 at 15g fat.

New fat count starting tomorrow.. It must be early or something Jodi - because I still have no ideas how many cals this is.. 

1: 35/10/12
2: 30/5/10
3: 30/5/10
4: 30/5/10
5: 30/5/10
6: 30/0/12

P - 185
C - 30
F - 64


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2003)

Cals = 1436 approx.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 14, 2003)

Im dragging like crazy this morning.

Went to the gym, sat in the sauna for five minutes, and took a shower. Hard workout there 

dont know whats wrong with me, but I will start my week tomorrow I guess.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 15, 2003)

It was a hard day. Ive been sick all day and couldnt do nearly as good as I hoped. 

7/14
2.5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1/2 C. coffee black

1:
1.5 scoops whey
7 frozen strawberries
3/4 TBS flax

2:
3.5 oz sirloin
1/4 TBS olive oil
2 C. cooked spinach

3:
3.5 oz. sirloin
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
3 banana pepper slices
2 C. romaine

4: - at this point, everything I ate made me gag 
2.5 oz chicken breast - couldnt finish it
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
1 C. romaine

5:
1 egg
1 lean turkey sausage link

Went to bed.  

Totals:
P = 133
C = 12
F = 50
Cals = 1036


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 15, 2003)

..still exhausted, still feel like crap, need to rest.......

I think I may just skip another day of the gym and go to bed at 8:30pm again. Then hit the gym bright and early tomorrow a.m.

Dont want to overdo it or push what isnt there.  we'll see. If Im up to it around 7 pm, I'll give it all Ive got.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

Get your rest.  You shouldn't workout when your not feeling good.  I hope you better better soon sweetie!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Get your rest.  You shouldn't workout when your not feeling good.  I hope you better better soon sweetie!



Thanks Jodi - Im woozy today, but much better.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 16, 2003)

7/15
3 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

I ate my shake as meal 1 today and then for  my second meal was able to eat 5 oz of ground turky over spinach.

After that, I couldnt keep anything down.. I nibbled on chicken for the rest of the night.  

So I went to bed. Today I feel much better though. So I should be good to go


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 16, 2003)

*7/16  

Abs / Back*  - wierd combination, but I felt like it today..

5 min bike

TriSet
3 sets crunch x40, x35, x30
3 sets weighted hip raise .5 lbs x 15 
3 sets weighted bicycles .5 lbs x 12 

Superset
3 sets weighted jacknives .5 lbs x12
3 sets weighted leg raise .5 lbs x12

1 set oblique crunch x 25

Superset
WG cable pulldowns 60x12, 60x10, 60x8
Cable Seated Row 60x12, 60x10, 60x8

Superset
DB Bent Over rows 17.5 x12, 17.5x12, 20x10
Lever Hip Extensions w/ plate on chest 5x12, 10x12, 10x10

20 minute Treadmill HIIT 4.0 - 7.5 mph


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

Glad to hear your doing better.  Next time do Back before Abs


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Julie! Im going to be snooping around in your journal if thats ok.  Just getting my fill of knowledge in. dont mind me.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 17, 2003)

7/16
4.5 L. water
1 multi-vit
2 Multi-mins
1 C green tea

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 frozen strawberries
2 TBS h cream

2:
5 oz lean gturkry
1 egg white
2 C romaine

3:
5 oz lean gturkey
1 egg white
2 C romaine

4:
3.75 oz chicken breast
.75 TBS mayo
3 slices banana peppers
2 C. romaine

5:
3.75 oz chicken breast
.65 TBS butter
1 C broccoli

6:
3.65 oz sirloin
1 C. green beans
1/2 TBS olive oil

Totals:
P = 182
C = 10
F = 67
Cals = 1426


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Hi Julie! Im going to be snooping around in your journal if thats ok.  Just getting my fill of knowledge in. dont mind me.



Why of course thats ok  Welcome to IM!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 17, 2003)

*7/17 

Legs* 

5 min bike

Superset
Lever Squats 100x12, 100x10, 100x10
Step Ups 50x12, 50x10, 50x10

Superset
Lever Leg extensions 65x12, 75x10, 75x8
Hams Curls 50x12, 50x10, 50x10

Lever Seated Leg Press 115x12, 115x10, 135x8

8 lb Ankle weights - single leg:
hip abducts 15x12x10
hip adducts 15x12x10
leg raise 15x12x10
lying leg curls 15x12x10


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Whats this Lever?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 17, 2003)

Its a free range of motion squat machine.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

I'd like to see you try squatting with a BB! 

Less machines more Free weights


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 17, 2003)

You know whats funny? The reason I do safety squats so much is because I can squat more than I can lift onto me. (unless I have help, of course) 

Like BB Good mornings, I could probably do 60 lbs, but I cant carry it up. (im a wimp  )


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

The w8 amount doesn't matter.  Squatting in general is one of the best exercises.  It hits almost every muscle group from waist down.  I can't think of a better exercise.  I don't care if you have to start with the bar only.  Don't you guys have a squat rack?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 17, 2003)

We have a safety squat rack. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Where the BB is in a rack and you can walk up to it to put it behind your traps right?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 17, 2003)

Yes..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Good, do squats in the safety rack!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 17, 2003)

I DO do safety squats. Every time I do legs except for today.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh, ok! 

Losing my mind today!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 18, 2003)

7/17
6 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

1:
1.5 scoops whey
2 TBS heavy cream
6 frozen strawberries

2:
5 oz lean g turkey
1 egg
1 C. broccoli

3:
5 oz lean gturkey
1 egg
1 C broccoli

4:
3.75 oz chicken breast
.65 TBS butter
.25 TBS Franks hot sauce
1 C broccoli

5:
3.5 oz sirloin
.25 TBS olive oil
1 C broccoli

6:
1 C Oats 
1 TBS Butter
4 oz s potato
1 small banana
1 C broccoli

Totals: 
P = 169
C = 101
F = 72
Cals = 1797


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

Looks good 

BTW  - I'm still waiting for measurements.  Its only 99 freaking cents.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 18, 2003)

I have meeting all day today starting in ten minutes, so I wont be able to work out at all.. Tonight my mother is coming up so I get to watch her eat things I cant. 

This weekend will be an interesting one. 

Have a good one everybody!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

Have fun! 

And get me some measurements.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 21, 2003)

7/20
3.5 L. Water 
1 Multi-Vit
1 Multi-Min
1/2 C. Coffee h. cream and splenda

1:
2 eggs
2.5 oz sirloin
1/2 TBS hot sauce

2:
5 oz lean g turkey
1 egg white
1 C broccoli

3:
3.75 oz chicken breast
3/4 TBS mayo
2 C. mixed greens

4:
5 oz lean gturkey
1 egg white
2 C. romaine

5:
3.5 oz top sirloin
1/4 TBS olive oil
2 C spinach

6:
4 oz sweet potato
1 small banana
1 TBS butter
.75 C oats (short a 1/4) 
1 C broccoli

Totals: 
P = 164
C = 93
F = 70
Cals = 1720


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 21, 2003)

Over the weekend (Fri pm and Sat), meals consisted of grilling out.. So my meals werent counted out perfectly, but were close (I hope).

chicken, steak, turkey burgers, and lean burgers. Grilled veggies and romaine (w/caesar dressing) for every meal.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hello Julie


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 21, 2003)

Hi Riss - I like your avi's


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 21, 2003)

*7/21 

Chest / Bi's / Cardio* 

5 min bike

DB Flat Bench Press 15x12, 17.5x12, 20x10
1 set dip assist x10

Superset
Lever Seated Chest Press 60x10, 60x10, 60x8
DB incline bench Press 15x12, 15x10, 15x8

Superset
DB incline curls 15x8, 15x8, 15x6
Vbar curls 20x12, 20x12, 20x10

DB Seated Hammers 10x15, 10x12, 10x10
1 set concentration curls 10x12

30 minutes HIIT Treadmill 5.0 - 8.0 mph


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 21, 2003)

Im out of it today. Here I am, eating a chicken salad I bought from a cafe and eating it up I think hey, why dont I save the rest for my next meal. Its about 3.5 oz or so. Ok then. 

So Im packing it up, sipping on a teensy weensy diet coke and go, oh shit, I just ate all the croutons on it!  

At least there were only like 5... I think..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2003)

I think you'll live.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 21, 2003)

But I wanted to be squeeky anally perfect for the next two weeks, or for the remainder of the plan. That means getting in all my water, no more "oops yummy croutons" and no more skipping w/o's.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 21, 2003)

Well do you want me to scold you instead?   I will if you want.    I could easily take my disappointment and frustration on what I did yesterday on you. 

I'm soo kidding.  I do understand and know you want to be squeaky clean.  The 5 croutons won't hurt you by far just be a little more aware.  The first thing I do with a salad is pick through it and throw all the stuff I can't eat away.  Then put my dressing on.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 22, 2003)

7/21
6 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1/2 C. Diet Coke

1:
1.5 scoops whey
7 frozen strawberries
2 TBS heavy cream

2:
5 oz lean gturkey
1 egg
1 C. broccoli

3:
3.75 oz chicken breast
.75 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. romaine
5 croutons 

4:
same as 3 w/o the croutons

5:
4 oz steak
2 C spinach

6:
4 oz steak
2 C spinach

Totals:
P = 184
C = 16
F = 59
Cals = 1382


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

Your calories are looking a little low.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 22, 2003)

I know, I wonder why ?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

Possibly because you don't have enough fat.  Make sure you bring them up a bit today.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 22, 2003)

*7/22 

Abs / Shoulders / Cardio* 

5 min bike

Crunches 30, 30, 30
Suspended crunch 30 (w/legs in air, thats what they call it right? or maybe its resistance crunch..  )
Oblique Crunch 30, 30, 30
hip raise .5x25
vertical hip raise .5x25

Superset
DB Shoulder Press 15x12, 15x10, 15x8
DB Bent Over Laterals 10x12, 10x10, 10x8

TriSet
DB Front Raise 10x12, 10x10, 10x8 (couldnt do these today..  )
Arnold Press 10x12, 10x10, 10x8
BB Upright rows 20x12, 20x10, 20x8

25 min HIIT Treadmill 4.0 - 7.5 w/1.0 incline


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

Reverse Crunch??


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 22, 2003)

No  ... just a crunch with your legs in the air. I forgot what those are called. No biggie.. its still just a crunch.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 22, 2003)

.... Would it be cheating if I went out and got sugar-free chocolate covered almonds?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2003)

Yeah, sorry it would.  Sugar alcohols.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 22, 2003)

IM STARRRRRRVING... 

this plan makes me hungry all the time. 

I could eat a HORSE.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 23, 2003)

7/23
5 L. Water
1 Multi-vit
2 Multi-Mins
1/2 C. Coffee splenda, heavy cream

1:
1.25 sccops choc whey
3/4 TBS nat pb
1 TBS H cream

2:
5 ox lean gturkey
1 egg white
1 C broccoli

3:
3.75 oz chicken breast
.8 TBS newmans caesar
3 C romaine

4:
same as 3

5:
4 oz steak
.4 TBS newmans caesar
2 C romaine

6:
4 oz steak
.5 TBS newmans caesar
3 C romaine
handful banana pepper rings

Totals:
P = 181
C = 8
F = 68
Cals = 1402


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 23, 2003)

*7/23 

Legs* 

5 min bike

Superset
Safety Squats 85x12, 85x10, 95x10
Lunges w/ BB 30x15, 30x12, 30x10

Superset
Leg Extensions 65x12, 70x10, 75x10
Hams Curls 50x12, 50x10, 50x10

Lever Machine Seated Press 95x15, 115x12, 135x10


----------



## Jodi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Safety Squats 85x12, 85x10, 95x10
> Lunges w/ BB 30x15, 30x12, 30x10



  Yeah, thats what I like to see.


----------



## Momma2 (Jul 23, 2003)

Hang in there, your body will adjust, I am doing a similiar meal plan and I am having a problem eating that much food. But I have already noticed my energy level has increased. I have always ate 5-6 times a day but smaller portions. It's all about knowledge.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 23, 2003)

Momma2
Newbie


Registered: Jul 2003
Location: Texas
Posts: 14
Status: Offline 


 Hang in there, your body will adjust, I am doing a similiar meal plan and I am having a problem eating that much food. But I have already noticed my energy level has increased. I have always ate 5-6 times a day but smaller portions. It's all about knowledge.




 That much food, or too little food?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 23, 2003)

Its ok... my body is adjusting - Im just hungry all the time. 

In the beginning it was wayyyyyyyyyyyy too much food. But now its much too little.



its ok. Im still a roomy size 6.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 24, 2003)

7/24
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1 C Coffee Splenda, heavy cream

1:
1.5 scoops whey
7 frozen strawberries
2 TBS h cream

2:
3.5 oz sirloin
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
2 C romaine
8 slices banana peppers

3:
same as 2
4 large strawberries

4:
3.75 oz chicken breast
3/4 TBS mayo
2 C romaine
9 slices jalapenos

5:
skipped 

6:
2 eggs
2 oz sirloin
1/4 TBS Franks hot sauce

Totals:
P = 154
C = 17
F = 57
Cals = 1232


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 24, 2003)

Jodi - Are the carb up foods interchangeable at all? 

For example, instead of oats, is brown rice ok? stuff like that.. Just curious. I think I ran out of oats. 

Also, if I use steel cut oats, Its still 1 C measured dry right?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Actually Oats and Brown Rice are the ONLY interchangable ones on the carb-up.  Eat 1.5 C Brown Rice in place of the Oats.

 If you use Steel Cut oats it would only be 1/2 C. dry.  It has alot more carbs per serving than rolled oats.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 24, 2003)

rice is measured cooked?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 24, 2003)

Most definately.  Do you know how much freaking rice that would be if you measured it dry?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 24, 2003)

i know, I was hoping and praying it would be measured cooked. I cant even handle 1 C oats measured dry!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 25, 2003)

7/24
5 L Water
1 Multi-Viy
2 Multi-MIns
2 C. iced coffee splenda, hcream

1:
1.5 scoops whey
2 TBS h cream
6 frozen strawberries

2:
3.5 oz sirloin
1/2 TBS Mayo
2 C romaine

3:
3.75 oz chicken breast
.6 TBS butter
2 C romaine
4 fresh large strawberries

4:
3.75 oz chicken breast
3/4 TBS mayo
1/2 TBS hot sauce
1 C broccoli

5:
4 oz steak
.4 TBS newmans caesar
3 C romaine

6: 
1.5 C brown rice
4 oz s potato
1 TBS butter
1 small banana
1 C broccoli

Totals:
P = 165
C = 123
F = 72
Cals = 1820


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 25, 2003)

OK.. I think I ate wwwayyyyyy to much rice last night. 

I didnt measure it with an actual cup, I measured it by weight. I figured that 1 C = 8 oz, but when I weighed it, 8 oz seemed like SOOOOO much rice. I stopped there and ate 8 oz of rice. That was easier than oats but still so much. 

Please tell me 1.5 C does not equal 12 oz of rice. 

And if it doesnt, well, I think I ate too much.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2003)

Use a measuring cup next time.  Not a scale for rice!

You ate alot of freaking rice.    I don't know how much it weighs in comparison to cups but you ate 1/2 pound of rice last night


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 25, 2003)

well, that sucks


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 25, 2003)

If I decide to have a teeny weeny dessert cheat on Saturday, should I still carb load on Sunday? Or move it to Monday?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2003)

Still carb up.  Be careful of your cheat especially after all the rice you ate.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 25, 2003)

I wont go nuts and lose it.. promise.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 28, 2003)

7/26
5.5 L Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1 C. small Iced Coffee, sweet&low, h.cream

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 frozen strawberries
2 TBS heavy cream

2:
3 oz chicken breast
.25 TBS Mayo
1 egg
1 C green beans

3:
4 oz steak
.25 TBS newmans caesar
2 C spinach

4:
3.75 oz chicken breast
1 TBS newmans caesar
4 fresh medium strawberries
2 C romaine

5:
4 oz steak
.25 TBS caesar
1 C broccoli

6:
2 oz sirloin
2 eggs

Totals:
P = 185
C = 15
F = 69
Cals = 1466


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 28, 2003)

7/27
5 L. Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1 C. Coffee splenda, hcream

1:
1.5 scoops whey
1 TBS flax
6 frozen strawberries

2:
4 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. romaine
3 fresh strawberries 

3:
6 oz lean g. turkey
2 C. baby spinach

4:
3.75 chicken breast
2 C. romaine
1 TBS newmans caesar

5:
3.5 sirloin tips
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
2 C. romaine
handful jalapenos/banana peppers

6: 
4 oz s. potato
1 small banana
1.5 C brown rice
1 TBS butter
1 C. brocolli

Totals:
P = 166
C = 114
F = 77
Cals = 1857


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 28, 2003)

*7/28 

Back / Tri's / Cardio* 

5 min bike

WG pulldowns 60x10, 60x10, 60x10
Seated Row 60x10, 60x10, 60x8
Chins Assist 12, 10, 10
Hip Extensions 10x12, 10x12, 10x12

Dip Assist 12, 10, 10
Rope Pulldowns 25x12, 25x12, 30x10
Skullcrushers 20x12, 20x12, 20x12
Bench Dips 10, 8, 6

2 mile jog treadmill


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

Is it time for a diet change yet?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 28, 2003)

This is the last week. Do I start the 40/40/20 mini 4 week plan next Monday?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 28, 2003)

Monday, my new plan starts. And my new workouts begin. 

I ran into my old trainer the other day and the first thing he said was "Whoa girl, youve grown some muscles". And he proceeded to whistle as he felt my bi's.  I didnt know whether that was a compliment or not. (Sorry guys, I know its hard to imagine without pics) 

Anyways, we've come to the conclusion that I already have a crapload of muscle (I really do-Its in my genes-thats where all my weight comes from), and we want to put it to good use and burn as much fat as we can through cross-training and cardio.

Here is the w/o regime Im starting up:

M: cross-training, then 20 mins of cardio
T: a.m cardio (empty stomach)
W: cross-training, then 20 mins of cardio
T: a.m cardio (empty stomach)
F: cross-training, then 20 mins of cardio
Sat and Sun- rest.

This is  ALOT different than what Ive been doing, and I expect to see a lot of muscle loss (thats a f*ckload of cardio). But its worked before, and it will slender my muscles up a bit. We'll see.

I know a lot of you may not agree with this, so input is more than welcome. But I'll take this as an experiment and keep you guys posted on the progress. Monday, new plan, w/o and measurements to come.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

I'll PM you this week.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 29, 2003)

7/28
2.5 L. water 
1 multi-vit
2 Multi-mins

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 frozen strawberries
2 TBS h cream

2:
5 oz lean gturkry
1 egg white
2 C romaine

3:
5 oz lean gturkey
1 egg white
2 C romaine

4:
3.75 oz chicken breast
.75 TBS mayo
2 C. romaine

5:
3.75 oz chicken breast
.65 TBS butter
1 C broccoli

6:
3.65 oz sirloin
1 C. broccoli
1/2 TBS olive oil

Totals:
P = 182
C = 10
F = 67
Cals = 1426


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 29, 2003)

*7/28/2003 

Measurements* 

5'3"
149 lbs
size 6-7

Arms - 12"
Chest - 36"
waist - 31"
Ab around belly 32"
lower abs - 34.5"
Hips - 38"
hips below butt cheek - 38.5"
thigh - 23"
calf - 14"


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 29, 2003)

*7/29 

Abs / Shoulders / Cardio* 

5 min bike

crunches 50
obliques 50
tuck crunch 15, 15, 15
reverse crunch 25
hip raise 25

TriSet
DB Front Raise 8x12, 8x10, 10x8
DB Side Laterals 8x12, 8x10, 10x8
DB Arnold Press 8x12, 8x10, 8x10

Superset
DB shoulder Press 15x12, 15x10, 15x10
BB Upright Row 20x12, 20x10, 20x10

25 min Run treadmill 5.5 - 7.0 mph incline 1.0


----------



## Jodi (Jul 29, 2003)

I want to see pics!   I mean it too.  Even if you have to email them to me. 

And I want to see them before you start wasting away your LBM next week.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 29, 2003)

ok..  I'll PM you...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 30, 2003)

7/30
5.5 L Water
1 C. Iced coffee, splenda, hcream
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins

1:
1.5 scoops whey
6 frozen strawberries
1 TSB flax

2:
3.75 chicken breast
.65 TBS flax
3 C. romaine

3:
3.5 oz sirloin tips
.65 TBS Newmans caesar
3 C. spinach

4:
4 oz chicken salad
1 TBS mayo
2 C. romaine

5:
1.25 scoops choco whey
2 TBS h. cream

6:
2 oz sirloin tips
2 eggs
1 egg white
.25 TBS Coconut Oil

Totals:
P = 185
C = 15
F = 80
Cals = 1539


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 30, 2003)

*Boyfriends Stats 

7/29* 

FYI: ever since he started cutting, his chest has gone from a 44 to a 39. He's lost a lot of mass..

25 yr old male
6'0"
197 lbs

Arms - 13.5"
Chest - 39.5"
Waist - 36"
Ab around belly - 37"
Lower abs - 36.5"
Hips - 40"
hips below butt cheek - 40.5"
thigh - 24.5"
calf - 15"


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 30, 2003)

My new plan for Monday 8/4 

1: 30/50/7
2: 30/0/7 (1 C veggies)
3: 30/50/7 (1 C veggies)
4: 30/50/7
5: 30/0/7 (1 C veggies)

Cals: 1490
Protein: 150
Carbs: 150
Fat: 34

Carbs: Oats, Steel Cut Oats, Sweet Potatoes, Yams, Brown Rice, Legumes, Grapefruit, Peaches, Berries, Apples, Fiber One Cereal, All Bran Cereal, Uncle Sam Cereal, Eggplant, Asparagus


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

Enjoy the carbs


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Jul 31, 2003)

Im a mess. Something that is not pleasant is going on in my stomach and has been since yesterday.  I was at a restaurant (on meal 5) and the biggest wave of nausea came over me. I was gagging in the bathroom forever. On the car ride home I was soooo dizzy and I fainted for a second. Got home, went right to bed.

This morning Im still nauseous, and my stomach is killing me. Tried out a protein shake  - that is not happening today. Today will be difficult eating as is, but at this point eating is the last thing on my mind. 

No w/o or eating plan for me today. At least I have all weekend to recuperate to start the new plan.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

I hope you feel better 

Get well soon.  I find shakes with PB (no oil  ) tend to stay down the best.   Worth a shot.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 1, 2003)

yea, I dont know whats wrong with me. My stomach is still acting up though its more sore than anything else now.

Im not even posting my meals because yesterday all i did was nibble on saltines (yes, crackers).. and I sipped on some diet ginger ale 

I brought some meals with me today. we'll see how things go. Its harder drinking liquids than eating at this point so I dont want to touch the shakes.. Hopefully tomorrow, or better yet, later on today.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

I've had stomach ache all day. Feels like a combination of being bloated and needing a whopping great big fart but not coming out, while someone is taking digs at my belly.

I feel for you darling, i really do.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

Got LeptiGen?    I know my stomach will get use to it, but man, its a good thing I live alone


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

"How to pull a bloke" - A book by Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2003)

ROFLMFAO!!!  You actually brought laughter tears to my eyes.


----------



## Robboe (Aug 1, 2003)

It'll sell like hot-cakes.

And we'll most likely cease to be in existance once everyone becomes (reluctantly) celebate.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 4, 2003)

8/3 
3 L. Water 
1 Multi-Vit
1 C diet coke

1:
1.5 scoops whey
7 frozen strawberries
2 TBS h cream

2:
3.5 oz sirloin
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
2 C romaine
8 slices banana peppers

3:
same as 2

4:
3.75 oz chicken breast
3/4 TBS mayo
2 C romaine
9 slices jalapenos

5:
My cheat meal.. 
Fried chicken and mac & cheese
2 oatmeal cookies

6:
2 eggs
2 oz sirloin
1/4 TBS Franks hot sauce

Totals:
P = 154
C = 17
F = 57
Cals = 1232 without my cheat meal.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I've had stomach ache all day. Feels like a combination of being bloated and needing a whopping great big fart but not coming out, while someone is taking digs at my belly.
> 
> I feel for you darling, i really do.



 my stomach attack is over. Lets see how it takes the new plan


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

> My cheat meal..
> Fried chicken and mac & cheese
> 2 oatmeal cookies



That was your cheat meal?  You couldn't do better than that?  

Am I the only person around here that knows how to have a good cheat meal.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 4, 2003)

I know.. I know.. The impossible has happened.. I didnt feel too thrilled about food yesterday.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

I could have had a field day with a cheat meal.  

Ready to start your new plan


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 4, 2003)

Im ready! Im sooooooooooo excited to start my oats and rice!! Didnt know how much I loved it til I couldnt have anymore.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

Well good.   I'm happy your excited. 

I wish I could be as excited about oats as you are.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 4, 2003)

So on your high carb days, you just eat and eat til you cant eat no more??  I see why your not excited.  But your still going to do fantastic!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 4, 2003)

*8/4 

Cross-training/ Cardio* 

5 min jog treadmill

Crunches 50, 30, 30
Obliques 30, 25, 25

Superset
DB kickbacks 10x14, 10x14, 12x12
DB Bent over rows 15x12, 12x14, 12x12

Superset
DB Incline curls 12x14, 12x12, 12x12
Lever Hip extensions 10x14, 10x12, 10x12

Superset
Assist Chins 12, 12, 10 (75 lbs assist  )
Assist Dips 12, 12, 10

Superset
Safety Squats 55x12, 55x12, Barx14
DB Lunges 12x12, 10x14, 10x14

35 min Hills Elliptical


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Julie7Ulie *_
> So on your high carb days, you just eat and eat til you cant eat no more??  I see why your not excited.  But your still going to do fantastic!


 No I eat til I'm satisfied


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 4, 2003)

What do you think of my workouts? Wierd huh?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

I don't see anything abnormal about them other than the waste of 40 mins. of cardio. 

You know that TP has told me ABSOLUTELY NO CARDIO while preparing for the comp.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 4, 2003)

I feel they're wierd because I need to try and hit every body part at least once. Its hard to decide which exercise will hit the most.

Im a bit leary about the whole cardio thing. That cardio 4-5 days a week.  I was just getting used to not liking cardio.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

OMG that is way to much cardio!!!!  I would like to see how you did on just the new diet alone.  Its going to be difficult to see how the new diet worked on you with all that cardio.  I will never know if it is a good plan for you or not.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 4, 2003)

Ok, I'll keep it to 3-4 days like Im doing now. When do you think I should tell my trainer I can start the 4-5x week cardio?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 4, 2003)

How's 4 weeks?  That way we know if the plan is working for you.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 5, 2003)

8/4
5 L Water
1 Multi Vit
2 Multi Mins

1:
1 scoop whey
3/4 C blueberries
8 strawberries
1/2 TBS cream
3/4 C oats

2:
4 oz tuna
1/2 TBS mayo & chipotle
1 C romaine

3:
3 oz lean gturkey
1 C brown rice
2 whites 
1 C string beans

4:
3 oz steak
1 C brown rice

5:
4 oz steak
1 C spinach

Totals:
P = 142
C = 139
F = 37
Cals = 1504


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 5, 2003)

Im putting up my pics in the pics section in two minutes.  cant believe Im doing this, but it will help with better feedback that way. Instead of you just guessing what my body looks like


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

How did you like the plan yesterday?  I know only one day but I'm curious as to how you feel because of the increase in carbs and decrease of fat.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 5, 2003)

Actually, I feel good. Not much of a difference really, but I have a alot of energy today (too bad Im in meetings and cant work out), and I feel refreshed.  Pretty good. 

I love this plan so far.


----------



## lina (Aug 5, 2003)

Heya Julie,

Just stoppin' over to say howdee....Jodi told me you may go to her show so I figured you were from around here too!! Too cool!!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 5, 2003)

Im from Mass - workin' in Harvard Square.. Are you a Bostonian too?


----------



## lina (Aug 5, 2003)

Well not quite a Bostonian, more a Suburbian but a Bostonian-wannabe.  We like to hang out there on weekends.  My brother and family do live in Boston.  We seldom go to Harvard Square but last weekend I wanted to hang out there but there was a downpour  !  So we nixed our plan and went to the Aquarium instead.....the kids liked that


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 5, 2003)

and the rain hasnt stopped since.  I dont think it will until next Wednesday either 

I love the aquarium. I might steal one of their penguins one of these days..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

I like the seals when you walk in.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 5, 2003)

dont the seals hang out with the penguins?  so cute..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 5, 2003)

Last couple of times I was there they were on the left next to the ticket booth outside   I love those things, they are so alert.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

You guys,
I dont mean to rain on your parade, but isnt there like, only ONE tank of sea creatures in there?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 5, 2003)

actually, yea, there's just one main tank. 

snob. 

just kidding.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

4.5 L Water
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1 C diet coke
1 C coffee, black

1:
1.5 scoops whey
8 strawberries
1/2 TBS heavy cream
3/4 C oats (measured dry)

2:
3.5 oz steak
2 C spinach and mushrooms

3:
3 oz lean gturkey
3 whites
1 C. brown rice
1 C spinach

4:
3.75 oz chicken breast
1/4 C mushrooms
1/4 TBS butter
1 C brown rice

5:
fell asleep 

Totals: 
P = 133
C = 139
F = 30
Cals = 1411


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

Im officially allergic to peaches.  I attempted one yesterday and my lips and gums started itching and got swollen.  I could handle being allergic to apples, but peaches?? 

I dont understand. I handled them fine last month.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

> 3 oz lean gturkey
> 3 whites
> 1 C. brown rice
> 1 C spinach


That would be a great stirfry and throw in some water chestnuts and mushrooms 

I would try another peach.  Its quite possible there was something on that peach.  Did you wash them completely first?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

I did wash em pretty good.. I had this problem with apples. I though switching to organic would help, but I had the same problem. No clue   Peaches are my absolute favorite.. I'll try another one tomorrow.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

*8/6 

Cross-training / Cardio* 

5 min walk treadmill

TriSet
Crunches 30, 30, 30
Oblique Crunches 30, 30, 25
Hip raises 15, 15, 15

TriSet 
DB Hammer Curls 10x15, 10x15, 10x12
BB Skullcrushers 20x15, 20x14, 20x12
DB Shoulder Press 10x15, 10x15, 10x12

DB Bent Over rows 15x20, 15x20, 15x20

TriSet
Lever Hip extensions 10x12, 10x12, 10x12
Assist Chins (80 lbs) 10, 8, 8
Assist Dips (76 lbs) 15, 12, 12

Superset
BB Squats 30x15, 30x15, 30x15 (smith was taken)
BB Good Mornings 30x15, 30x15, 30x12

25 minute hills, Elliptical

..next time, Im waiting at least a half hour after I eat to lift. I was going to


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Do you like this?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

Yea, I guess.. Its wierd. and it still kicks my


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

This weekend Im heading to NY to visit mom.. I will try very very verrrrry hard to hit my numbers, but even if I dont, my food choices shouldnt be too bad.

Ever since Ive incorporated carbs back into my every day meals, it may make moms a little bit more manageable since she's a brown rice freak...

 hopefully...


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 6, 2003)

6 L. Water  'bout time - NT motivated me. 
1 Multi-Vit
2 Multi-Mins
1 C. coffee, cream, splenda

1:
1 scoop whey
8 strawberries
3/4 C oats
1/2 TBS cream

2:
4 oz tuna
1/2 TBS mayo
2 C romaine

3:
3 oz steak
1 C brown rice
1 C spinach and mushrooms

4:
3.5 oz chicken breast
1/4 TBS butter
1 C brown rice

5:
3.5 oz chicken breast
1/2 TBS newmans caesar
2 C romaine

Totals:
P = 148
C = 137
F = 36
Cals = 1519


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 7, 2003)

oh my god, My hams are SORE  from yesterday..  The only thing I did differently was stay off the smith maching and use a 30 pound free BB to do my squats instead. 

Maybe that did it..   Thats odd. Especially when I used to lift 90 lbs on saftey squats. Weird..


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 7, 2003)

Was going to work out today. Went to the gym and everything. Was warming up on the treadmill and couldnt move my legs. I was like, wow, this is not happening today.

Since Im cross-training anyway I thought Id skip today. I dont need to work the same body parts two days in a row. took a shower and im back at work.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok i have a bit of a problem. 

Im driving to NY tomorrow. Tomorrow is my refeed day. Even if it wasnt, How do I pack up my food for the road if all the food I need to eat needs to be heated up? Any advice?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Eat cold brown rice and cold sweet potatoes 

Have fun this weekend.  I still think next week we should meet up in the Tewksbury Gold's and workout together.  What do you think? :bounce:


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 7, 2003)

ewww...  maybe I'll OD on Fiber one.. 

I need to steal a free pass to w/o at Tewksbury. I'll let you know when I do.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

Fiber one or All Bran, nothing wrong with that.  Just stay close to the toilet on Saturday.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 7, 2003)

i tried my peach today. it didnt work out well.

So not enough carbs for meal #4. 

oh and I had 1 - just 1, I swear SF choco covered almond earlier today.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 7, 2003)

8/7
5.5 L water
1 Multi-vit
2 Multi-mins
1/2 C black coffee
1 C. green tea

1:
1 scoop whey
8 frozen berries
1/2 TBS hcream
3/4 C oats

2:
4 oz tuna
1/2 TBS mayo/chipotle
2 C romaine

3:
2.5 oz steak
1 C. baby spinach
1 C oats

4:
3.25 oz chx breast
3/4 TBS brown rice and mushrooms
1/4 TBS butter
couldnt eat my peach 

5:
4 oz tuna
1/2 TBS mayo
2 C romaine

Totals:
P = 147
C = 131
F = 35
Cals = 1506


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 11, 2003)

This weekend was interesting. Im broke and out of food, so I ate what I could at mom's and the party as well as I could. Not too bad. More of Brown rice and chicken at moms, and salads and finger foods at the party. 

Either way, I didnt binge - but wasnt exactly proper. Today isnt going to be any better, and I have a cold too, so I'll probably eating soup all day. No w/o again. (Ive had a rough couple of weeks)

Anyway, Food shopping tonight, and back on track tomorrow.  Hopefully the sinuses will have relaxed by then too.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 11, 2003)

My boyfriend just informed me he already bought the goods and is cooking for us as we speak.  

Most definetely back on track tomorrow.  No longer broke..


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

Good!  You gonna refeed this weekend?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 11, 2003)

yes.. i think im gonna refeed Saturday since i started a day late.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 11, 2003)

Jules, check your PM's.


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is something I just learned. Peaches, Apples, etc.. The reason why I am allergic to these is because I am allergic to birch tree pollen. 

All of them contain a form of histamine. Soooo, Im guessing that if I really wanted my fruit I can take an anti-histamin, like allegra, and chow down.

Interesting, isnt it?  We'll see. So far, these fruits only affect my exterior, like gums and throat, but never do any damage to my internal digestive system.

 Theres my tid-bit of knowledge for the day.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2003)

Well that sucks. Are there any others that you know of that you can't eat?


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 12, 2003)

So I wasnt going crazy and I wasnt losing my mind, I was getting sick all along. I officially have strep throat.  Im very rarely sick, and all of a sudden I feel like death. No w/o's for me this week

Good news is though that after all my liquids today, I have all the foods cooked and prepared to stick to the plan. Refeed still on Saturday for now. But if I overdose on soup and crackers, I might push it to Sunday.

What luck. blame it on all the rain. I've been feeling like crap for two weeks now.  there's my update.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2003)

Hope you feel better soon sweetie.


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 15, 2003)

Feel better Jules!


----------



## Julie7Ulie (Aug 17, 2003)

Well Jodi (and folks  ), 

As you know, Ive been dreadfully sick and felling under the weather for the past week or so and I am finally back to somewhat normal.

What I wanted to let you know is that though Im back to eating properly, I wont be able to log my diet or w/o's in my journal every day anymore.  My job is putting me on a new project where I wont be around a computer much, and I will be extremely busy - Busy even where Im not too sure I will be able to eat exactly right. I just found out tonight that Im going to go to work in NY tomorrow. (Im starting to travel)

This is not a goodbye - I will be back to get back into the IM groove, and I will come on when I can. What sucks about the new work assignment is that I may not even have time to measure my foods properly. So my mini plan that you wanted me on will have to be postponed until things get less crazy around here.

But I love you, your the best and I have taken a LOT out of everything and everyone... I WILL be back and this will be continued. I will also be back to monitor your progress and cheer you on as time gets closer to your comp date. 

But out of total respect from everything youve done to help me and my bf, I wanted to let you know whats going on so you wont think Ive ditched the IM world. Im here, just very very limited.

So thank you Jodi - you can email me whenever you like, but I will come back to visit often.

Your the best! - Wish me luck - I hope travelling on the job wont be too crazy to eat sensibly... 

Keep kicking ass. I'll be watching!!!!  

And for everyone else that has helped me out and supported me, THANK YOU!! And I'll hurry up and come back. Maybe next time around, my progress pics will be something to hoot and holler about. 

-Julie


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

I'll miss you 

Have fun and enjoy the traveling.  I use to love to travel for work and I miss it.

Please don't be a stranger and you have my email addy.  Keep in touch and let me know how you are and HURRY BACK SOON!


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 25, 2003)

You SUCK Jules! Come back already so you can help me engineer Jodi #1's celebration float for the parade!!


----------

